# The Official League of Legends Thread       - - Part 11



## Tazmo (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2013)

New thread get.

edit: vae sucks dick.

just felt like posting this on the first post of the new thread


----------



## Chausie (Jun 4, 2013)

hohoho, new thread already

and vae, that's exactly my point. people saying edward just upped and left out the blue are wrong, chances are they've known for quite a while now that he would leave.

i just wanna know where he will go to


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Numero 11.


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2013)

Spellsy just tweeted;



> qtpie walks away from 50k viewers to scrim.. is that even worth it ? 1.5k $$ per game ?



holy shit high end streamers make a ton of money.

fuck man 20k viewers is a lot more common among the 20 or so streamers and and that's still like 600$ per game. That's fucking ridiculous. No wonder they stream for like 15 hours straight.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 4, 2013)

SO MUCH CASH


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Qtpie don't give a darn, scrims for LCS more important.

Then again, even if he wasn't in the LCS his income would be so good with those viewing numbers


----------



## Guiness (Jun 4, 2013)

I've never s3en him stream. Gonna have to look him up when I get the chance.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 4, 2013)

Posting in new thread.

I DON'T KNOW WHICH BUNDLE I SHOULD GETT


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2013)

You don't have to buy anything.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

4N said:


> I've never s3en him stream. Gonna have to look him up when I get the chance.



He's the only streamer you'll ever need to watch.

The best one humor wise, knowledge wise, troll wise, skill wise and hotness wise.

He is god


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Posting in new thread.
> 
> I DON'T KNOW WHICH BUNDLE I SHOULD GETT



BUY THEM ALL!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> He's the only streamer you'll ever need to watch.
> 
> The best one humor wise, knowledge wise, troll wise, skill wise and hotness wise.
> 
> He is god


pretty much this


----------



## Chausie (Jun 4, 2013)

matchmaking is really fucked. if i'm not against diamond players, i'm against  a 4man premade as a full PUG group. i thought they only put premades against other premades?


surely there's enough people on EUW to make there be no need to do this type of thing. I can understand the complaint on the brazil servers about challenger meeting bronze players, as it's a much smaller server, but EUW is supposedly massive.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 4, 2013)

The rest of the players are still trying to log in

Those 50~ players including you are the only ones online on EUW


----------



## Infamy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Jun 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> The rest of the players are still trying to log in
> 
> Those 50~ players including you are the only ones online on EUW



this would explain so much


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Infamy said:


> what's with all these terrible all female teams



That's from 2012, it's already gone.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm playing ranked with Curses manager lol.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 4, 2013)

Afk Varus, and shitter top Garen.

-19 LP.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Just finished fapping.

Room suddenly smells like Pizza.





Infamy said:


> I'm playing ranked with Curses manager lol.



I got matched against their CEO once, Hubert.

Really cool guy, too bad I got an AFK support that game and had to 2v1


----------



## Infamy (Jun 4, 2013)

Curse losing me games gg


----------



## OS (Jun 4, 2013)

WTF EDWARD IS LEAVING GAMBIT!!!


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 4, 2013)

lol....


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Liquid is a former pro, what is he doing now? Losing Infamy games in Plat V.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm never stepping foot outside the jungle again.

Tried to ADC got matched with a fucking Xin Zhao support on the other team.


----------



## OS (Jun 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> WTF EDWARD IS LEAVING GAMBIT!!!



He must suck as Ziggs because he is getting raped by saints jungle nunu now.

Also, bought Championship bundle.

Oh wow quoted myself by accident. Meant for vi's post.


----------



## fraj (Jun 4, 2013)

Need to have a list of summoners from NF with what servers they play on as the first post of the thread. Or it beats the point of having this thread.....


----------



## Chausie (Jun 4, 2013)

why does not having a list like that make the thread pointless?

i mean, it's a very active thread and community of people, always discussing something or other.

i don't see how it's pointless over not having a list like that


----------



## OS (Jun 4, 2013)

Team Siren fighting HotshotGG on twitch.

OH holy fuck and Wildturtle.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 4, 2013)

Ya, Xin is my best champion.

I know this guy like the back of my hand.

2 losses 2 wins today in ranked, decent day at the office.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, I just got shit on by an AD Yi who went splitpush, he got fed off our Lee in their jungle when Lee failed 4 invades in a row.

I couldn't deal with him, he was full build and level 18 when I was level 14 

Final promo game always finds some way to make me sad.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 4, 2013)

That one girl's voice (jennyeatsbabies?) is painful. Couldn't watch the stream for more than two minutes. People are being horrible on twitch chat but I can't help but feel the mockery is deserved. If you're gonna make an all female team at least make sure you're not god awful. These children make me feel bad for every woman that plays this game.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL HOLY SHIT LOOKING AT THAT SIREN GAME VS HOTSHOT AND WILDTURTLE TEAM.

Their support just called them ''Fucking tryhards''

Real? You're trying to be a serious gamer and join the pro scene, yet you call someone assraping you in RANKED 5s a tryhard?


----------



## αce (Jun 4, 2013)

also people still talking about siren
can we all stop caring


----------



## OS (Jun 4, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> That one girl's voice (jennyeatsbabies?) is painful. Couldn't watch the stream for more than two minutes. People are being horrible on twitch chat but I can't help but feel the mockery is deserved. If you're gonna make an all female team at least make sure you're not god awful. These children make me feel bad for every woman that plays this game.


Those ashe ults. Those support ks's



Vae said:


> LOL HOLY SHIT LOOKING AT THAT SIREN GAME VS HOTSHOT AND WILDTURTLE TEAM.
> 
> Their support just called them ''Fucking tryhards''
> 
> Real? You're trying to be a serious gamer and join the pro scene, yet you call someone assraping you in RANKED 5s a tryhard?



Mad are we? She was joking around obviously and they were having fun talking shit before the game. It's called having fun Vae.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> LOL HOLY SHIT LOOKING AT THAT SIREN GAME VS HOTSHOT AND WILDTURTLE TEAM.
> 
> Their support just called them ''Fucking tryhards''
> 
> Real? You're trying to be a serious gamer and join the pro scene, yet you call someone assraping you in RANKED 5s a tryhard?



>calls them tryhards
>they're professional gamers

It doesn't even help their cause that they called actual professionals tryhards because they're getting anally assaulted by someone with lots more experience and skill.

Shows how much sportmanship they have.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

The chat mod ''They just got a new ADC they need to adjust''

Meanwhile, their mid laner failing at CS and HotshotGG is the enemy ADC.

Their jungler getting raped by WildTurtle in the jungle.

I'm a Siren 

Can I shove a dick down this girls throat though and ruin her vocal chords?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol, watching the Siren stream right now.

Everyone is like #baitedandoutsmarted.


----------



## OS (Jun 4, 2013)

Their mid is doing the best though. That adc though.....


----------



## αce (Jun 4, 2013)

hey vae
we care


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey Ace.

I hope you get lynched.


----------



## αce (Jun 4, 2013)

go suck a dick magnum


----------



## Maerala (Jun 4, 2013)

In more important news I'm getting my dad to switch computers with me so I don't have to reset for 20 minutes after every match and can actually play ranked without fear of disconnecting.

Race you to Gold, Vae.


----------



## αce (Jun 4, 2013)

it won't really be a race considering the disparity in the amount of games played


----------



## Sansa (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Sirens so bad.

I bet my Bronze III ass could bait and outsmart them.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Those ashe ults. Those support ks's
> 
> 
> 
> Mad are we? She was joking around obviously and they were having fun talking shit before the game. It's called having fun Vae.



Dat Ashe is my friend ): Idk why they joined that team lol


----------



## αce (Jun 4, 2013)

in other news my promotion series dropped again because of inactivity
genome told me i had a month
qq


----------



## Maerala (Jun 4, 2013)

Are you real?

You only had to win one more game.

ace pls. PLS LORD


----------



## Infamy (Jun 4, 2013)

αce said:


> in other news my promotion series dropped again because of inactivity
> genome told me i had a month
> qq



28 days lol


----------



## αce (Jun 4, 2013)

> Are you real?
> 
> You only had to win one more game.
> 
> ace pls. PLS LORD



implying i care



> 28 days lol



didn't feel that long
oh well herpaderpa


----------



## Sansa (Jun 4, 2013)

Ace can't count the days that pass.

GG


----------



## αce (Jun 4, 2013)

counting days too hard
also can we play
instead of watching siren
and i dont know why you guys give a shit about that in the first place


----------



## Sansa (Jun 4, 2013)

> “Hello, I am currently 15 years old and I want to become a walrus. I know there’s a million people out there just like me, but I promise you I’m different. On December 14th, I’m moving to Antartica; home of the greatest walruses. I’ve already cut off my arms, and now slide on my stomach everywhere I go as training. I may not be a walrus yet, but I promise you if you give me a chance and the support I need, I will become the greatest walrus.”



Flooding Siren chat with this 

@Ace
Nah, watching K-drama.


----------



## αce (Jun 4, 2013)

okey dokey
well me and genome gonna play
have fun with your sirens


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm a Siren.

Why you gotta be jelly and hate, Ace?


----------



## αce (Jun 4, 2013)

CAUSE THAT'S JUST WHAT I DO


----------



## αce (Jun 4, 2013)

also wtf you got your rep bar back
#swag


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

I put it back to green when it matches my avatar.

I disable it when it fits better with black.

Colour schemes are important.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 4, 2013)

Ryze is the only champion I can win with and I don't even play him


----------



## Sansa (Jun 4, 2013)

Rengar is the only champion I have wins with in Ranked.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 4, 2013)

I am very surprised that these sirens are actually streaming. The amount of mocking and ridicule they get from the community now. It's embarrassing, makes me feel bad to see them. Do they have no shame?



Original Sin said:


> Team Siren fighting HotshotGG on twitch.
> 
> OH holy fuck and Wildturtle.



What about?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2013)

Hotshot and Wildturtle used a ranked 5s team and queue sniped them when they were doing ranked 5s


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2013)

It shouldn't matter. They can bait them and outsmart them.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 4, 2013)

They got baited and outsmarted.

By fucking Hotshot and Wildturtle 

Sirens should just hang up their headsets and return to their normal lives.


----------



## OS (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## αce (Jun 4, 2013)

you guys call me twitch chat but you're still talking about this siren


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

BRO

SOMEONE IN THE SIREN TEAM CAPTAIN'S GAME SAID THEIR INTERNET BAITED AND OUTSMARTED THEM, AND SHE TOLD THEM GO DIE.

THEN THE NUNU ON HER TEAM SAID #SIRENDER AT 20


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 5, 2013)

hmmm Korea gets a champ plus legacy skin while we get some lame ip boosts. equal treatment ftw.


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> hmmm Korea gets a champ plus legacy skin while we get some lame ip boosts. equal treatment ftw.


They won. 

:rofl


----------



## Darth (Jun 5, 2013)

ogn online for those of you not watching. 3rd place match and skt2 2-0 in the lead.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 5, 2013)

RemChu said:


> They won.
> 
> :rofl



my mistake, its a limited skin, one I'll never be able to purchase :/


----------



## Bioness (Jun 5, 2013)

I really want that Medieval Twitch skin, but fucking 50 friend referrals


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

In Soviet Russia, you don't chase Singed.

Singed chase you.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 5, 2013)

just had a 2v5, great fun.

2 of the afkers still around and sitting in base, buying shit and attacking only when the enemy came into the base, prob so they just dont look like they went afk.

right after an amazing fiddle support game too


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol, some kid I called a son of a bitch like 4 months ago was talking to a friend of mine at the store today.

This kid, well he's my age but still, said he was gonna beat the shit out of me when I called him that.

Talk to my friend for a bit, walk away casually, 50 meters later I hear him shout and call me a son of a bitch.

Toughest guy I've met, for real.

Also, the insult is worse in my language than the english version of it.


----------



## Darth (Jun 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, some kid I called a son of a bitch like 4 months ago was talking to a friend of mine at the store today.
> 
> This kid, well he's my age but still, said he was gonna beat the shit out of me when I called him that.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]dg5ZRoSRrDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)

That about sums it up, except that he's not dangerous at all.


----------



## Darth (Jun 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> That about sums it up, except that he's not dangerous at all.



Whooooosh.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)

I whooshed.

But I don't know what.


----------



## αce (Jun 5, 2013)

hermes is such a trash tier adc that they had to use space and his support instead
i feel bad for frost


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

Whoosh.
The sound of a joke going right over your head 

>Hermes
What's with Korea and Greek God IGNs


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)

No I know what a Whoosh is.

I just didn't know how I whooshed.
Hady explained though.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 5, 2013)

i love dunkey


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 5, 2013)

Who's dunkey


----------



## Infamy (Jun 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Who's dunkey



What do you mean who's Dunkey...


----------



## Guiness (Jun 5, 2013)

Gogeta doesn't have a sense of humour, forgive him.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 5, 2013)

You guys don't know either do you


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Who's dunkey



Are you real?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 5, 2013)

No i am a spam bot


----------



## Chausie (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know who he is either


----------



## Chausie (Jun 5, 2013)

well, i get that he makes vids? and that's it?


----------



## OS (Jun 5, 2013)

"Thresh can't ADC"


----------



## Chausie (Jun 5, 2013)

people have been saying he can't?

when he was first out, people seemed to play him top or as ADC the most


----------



## OS (Jun 5, 2013)

Btw, 2 shot Vayne.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I don't know who he is either





Chausie said:


> well, i get that he makes vids? and that's it?



He's the best league youtuber.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)

It's more along the lines of ''Thresh SHOULDN'T ADC''

Just like how Annie can ADC, but should mid.

Also, nice lack of Last Whisper as an ADC, Double BT


----------



## OS (Jun 5, 2013)

Who needs last whisper when your e passive brings 1000+ damage to teh adc


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)

Except that everyone on the enemy team seems to have gotten armor, except Nami.

All of them had over 120 armor at the end, not having a LW is fucking retarded.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 5, 2013)

Thresh Blitz lane is terror.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

I hate losing in ranked because some dumbass who thinks he's good can't position himself for shit and ends up in the front of me (nasus) and Mundo as Vayne.

And Mundo just chased for fucking days and never focused anyone.

I swear I'm not dropping out of Bronze III cause of this.


----------



## OS (Jun 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Except that everyone on the enemy team seems to have gotten armor, except Nami.
> 
> All of them had over 120 armor at the end, not having a LW is fucking retarded.



How did you see that? 


And lol it did not matter. Once I 2 shotted Vayne they all ran. But there is no escape from my grabs. 2-shot vayne, hit akali once and she runs, grab her pull to her, rape her anus. GG. I know usually you get last whisper but I was shitting on them so hard as you can see i didn't need it. They had Baron buff btw.


----------



## OS (Jun 5, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Thresh Blitz lane is terror.



What about Thresh Leona?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> How did you see that?
> 
> 
> And lol it did not matter. Once I 2 shotted Vayne they all ran. But there is no escape from my grabs. 2-shot vayne, hit akali once and she runs, grab her pull to her, rape her anus. GG. I know usually you get last whisper but I was shitting on them so hard as you can see i didn't need it. They had Baron buff btw.



I saw it by looking at Lolking.

Also, even if you were ''shitting on them so hard you didn't need it'' LW would give you more damage than a BT at that point.

Also, a BT when you have BotRK is dumb, you're better off going BotRK, LW, IE and PD/SS.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> What about Thresh Leona?



For a kill lane Blitz is better you can zone them so hard and they can't run because they get hooked and flayed to your side of the lane + Blitz more dmg.


----------



## OS (Jun 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> I saw it by looking at Lolking.
> 
> Also, even if you were ''shitting on them so hard you didn't need it'' LW would give you more damage than a BT at that point.
> 
> Also, a BT when you have BotRK is dumb, you're better off going BotRK, LW, IE and PD/SS.



I of course thought about that but I didn't get the life steal I feel like I should have gotten so I got more. Maybe I would have with more damage

Also, when you get a killing spree of 14 you are shitting on them


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)

I never said you weren't shitting on them.

I was saying if you're shitting on them so hard, LW would STILL be better and there's no reason not to get it.
It would make you ''shit on them'' even harder.


----------



## OS (Jun 5, 2013)

Why are you quoting "shit on them"?


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2013)

poo fetish


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 5, 2013)

So I accidentally banned Janna in champion select because I was looking through Reddit and as I was clicking the link, LoL popped up and I banned Janna. 

That turned out okay cause I end up getting Thresh. But um yeah. 



It shows what skin I used in that game too wtf lol. Also OTP Maxillion x AD Feixiang apparently.


----------



## αce (Jun 5, 2013)

losing to terrible decision making happens too often


----------



## Maerala (Jun 5, 2013)

My poor brain.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

Absolute fucking shitter Zed and Zac just fed and fed fiora.
Zac kept going to fucking top and giving her double kills and then she just 1v5s the whole fucking team.

Then Zed of course is going to say it's not his fault.
What the fuck do you mean it's not your fault, you gave her first blood and 4 kills after that, how the fuck is it not your fault.

Losing LP because of some monkey brained fuckwits that can't learn to not feed their lanes.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 5, 2013)

No champion tears through a team like a fed Fiora.

These are facts.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

So fucking mad bro.
These fucking shitters are always over extending and engaging their enemy laner at full hp when they know damn well they can't kill them.

Then you get the shitter junglers who realize that Top/Mid/Bot isn't putting out any damage but still continues to gank lane, giving them more and more kills to the point where they do what they want.

Then they say it's not their fault, I just wanna fucking strangle them with a bike tube.


----------



## OS (Jun 5, 2013)

I believe I told you that Bronze 3 was that bad.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)

Aren't you like way better than them though?

I mean, the enemy team is just as bad, why can't you carry?


----------



## OS (Jun 5, 2013)

Nay, some people are that bad that you can't carry them. Like a team that doesn't focus the adc and apc. I go in straight for Quinn and kill her but my team is fighting the tanks and  
Malazhar just ults my shit.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

This is so frustrating.
Knowing that you'll lose the game because of terror teammates if you don't carry them.
Knowing that they're prone to doing dumb shit like face checking baron at 30 minutes when we have no wards and their whole team is gone.

I need to hurry and get the fuck out of bronze.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Aren't you like way better than them though?
> 
> I mean, the enemy team is just as bad, why can't you carry?



Some games are uncarriable man.

I tried to carry on Nasus about 3 games ago, but I was the only one trying to kill Zed and Tryndamere.

The other 4 were trying to take down a fucking Skarner.

If I get on Xin or Eve I'll carry, but I can't guarantee it on other champs.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)

Some games are uncarriable, maybe.

But I've been in Bronze and from my memories, it took me a week to get out of it after I played normals for 2 weeks.

Everyone were so stupid that the enemy team would just get shit on by my Graves every game.

35 game winning streak to escape 800 elo, no games lost.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

The longest streak I've been on was like 20.
That took me from Bronze V to III.

I just wish I could get Jungle in all my matches.


----------



## OS (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh yeah, did you have a top lane teemo that spoke spanish and fed purposely?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

Surprisingly, I haven't been matched with any Latinos since the Latin server went live.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Surprisingly, I haven't been matched with any Latinos since the Latin server went live.



How is that surprising?  

And to be honest, some games you cannot absolutely win. If your team is bitching before 10 mins and the score is 8-21, it is very, very hard to win unless your team somehow works together and get objectives. But if you're really good you should have more wins over your losses.

Just get jungle for your matches then. I would think Jungle / Support are the least role calls down there as it is for Silver/Gold too. 

Though, I would never support in Silver. Bad plays all around.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)

This is the kind of game that is just not fun to play.

Lolking says it was around 25 min, but it was actually done at 18 min, we took their nexus at 18 fucking minutes...

Like, how can a team flame each other so hard and do so badly in every lane?

Stomps like these are just lame.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> How is that surprising?
> 
> And to be honest, some games you cannot absolutely win. If your team is bitching before 10 mins and the score is 8-21, it is very, very hard to win unless your team somehow works together and get objectives. But if you're really good you should have more wins over your losses.
> 
> ...



I'm about to level out my Win:Losses ratio.

I need about 10 or so more wins in a row to make it even.

I mean, I'm usually first pick, but sometimes I get dropped to last pick or around 3rd pick and since no one wants to support, They take my jungle.



Vae said:


> This is the kind of game that is just not fun to play.
> 
> Lolking says it was around 25 min, but it was actually done at 18 min, we took their nexus at 18 fucking minutes...
> 
> ...


That's Bronze in a nutshell.

Flame each other in Champion select, flame each other throughout the game.


----------



## OS (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh that's right. Yesterday some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) instalocked in a normals. And I called the mid. He said we should duo and I said I'd report him. Then he tried to show superiority and asked what rank I was and that he was Bronze 1. Bronze 1. My sides.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

I would never tell anyone I'm in Bronze.


How can you be proud of being in Bronze, Bronze 1 is barely even over 1000 ELO.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)

And this is what I carried myself out of bronze with.

He's by far my best ADC, Trist being my second best.


----------



## αce (Jun 5, 2013)

i think
im just gonna afk from this thread
too many blogs


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay Ace, cya ^ (use bro).


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 5, 2013)

Katarina or Pantheon?

Currently conflicted upon which one to buy. I am amazing with Pantheon while he's free though.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

Kat. **


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 5, 2013)

If Pantheon is free and you want to buy now, get Katarina.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> And this is what I carried myself out of bronze with.
> 
> He's by far my best ADC, Trist being my second best.



Graves is my best adc by a lot too and he's way more fun to play than the other adcs


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, got Kat.

Probably gotta build my way up to 3150 again for Pantheon later on when he's not free.


----------



## αce (Jun 5, 2013)

okay im back
fuck

well i have acquired every vayne skin in the game


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 5, 2013)

Graves' burst damage is insane for an adc and it is the main reason why his AS got nerfed early game. 

Take this advice if you want, but my friend carried himself out of bronze. How? Just play carries, Screw the meta. Don't play a supporting jungler, play a carry jungler. People on that level don't know much yet. 

Also, farming is so important. If you have decent and consistent farm throughout the game, in the long run you will be at an advantage. Yeah there are some unavoidable games that just spiral out of control in the opposing team's favour but don't let that discourage you. We all get bad games every now and then.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 5, 2013)

I try to keep my CS to pro standards, 10 CS per minute.

Doesn't always work out, but I stay close to that mostly.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Graves' burst damage is insane for an adc and it is the main reason why his AS got nerfed early game.
> 
> Take this advice if you want, but my friend carried himself out of bronze. How? Just play carries, Screw the meta. Don't play a supporting jungler, play a carry jungler. People on that level don't know much yet.
> 
> Also, farming is so important. If you have decent and consistent farm throughout the game, in the long run you will be at an advantage. Yeah there are some unavoidable games that just spiral out of control in the opposing team's favour but don't let that discourage you. We all get bad games every now and then.


Jungle Xin is freelo.

So is jungle Eve.

Carry too hard.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Jungle Xin is freelo.
> 
> So is jungle Eve.
> 
> Carry too hard.



Yeah back when I was playing rank, pre-Xin nerf, he was pretty much free ELO. Silver to Gold ^_^


----------



## Infamy (Jun 6, 2013)

Ryze is freelo in plat.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

ADC is free elo in silver.

Third game in a row hard carry.


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2013)

Used the LW on ADC Thresh. Did 800+ damage on first hit.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

To be fair, late game with like, Trist or someone full build, you'll crit for 1k damage on people.

That's why you're gonna have a bad time if you don't target the ADC.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2013)

dont like ADC at low elo in solo Q, playing bad supports are painful.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

Personally, I love playing ADC at low and high elo.

Low elo, the enemy is just so bad if you play a burst champ like Graves, the second they step to the wrong side they're dead.

In high elo, it's always a challenge but I like challenges, they make you improve as a player, especially if you lose


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Personally, I love playing ADC at low and high elo.
> 
> Low elo, the enemy is just so bad if you play a burst champ like Graves, the second they step to the wrong side they're dead.
> 
> *In high elo, it's always a challenge but I like challenges, they make you improve as a player, especially if you lose*



So rare to find respectable players in the LoL community. *Thumbs up*


----------



## Infamy (Jun 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> ADC is free elo in silver.
> 
> Third game in a row hard carry.



Everything is free elo in silver tbh


----------



## Maerala (Jun 6, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> So rare to find respectable players in the LoL community. *Thumbs up*



DO NOT BE DECEIVED


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 6, 2013)

Welp this thread is deteriorating.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I fucking hate Nunu top.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't know if this was posted, but just in case


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I fucking hate Nunu top.



Isnt he slightly better after the nerfs


----------



## Infamy (Jun 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Isnt he slightly better after the nerfs



Slightly worse honestly.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Isnt he slightly better after the nerfs



Jungle Nunu got buffed. Top Lane Nunu got nerfed slightly. But he can still be a bitch. Especially if I'm playing Jayce >_>


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Jungle Nunu got buffed. Top Lane Nunu got nerfed slightly. But he can still be a bitch. Especially if I'm playing Jayce >_>



Ganks 24/7 needed.

I miss Jayce's E ratios when he first came out. One whack of the hammer chopped up so much of their hp and it was spammable!


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 6, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Slightly worse honestly.



How so  wasnt his laninf hit


----------



## Infamy (Jun 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How so  wasnt his laninf hit



he's worse in lane but broken as jungler now


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 6, 2013)

So what do you guys think of Team Siren? (If you're into the competitive scene)

Do you reckon they will live up to what they promise?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 6, 2013)

Just tried out proxy Singed with a 3 man premade. 2 of my friends knew what they were getting into, but the duo bot lane randoms.... the rage lol. 

We ended up losing, mostly cause the duo bot lane raged more than they played. We were down kills obviously due to my proxy Singed, but ahead by far thanks to objectives thanks to dat Singed pressure forcing everyone to stop me from farming in their base rofl. But apparently Kill score > Objective score for some people.

Though I can't blame them for raging, Proxy Singed is so troll. It was really fun though, and would do it again. Though, probably in a full 5 man next time.



Lortastic said:


> So what do you guys think of Team Siren? (If you're into the competitive scene)
> 
> Do you reckon they will live up to what they promise?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7onpZl0tayA[/YOUTUBE]
HSGG formed a random 5's team that included Wildturtle and played against/sniped them in ranked 5's. None of them played their main roles and still managed to just steam roll them. I'm sure both teams didn't play 100%, but it was hilarious none the less.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Wesley (Jun 6, 2013)

First time I saw proxy Singe I had called Morde top.  Utterly crushed him.  I had better sustain, I could clear waves far faster than he could, leaving me open to smack him around a bit in between.  The hardest part was telling our jungler to simply leave him alone.


----------



## Didi (Jun 6, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> So what do you guys think of Team Siren? (If you're into the competitive scene)
> 
> Do you reckon they will live up to what they promise?



Of course. Losing is not an option.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 6, 2013)

Their intro video was too painful to watch so i closed it after like 10 seconds

Does the OUTSMART AND BAIT come from there?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> DO NOT BE DECEIVED



I'm more respectable than you.

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ck


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> So what do you guys think of Team Siren? (If you're into the competitive scene)
> 
> Do you reckon they will live up to what they promise?



They're going to crash and burn, teams that limit themselves with stupid stuff like ''only females'' will never get anywhere.

Anyway, what's your IGN?
You're obviously on NA but still interested.


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm more respectable than you.
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ck



vae every other one of your posts is negworthy. 

You're nowhere near as respectable as Adrian. Everyone who's read this thread identifies you as the scum of the subforum.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

And yet, I do not care for your opinions.

You're just as much scum as I am, so don't talk shit 
Adrian can't be trusted, I'm more respectable than him.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 6, 2013)

Telling you that was a mistake on my part, but spreading it further (especially to the person it was about) doesn't make you any better.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

I told Ace, Ace told Gogeta.

So I didn't tell the person it was about, Ace did.

Meaning what I did wasn't even as bad as what you did, cause you KNOW I'll tell people.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 6, 2013)

But it was about _Ace_. 

And no, I don't know that. I mean, I do, but I forget because it's my nature to be trusting and the other stuff you didn't keep quiet about was insignificant enough for me to still think I could tell you things.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 6, 2013)

Are we on about this again

I've said Ace is shit after we had like 2 games and he fed during those 2 games, and i got mad when i shouldn't have because they were just normal lulzy games.

End of fucking story


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, that's rare.

Just entered a ranked Solo Queue, 3 of my teammates are fighting over support.

EDIT: Still didn't get ADC


----------



## Chausie (Jun 6, 2013)

ye, a lot of games that i enter by myself has other people who want to support. 

people who say that no one ever wants to support are filthy liars


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ye, a lot of games that i enter by myself has other people who want to support.
> 
> people who say that no one ever wants to support are filthy liars



well, to be fair, support was the least rewarding role to play in Season 2. It wasn't until Season 3 that Support actually became satisfying to play. 

Especially with the release of pretty cool supports like Lulu, Zyra, Elise, and Nami.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

On the note of playing support being satisfying, sometimes it really is.

I got forced to support in my 2nd promo game again, but I managed to carry this useless team.

Now I kinda understand why WAD switched to support main, satisfying as fuck to carry from support.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 6, 2013)

You know it's really hard to carry against a fed enemy mid and bot.

What happens is, i get fed top vs. Riven as Jax, and then she split pushes forever. My team, instead of taking 5 vs. 4 and pushing or fuck even taking baron, they go fight that Riven against WHOM THEY CAN NOT WIN (like not even close) multiple times.

Our Mundo takes Bulwark vs 4 AD's and a support. Then i ask him why he'd do that and he goes all mad and buys 3 thornamail's "Report Jax flaming all game"

How am i flaming when i am questioning your choices? Why do people not take that as a way to improve instead of taking it as me disowning them? I am not rude to them. If you are hopelessly feeding and i am hopelessly getting fed, you can at least listen to me.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You know it's really hard to carry against a fed enemy mid and bot.
> 
> What happens is, i get fed top vs. Riven as Jax, and then she split pushes forever. My team, instead of taking 5 vs. 4 and pushing or fuck even taking baron, they go fight that Riven against WHOM THEY CAN NOT WIN (like not even close) multiple times.
> 
> ...



Because people think that they're the best and they don't need advice, they're just ''stuck here cause of n00bs and trolls''


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 6, 2013)

And when i was the only one along Nami PUSHING MID while my team was chasing 2 people in our jungle (and decided to farm the jungle when they couldn't find them) i am like "why was i the only one pushing mid"
And all i got is
"Cause you are the CHOSEN one"


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

Aren't you, though?

You're the chosen one, the person the gods chose to save people from the hell that is ranked Solo Queue.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 6, 2013)

I am no god

i pity the fool who worships the gods


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

My family are mormons.

Now what.


----------



## Didi (Jun 6, 2013)

3/100
fuck you, teams that don't know shit about pushing and taking objectives
fuck you


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> They're going to crash and burn, teams that limit themselves with stupid stuff like ''only females'' will never get anywhere.
> 
> Anyway, what's your IGN?
> You're obviously on NA but still interested.



It's Lortastic xD


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> 3/100
> fuck you, teams that don't know shit about pushing and taking objectives
> fuck you




the occasional loss is expected, you're in bronze I after all. 

No worries bro I got a Bronze I euw acc we can duo on. just let me know on skype if you ever wanna play.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 6, 2013)

So I finally got a decent KDA yesterday after about 30 games since I started back playing.

9/8/12

Now about 3 of my deaths wouldn't have happened if I stayed focus but alas, when its light out in the Army, its freakin lights out  Had to go play on the bathroom floor next to a broken down toilet filled with shit so my Sergeant wouldn't see me. Did it with Ez.

However, ever I got back I decided to go with the basics and not use smartcast so its really delayed the timing of my abilities because I'm so accustomed to just clicking Q or W and it would just work. Not using Smartcast on Ez though is painful to say the least. I'm surprised I did that good considering it was against an Akali in lane. At first I was worried then I remembered the bitch can't do shit to me til she was like 6 so I just harassed her for the most part. 

I do think my Ez build was legit to say the least though, hue.


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2013)

So I just had a jungle Sejuani that fed top more than top did. She also made a stupid dive to give GP a double.

I lost the game but still proved that i win lane with the thresh.


----------



## Didi (Jun 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> the occasional loss is expected, you're in bronze I after all.
> 
> No worries bro I got a Bronze I euw acc we can duo on. just let me know on skype if you ever wanna play.



k


I also threw a bit btw

Said to my team 'need 140g and bt stacks, pls give me mid farm'
and ofc MF chooses to take it anyway
so I decide 'ah, one more wave', just past outer turret

NOPE, instantly get collapsed upon and die ._.
though I don't think enemy really capitalized on it, only did some damage on inhib turret but my team actually defended pretty well


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> well, to be fair, support was the least rewarding role to play in Season 2. It wasn't until Season 3 that Support actually became satisfying to play.
> 
> Especially with the release of pretty cool supports like Lulu, Zyra, Elise, and Nami.



Not to mention the items introduced in season three as well. I lol at that you mention zyra and elise since they were not made to support. But they can be considered support just because of their kit and because of high elo/pro players bring that light to us.

I mained support in season two and it wasn't as bad as people think. I played Taric, Nunu, and leona who were really powerful. Especially with heart of gold. Sona and janna were amazing too and i hated playing against good ones.


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't take shitters in this game. I had a Garen top that build ad only and got IE.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 6, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Just tried out proxy Singed with a 3 man premade. 2 of my friends knew what they were getting into, but the duo bot lane randoms.... the rage lol.
> 
> We ended up losing, mostly cause the duo bot lane raged more than they played. We were down kills obviously due to my proxy Singed, but ahead by far thanks to objectives thanks to dat Singed pressure forcing everyone to stop me from farming in their base rofl. But apparently Kill score > Objective score for some people.
> 
> Though I can't blame them for raging, Proxy Singed is so troll. It was really fun though, and would do it again. Though, probably in a full 5 man next time.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10suYG2Mh0k[/YOUTUBE]

I'm gonna do that shit.

Proxy Singed is so fuckin troll


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10suYG2Mh0k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm gonna do that shit.
> 
> Proxy Singed is so fuckin troll



Somehow, I don't think it'll work for you.


----------



## Santí (Jun 6, 2013)

I have returned back to LoL, and I will start anew with my best friend in LAN.

My friends, fill me in on all that I've missed.


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2013)

haven't missed anything that would matter to you. 

wb.


----------



## Santí (Jun 6, 2013)

I think where I failed in the last 10 games before deciding to break was that when I returned, I kept my mechanical skills and remembered how to kill fuckers and maul them nasty, but forgot my sense of pushing for objectives. 

If I just remember to do so this time around, I should get back to a solid winning streak.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 6, 2013)

Santi
Objectives

Pick one. 

wb bro. we need to play together once more.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10suYG2Mh0k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm gonna do that shit.
> 
> Proxy Singed is so fuckin troll



I once faced a Proxy Singed as Fizz. I decided I'm just going to leave him alone. He proxied all the way to our base (He was also 0/10) and we had no wave coming in from our base. No wave at all. We can't push cause he was still in our base killing our minions. Shit was hilarious, we still won because our AD Heimerdinger got a quadra kill and was pretty fed.


----------



## Santí (Jun 6, 2013)

4N said:


> Santi
> Objectives
> 
> Pick one.
> ...



Shutup, you would troll me at times for lolz when I tried to go for blue and stuff


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I once faced a Proxy Singed as Fizz. I decided I'm just going to leave him alone. He proxied all the way to our base (He was also 0/10) and we had no wave coming in from our base. No wave at all. We can't push cause he was still in our base killing our minions. Shit was hilarious, we still won because our *AD Heimerdinger got a quadra kill* and was pretty fed.



What the fuck


----------



## Chausie (Jun 6, 2013)

i recommend to everyone to try out annie support


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What the fuck



The guy was a Diamond 1 so.... yeah. He built Muramana, Gauntlet, Blade of the Ruined King, and LW. And it was a normal anyways. The enemy team was like silver.



^ Jungle Karthus too btw. Mid Ezreal, Fizz Top.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

Jiyeon, please don't try proxy Singed.

You can't even play regular Singed 

Also if you feed that much in bronze people will AFK.
Then you'll cry on the forums that your teammates AFKed.


----------



## αce (Jun 6, 2013)

> Are we on about this again
> 
> I've said Ace is shit after we had like 2 games and he fed during those 2  games, and i got mad when i shouldn't have because they were just  normal lulzy games.
> 
> End of fucking story



lol
you got mad at me when i was a 14 kill trist
lol


----------



## αce (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2013)

vae gets mad at me when i win the solo lanes for my solo's with support blitzcrank. 

it's nothing new he's a selfish ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who demands the spotlight. 

why do you think he transferred to euw? Nobody on NA would play with him


----------



## αce (Jun 6, 2013)

he fits in eu perfectly
you know, because it's so toxic


----------



## Bioness (Jun 6, 2013)

Those game you know you could have won if your team only listened to you


----------



## Sansa (Jun 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Jiyeon, please don't try proxy Singed.
> 
> You can't even play regular Singed
> 
> ...



Who feeds though?


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Who feeds though?



apparently you haven't understood the concept of proxy singed lol.


----------



## αce (Jun 6, 2013)

i remember when singed was shy and flames go to champion
good old days


----------



## Sansa (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, I thought he meant that I was a feeder in general.

Just realized that he was still referring to proxy singed.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> *vae gets mad at me when i win the solo lanes for my solo's with support blitzcrank. *
> 
> it's nothing new he's a selfish ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who demands the spotlight.
> 
> why do you think he transferred to euw? Nobody on NA would play with him



It's more along the lines that you leave me to 2v1 all game and expect me to do well in lane.


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2013)

αce said:


> *
> *



Not really.

solo queue>normals>Bronze.


----------



## αce (Jun 6, 2013)

i dunno man
the people i generally play in normals are usually always gold or high silver
meanwhile im silver V

qq


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 6, 2013)

αce said:


> i dunno man
> the people i generally play in normals are usually always gold or high silver
> meanwhile im silver V
> 
> qq



Weird. I seem to face Silvers and Bronze in normals.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

Well I'm facing Gold 4s and higher on a regular basis in ranked now.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 6, 2013)

Normals are way harder than ranked


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2013)

lol the euw ladder is so fun.

edit: clarification, it's full of ragers and trolls but still fun


----------



## Didi (Jun 6, 2013)

riven/100:
game 4 won ridiculously hard

game 5 lost, would've won if Ori didn't dc from level 9 onwards (and we almost won the 4v5 too with splitpushing)


----------



## Sansa (Jun 6, 2013)

9-0 with Xin now.

Why is it so easy


----------



## Didi (Jun 6, 2013)

game 6 won

carried by jungle ez np


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

Late Game Trist is the stupidest thing ever.

I don't think there's a more OP ADC in late game, she beats the shit out of everyone.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 6, 2013)

Vayne is still better late.


----------



## αce (Jun 6, 2013)

vayne does more single target damage but if you can't position for shit just play trist
longest range, jump and knock back + team peel


----------



## Maerala (Jun 6, 2013)

Best servers.

Where's my 1000 RP and Silent Night Sona?


----------



## αce (Jun 6, 2013)

golonquin sona best sona
or however you say that


----------



## αce (Jun 6, 2013)

guqin sona
im stupid


----------



## Maerala (Jun 6, 2013)

Gollum Quinn. New skin.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

αce said:


> vayne does more single target damage *but if you can't position for shit just play trist*
> longest range, jump and knock back + team peel



Lol that's funny.

It's more the fact that she's better because she's a safer pick and does just as much damage late game.


----------



## αce (Jun 6, 2013)

i wasn't specifically talking to you



and yeah, safer = less of a hard time positioning
herpa?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

Doesn't mean you can't position.

Trist is better than Vayne at escaping and such as well.


----------



## αce (Jun 6, 2013)

also whos the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in your avatar


----------



## Infamy (Jun 6, 2013)

Escapes are overrated no need to escape if you're in position.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm 95% certain that's Dante from the new DmC.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 6, 2013)

I never need escapes.

When I go in I stay in.

Man mode all day.


----------



## αce (Jun 6, 2013)

indisputable proof that cop>doublelift


----------



## Sansa (Jun 6, 2013)

Me getting pentas and quadras.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 6, 2013)

Proxy Singed is just plain annoying.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 6, 2013)

That's proof Doublelift is better since he had 3 accounts in the top 10 and Cop only had one :/


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm 95% certain that's Dante from the new DmC.



So, a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## αce (Jun 6, 2013)

> That's proof Doublelift is better since he had 3 accounts in the top 10 and Cop only had one :/



clearly you missed the joke


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So, a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



Considering he's from DmC and not the original series, yes


----------



## Infamy (Jun 6, 2013)

αce said:


> clearly you missed the joke



I couldn't remember if you liked Cop or not and thought you meant Cops better cause higher than all his accounts lol
Cops actually a pretty good adc though


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Nami good now? I mean her stun is annoying as fuck and so is her ult but the stun is hard to land.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 6, 2013)

Nami still trash.
Stun still easy to dodge if you have boots and any sort of reaction time.

Just played against one a while ago, the only thing good about her kit is the ms buff and her ulti.


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Me getting pentas and quadras.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I couldn't remember if you liked Cop or not and thought you meant Cops better cause higher than all his accounts lol
> *Cops actually a pretty good adc though*



Well obviously, he's a professional ADC for a reason.

He's good, just not as good as other pro ADCs.

Unfortunately, someone has to be the worst.


----------



## αce (Jun 6, 2013)

nami is completely reliant on q to win lane


----------



## Infamy (Jun 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Well obviously, he's a professional ADC for a reason.
> 
> He's good, just not as good as other pro ADCs.
> 
> Unfortunately, someone has to be the worst.



Cop isn't the worst out of the the ADCs that are in the LCS.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 6, 2013)

Please tell me an ADC that is worse than Cop in the LCS, or any pro league for that matter.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 7, 2013)

Nami is amazing.

We had this same argument a while back about Soraka, which I'll concede to now because after a few more games I'm convinced Soraka's actually pretty bad, but Nami's been buffed like every single patch since she came out. Six months later, that has added up.

She's one of the best supports right now. Aqua Prison is really not that hard to land, and when it does she can keep you locked up with the slow on her E and her ultimate.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is Nami good now? I mean her stun is annoying as fuck and so is her ult but the stun is hard to land.



Nami's a hit or miss champion. You're either good with her or you're not. You got to rely on your q's, know when to give your adc that slow debuff (or on yourself to poke at em), and of course you have to hit your ults (which can be easily avoidable if they're far away and can just simply outrun/dodge it).

To be honest, her + Twitch is such an annoying combo....The slow from Twitch makes it easy for her to hit her Q's and add with her slow onto his auto attacks? Fucking annoying. She's good against Dravens because all you have to do is Q where the axe is going to land lol. 

I'd play her more if I wasn't so terrible with her. ... Yup.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Please tell me an ADC that is worse than Cop in the LCS, or any pro league for that matter.



qtpie
mashme
actually better than all adcs in the LCS other than Doublelift or WildTurtle


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

Infamy said:


> qtpie
> mashme
> actually better than all adcs in the LCS other than Doublelift or WildTurtle



LOL
LOL
LOL
LOL
LOL
LOL
LOL


Okay please, never mention ADC skill levels ever again, please.

You have no idea what you're talking about, Cop better than Qtpie and MashMe? Please leave.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 7, 2013)

Nami is Op in ARAM.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

I hate playing mid, but games like these I don't mind it.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> LOL
> LOL
> LOL
> LOL
> ...



People only think Cop isn't a top adc because his supports just suck. MashMe has fucking Daydreamin and Cop had Elementz (was plat 4 for most of s3) and Rhux lol.


----------



## OS (Jun 7, 2013)

So I am in the middle of a normals right now. A zed and fiora feed a katarina TOP LANE 7-0!


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

Infamy said:


> People only think Cop isn't a top adc because his supports just suck. MashMe has fucking Daydreamin and Cop had Elementz (was plat 4 for most of s3) and Rhux lol.



No, people think Cop isn't a top ADC because he's not, he play super pussy, has terrible positioning compared to other ADCs and the only reason he secures kills is because he's such a small threat they send no one to deal with him so he ends up cleaning up fights.

When they have to deal with Saint, Voyboy and Jacky, Cop just turns into a useless sack of shit that everyone ignores, and that's why he plays MF to get easy ults.

Fact is that he's pro level but he's easily the worst ADC pro in the scene, his only success is because of his team. When he bails from team fights at full HP after doing nothing, that's when you know he's not top level.

In fact, I remember WAD raging hard in Skype because when we were watching him play he wasn't auto attacking, he was literally just running back and forth in the same spot during a team fight.

So no, Cop is not a top tier ADC, not at all.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 7, 2013)

Cop so underrated.


----------



## OS (Jun 7, 2013)

So the Zed that I basically shit talked the whole game because he was really that bad said to 1v1 him. So, being the nice guy I am I took him on as Jayce vs his Fizz. The rape was fantastic.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So the Zed that I basically shit talked the whole game because he was really that bad said to 1v1 him. So, being the nice guy I am I took him on as Jayce vs his Fizz. The rape was fantastic.



Reaction afterwards?


----------



## OS (Jun 7, 2013)

He quite mid game while I pushed the inhib.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 7, 2013)

well apparently Edward is joining Curse so we'll see how much a good support helps Cop


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> No, people think Cop isn't a top ADC because he's not, he play super pussy, has terrible positioning compared to other ADCs and the only reason he secures kills is because he's such a small threat they send no one to deal with him so he ends up cleaning up fights.
> 
> When they have to deal with Saint, Voyboy and Jacky, Cop just turns into a useless sack of shit that everyone ignores, and that's why he plays MF to get easy ults.
> 
> ...



also agreeing with this and that Qtpie and mashme are on a tier or two above cop(qtpie on the manly scale and mashme on overall)


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> well apparently Edward is joining Curse so we'll see how much a good support helps Cop



Nah I'm like 99% sure that's a troll thing and that it's actually gonna be IWDominate as their new support.

And Edward is in school, so.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 7, 2013)

So i am watching a friend's game, they have a 13-2-4 Teemo with Tabi, Wriggles, Omen and BT on their team

What

EDIT : He bought wits end

Is the 3.8 patch in effect, reverting everything to S2


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2013)

Teemo is godly like that.


----------



## Didi (Jun 7, 2013)

Infamy said:


> qtpie
> mashme
> actually better than all adcs in the LCS other than Doublelift or WildTurtle



lol wtf


what are you smoking


QTpie is a whole league above Cop, in mechanics, positioning, everything actually


MashMe, hmm, I dunno, if it was s2 MashMe I would've instantly agreed with you cause he used to really suck imo, but he has improved a lot, he might be better than Cop too, actually I'm fairly sure he is


meanwhile, other adcs in NA lcs:
-Doublelift: better
-WildTurtle: better
-Zuna: better
-SneakyCastroo: no idea
-frommaplestreet: dunno
(former lcs)
-nientonsoh: better
-chuuper: might be worse


so uh yeah, cop sucks


----------



## Infamy (Jun 7, 2013)

team siren's adc is better than qtpie


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd pentafuck siren.

gfg


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

Infamy, your opinions are the most garbage filled I've ever seen.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't really watch Qtpie's stream but every time that i have he never seems to play ADC


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

Because he has no need to practice ADC.

He can play anything he wants in Challenger and still dumpster over everyone, that alone is proof of how good he is.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 7, 2013)

I had a Teemo in an ARAM today who went to the brush and activated his passive. When the fight broke out, he was still there.

Team: "Teemo, do something."
Teemo: "I am, I'm hiding."


----------



## Infamy (Jun 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Because he has no need to practice ADC.
> 
> He can play anything he wants in Challenger and still dumpster over everyone, that alone is proof of how good he is.



Challenger..? You realize qtpie is diamond 2 
while Siren's adc is diamond 1 
Cop always out performs qtpie even with worse supports so idk how people can say he's a better adc player.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

Challenger smurf.

Bitch please.

Also, Cop doesn't out preform qtpie, go back and read the post I made.
You can't argue against any of that, you haven't even tried.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 7, 2013)

I forgot that was him
DL also stated Cop was better than most of the adcs in the LCS when I was watching him scrim.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

Doublelift says a lot of shit.

Cop himself has said that he's bad compared to other ADCs in the LCS on multiple occasions.

I don't know why you're even arguing this.
Also, that statement from Doublelift, I call bullshit on that, he's constantly said how shitty Cop is.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 7, 2013)

Doublelift said he was better than most adcs in the LCS after saying all the adcs in the LCS were "trash". Which he calls everybody. You say Cop plays pussy but that's because he plays fucking MF, you main adc and wonder why someone would play like a pussy with MF. a champ that doesn't rely on autos as much as the other adcs and looks for good ults. If you've ever seen Cop play an adc like Graves he plays completely different than he does with MF. Cop doesn't out perform qtpie? Probably why Curse > Dig in LCS and Cop with the highest kda (not like kda means a lot but generally you out performed them if you have a better kda and win ratio)


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

Once again, I'm telling you to go re-read the post I made on the previous page, I point out everything you just said there.

Also, you're supposed to play pussy on MF? Lol please, she can out trade most ADCs in lane and late game you get your ult off then you go ham, he gets his ult off then runs away.

Your arguments blows, fucking hell.

On the note of the KDA argument though, his KDA was the highest, Curse won a shit ton meaning they also got a lot of objectives.

But guess what, his GPM was still like the 2nd lowest out of all the ADCs in the LCS.

EDIT: Going to bed now, I'll read any response you post after I wake up.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 7, 2013)

Kiting as Vayne is so satisfying.

Is it possible to even kite when you have no AS

Because when i have Zerkers and BotRK for example it's much easier to auto attack > move > auto attack because the animation time is really short, but early on when you have none i move too fast and the animation never seems to go off.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Once again, I'm telling you to go re-read the post I made on the previous page, I point out everything you just said there.
> 
> Also, you're supposed to play pussy on MF? Lol please, she can out trade most ADCs in lane and late game you get your ult off then you go ham, he gets his ult off then runs away.
> 
> ...



While your team is grouped taking objectives and the enemy adc is just farming and shoving bot there gpm is going to be higher lol.  Cop doesn't play pussy with MF in lane and yeah you are supposed to play like a bitch with an adc that has no escape at all and if you get CC'd out of your ult the fights over when you're all of your teams damage and MF does shit with autos.
Fact is Cop's general positioning is way better than qtpie's because he gets a way better kda and wins more games so he has to be doing something right.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2013)

It doesn't make sense to argue about how good Cop is here.

ITT: Only 2-3 people actually think he's good.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is Nami good now? I mean her stun is annoying as fuck and so is her ult but the stun is hard to land.



Yes, she is

MS buff on all spells, AoE stun which yes, can be hard to land, but you have a slow on E to use before you try land it, and a big arse ultimate  you can engage with, then follow up with the stun.

Then the W which heals and damages, useful in every trade.

Her E is also nice additional damage for the ADC in addition to the slow.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 7, 2013)

This game is too stressful.

My hair is falling out.


----------



## Darth (Jun 7, 2013)

you're getting old adrian.

at this rate you're gonna become an old man and you'll never find a pretty cuban lady who'll marry you and give you ten sons who will carry on the family name.


----------



## Darth (Jun 7, 2013)

also for anyone who wants to play on euw add Enthous and we'll duo. 

lol bronze I so fun. 

i'm gonna carry this account outta silver in less than a month.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 7, 2013)

How a Ryze loses to a Mid lane Sona who only bought wards is beyond me.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 7, 2013)

The same way a dced Vayne wins against Cait

Skill difference

ta-daa


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 7, 2013)

You know, I miss the Season 1 days where teams would just 5 man camp top brush xD


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 7, 2013)

Why has everyone started in S1 but me


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 7, 2013)

I do not like dignitas. At all. They are my least favorite team from the "4" (Tsm, dig, clg, curse). But i do have to agree qtpie is better than Cop. Even saint himself knows his bot lane is the weakest and cop admitted he needs to improve more. (admitted to doublelift). Whether or not its because of elementz? Not sure. But cop always had a problem with csing. He's always losing in terms of gpm.

Jiyeon is right. Only like two people like cop on here lol. I don't hate cop but i do think he needs some improvement. His kda is really high and that is impressive. But saint knew about bot lanes weakness and always put them in a 2 v 1 situation. Or at least try to.

I am a fan of curse though. I dislike that whole drama with elementz though. And although Im glad he's gone, they could have pick a better support


----------



## OS (Jun 7, 2013)

I think there is drama because Saint is critical in his opinions. Last night he said Chaox is a shit adc.


----------



## αce (Jun 7, 2013)

i dont _hate_ cop
i just think he sucks (relative to other pro players)

also if this was the first 4 weeks of lcs, you could probably say that cop was better than mashme or brunchu etc.
i think the latter weeks revealed that cop just wasn't as good when it came to late game positioning and decision making




cop is like a worse version of genja


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe if Cop gets a support like Edward or Xpecial tier he could shine more.

But Rhux and Elementz are like trash supports.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

αce said:


> i dont _hate_ cop
> i just think he sucks (relative to other pro players)
> 
> also if this was the first 4 weeks of lcs, you could probably say that cop was better than mashme or brunchu etc.
> ...



No because their play styles are different.
The only similar thing is that they're both passive in lane.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 7, 2013)

Why was elementz kicked from curse?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 7, 2013)

I feel like this was asked before

Cause he is a horrible support


----------



## OS (Jun 7, 2013)

He was a bad support and when Saint said he was he kind of bitched out and left. Rhux ain't so good either though.


----------



## αce (Jun 7, 2013)

he left
i watched his vlog and he's under the impression that he's actually good
he got butthurt because doublelift kept calling him bad and apparently liquid and stvicious criticized him too much
couldn't handle the pressure


that and he sucked too


----------



## Guiness (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmm elementz did keep a hig hit opin8on of himself but I dont think he is full of it.

But I can digress though: his level of support left more to be desired.


----------



## αce (Jun 7, 2013)

by the way im on NA all day for anyone that wants to puray the vidya


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd play but I'm on EUW


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 7, 2013)

Which is why he said NA


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

I know, bitch.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2013)

Cpt Jack too strong.


----------



## αce (Jun 7, 2013)

jiyeon you scrubsie get on


----------



## Guiness (Jun 7, 2013)

aatrox gonna be op as fck


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2013)

In 2 or so hours.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> I know, bitch.



Oh so you are just trying to make him feel bad cause you transferred and he won't get to play with you

Ha


----------



## Guiness (Jun 7, 2013)

leona so gud

i love going balls deep with her. its amazing.

i need to work on my ults with her though.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh so you are just trying to make him feel bad cause you transferred and he won't get to play with you
> 
> Ha



Correct         .


----------



## αce (Jun 7, 2013)

why is that a bad thing


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

Because I'm the best.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

LOL EDWARD ACTUALLY JOINED CURSE.

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 7, 2013)

ahahahahHhahaha it actually happened


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 7, 2013)

Just need Alphromoo to Curse.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> LOL EDWARD ACTUALLY JOINED CURSE.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK



What'd you expect to happen?


----------



## OS (Jun 7, 2013)

Holy Fuck Curse near perfection. Just get rid of Cop with fabbbyyy and the perfect botlane is complete.


----------



## αce (Jun 7, 2013)

uh
jacky spoiled it on stream
why is this a surprise


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

Finally qualified for my Gold Promo.

Gonna take a break now though and continue duo with Hady later.
He got into Silver V off that game.

And I was suprised about Edward cause it seemed like such a troll clip.


----------



## OS (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't think many people watch Jacky's stream.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

It was spoiled on Saints stream because Jacky didn't realize he was streaming.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 7, 2013)

"I don't believe this shit fk this now I have to buy my team burger king" - Dyrus.

Best worst kept secret. 

"cop + edward = Coward????" - Reddit.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

I just thought about something.

Cop won't get a good KDA this summer split, Edward will secure all the kills


----------



## Darth (Jun 7, 2013)

well that was a fun day on the Europe West Ladder

Won 15 of my 17 games played. And climbed from the depths of Bronze to Silver V in 2 and a half days. 

Could have been worse.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 7, 2013)

Going from an A class winning team to a "cursed" 4th place B team. Bold strategy cotton, let see if it works out for him.

I really hope it doesn't turn into a situation like the whole Locodoco fiasco where he thought he was bigger than everybody then left cause he thought the whole NA scene was too small to handle his skill.

But if this works out, Edwards will no doubt make their what was "weakest bot lane NA" to an actual lane to be reckoned with and hopefully give Cop some much needed recognition. Though I still wouldn't mind seeing a Crs Ahpro/ Crs Edward lane, that would be awesome.

The NA LCS looks pretty insane right about now compared to last season. C9 looks like a team that has potential to be in the top 3. Velocity though inexperienced, looks already 10x better than MRN and Complexity ever were and now the Thresh Prince arrives in America.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 7, 2013)

i really need to learn some more on this game.

what would be a good other role to try and learn, coming on from support?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol holy shit newest Fairy Tail chapter.

That shit ain't gonna last though.

EDIT: Locodoco didn't leave because he thought NA was too bad, he left because he hated support.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 7, 2013)

Just had an epic come back on ARAM.

- two members of the team are offline the first 5 minutes
- other team gets all turrets down, we have none
- I lead my team to victory! (seriously)
- I gave commands on what to do (even though Rammus and Olaf who were the ones offline didn't always listen until they got killed)
- then it was a simple game of kill whoever was out of position on the other team 

- like honestly the rush from the victory was analogous to sex.


----------



## OS (Jun 7, 2013)

>reading Fairy Tail

How low


----------



## αce (Jun 7, 2013)

played ranked
12-2 as mid jayce

who picks veigar into an all ad team?
oh well not complaining


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i really need to learn some more on this game.
> 
> what would be a good other role to try and learn, coming on from support?



ad carry would be easiest to learn coming from support.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 7, 2013)

I really don't know why Edward left GG. I mean I know he + Genja didn't synergize for him but hm. I never thought they underperformed at all but oh well :/

On another news. Finally Plat V. I'm done playing Ranked. 



My cs was terrible. God.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2013)

Great now you can carry me through the last 2 tiers of bronze.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 7, 2013)

gj terry.

im slowly getting back to where i was.

do any of you not use smartcast?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2013)

αce said:


> played ranked
> 12-2 as mid jayce
> 
> who picks veigar into an all ad team?
> oh well not complaining



you do, you little bitch.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 7, 2013)

4N said:


> gj terry.
> 
> im slowly getting back to where i was.
> 
> do any of you not use smartcast?



I only use it on some champions. Like Lee or J4


----------



## Guiness (Jun 7, 2013)

how do i get better at using TF? need halp plz.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 7, 2013)

4N said:


> how do i get better at using TF? need halp plz.



Know when to use what colour card at the right time.

Also, your ulti is great for ganking the side lanes. Where you land with your ultimate is also crucial.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2013)

Too easy.


----------



## OS (Jun 7, 2013)

That Ezreal build though.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 7, 2013)

I never really like Ezreal's blue build though I can see why people would use it, especially in poke comps. 

I prefer good ol' Triforce Ez. 

Also what the hell happened to Corki? He went from one of the strongest ADCs used in S2 to a never picked ADC.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 7, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Know when to use what colour card at the right time.
> 
> Also, your ulti is great for ganking the side lanes. Where you land with your ultimate is also crucial.



I have trouble being able to use his color card fast enough.

and the last two games i was in i had the unfortunate occurence of having to play against fizz twice.

like the hell, blind pick is something else. :\


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 7, 2013)

4N said:


> I have trouble being able to use his color card fast enough.
> 
> and the last two games i was in i had the unfortunate occurence of having to play against fizz twice.
> 
> like the hell, blind pick is something else. :\





Hopefully this guide might help you. I haven't read it all but it does give most of the info you might need to excel with TF.


----------



## αce (Jun 7, 2013)

my twisted fate is god
4th time playing him went 8-1
ez


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I never really like Ezreal's blue build though I can see why people would use it, especially in poke comps.
> 
> I prefer good ol' Triforce Ez.
> 
> Also what the hell happened to Corki? He went from one of the strongest ADCs used in S2 to a never picked ADC.



Cause Corki is fucking trash and is easy to dumpster.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 7, 2013)

So everyone is talking about the ult skin in general discussions.


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> well that was a fun day on the Europe West Ladder
> 
> Won 15 of my 17 games played. And climbed from the depths of Bronze to Silver V in 2 and a half days.
> 
> Could have been worse.


For the most part, what champ did you play?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not sure if I want to look forward to that (IF i get to Diamond. Probably won't unless I grind out another year of this. By then they will probably make a new tier past Challenger). I just want to stay in Platinum.

Can't get to challenger unless there are spots for it. Sucks for Diamond players.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 8, 2013)

Morello was giving some hints as to what the ultimate skin is in one of the threads.

He confirmed it's a melee champion, emphasized the word "spirit," and said the fourth letter in one of the champion's spells is E.

Whoever called Udyr (Vae?), regrettably you're probably right.

And congratulations, Terry!  Was there really any doubt?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 8, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Morello was giving some hints as to what the ultimate skin is in one of the threads.
> 
> He confirmed it's a melee champion, emphasized the word "spirit," and said the fourth letter in one of the champion's spells is E.
> 
> ...



Yes. I always doubted myself and believed I belong in Gold. But I always wanted to improve. I don't think I improved shit. I just know how to abuse Jayce.

Udyr?  Damn I don't play Udyr. LOL HIS QUE TIME IS ALMOST 1 HOUR NOW. Fuck that.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 8, 2013)

Well nothing's confirmed. Udyr makes sense because of Pho*E*nix Stance and Tig*E*r Stance, and he's the _Spirit_ Walker, but it could be someone else.

My money's on Irelia. Hit*E*n Style, and the tooltip on her ultimate describes her blades as "spirit" blades.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 8, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Well nothing's confirmed. Udyr makes sense because of Pho*E*nix Stance and Tig*E*r Stance, and he's the _Spirit_ Walker, but it could be someone else.
> 
> My money's on Irelia. Hit*E*n Style, and the tooltip on her ultimate describes her blades as "spirit" blades.



They are looking into Irelia. (And the nerf hammer on Jayce). So maybe Irelia. I really hope its her cause I actually play her. 

But it seems like it's leaning towards Udyr. Even though Irelia has "spirit" blades, it's not that strongly suggested to her as it is with Udyr.
From Reddit


> Not sure why these speculation threads keep popping up.
> Spirit was italicised
> Udyr is melee
> phoEnix and tigEr stance
> ...


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Spirit Summoner Udyr.

GG I win.

Also, holy shit I just realized I spent all night at a friends place.
I didn't think it was so late until she pointed it out


----------



## Maerala (Jun 8, 2013)

"Friend."

"She."

inb4 it's something worse than Udyr, like Mordekaiser.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

i really don't want an ultimate udyr skin. 

fuck udyr.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 8, 2013)

I would love a darkin jax ultimate skin not some lame ass udyr skin.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> i really don't want an ultimate udyr skin.
> 
> fuck udyr.



Agreed 



Seraphoenix said:


> I would love a darkin jax ultimate skin not some lame ass udyr skin.



I love you


----------



## Maerala (Jun 8, 2013)

Hady gif me your Headmistress Fiora pls.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Hady gif me your Headmistress Fiora pls.



no it's mine go away.


----------



## OS (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

there is a shrek in that knock off


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 8, 2013)

Should've bought Zombie Brand when I had the chance.


----------



## OS (Jun 8, 2013)

αce said:


> there is a shrek in that knock off



There is also a lot of famous anime characters. He also mentioned Wall-E. Who was basically rumble.

Seiba


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Should've bought Zombie Brand when I had the chance.



I'm so glad I bought 10+ limited skins when I had the chance.

STILL WANTED KITTY KAT KATARINA AND RED CARD KATARINA THO


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 8, 2013)

I want to 1 v 1. :l Why aren't you guys on NA zz


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2013)

Ill be on soon!


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I want to 1 v 1. :l Why aren't you guys on NA zz



Because EUW > NA


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Because EUW > NA



Riot begs to differ.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Riot begs to differ.



Sad truth


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

EUW hasn't given me any issues at any point or time.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 8, 2013)

I think he is talking about red presence on the forums and general support from Riot


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Fair enough then.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> i really don't want an ultimate udyr skin.
> 
> fuck udyr.



They really should have given the Ultimate Skin to a more popular champion, Ezreal was an obvious choice last time. I mean Udyr has a fucking 4% game play rate.


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2013)

Udyr is fucking homeless.

HAHAHAHAHAA he looks like a dude who would ask for spare gold on the side of the lanes.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 8, 2013)

i laughed more than i should've


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2013)

Billionaire Udyr incoming.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2013)

in other news, my losing streak with TF continues.

my decision making is still horrendous, ruining whatever good starts I may get whenever i play.

but im definitely becoming more comfortable with TF. my gut is telling me if i can become at least decent with this champ and have better judgement, the reward may be worth all this pain im going through right now.


----------



## OS (Jun 8, 2013)

Phreaks playlist for his stream is sad. If it's not Champion soundtracks it's original rap songs about League.


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

true story
im undefeated on tf



also in ranked apparently im 4-0 with lee sin
call me insec


----------



## Maerala (Jun 8, 2013)

The Caitlyn that hard juked your Destiny...

Never forget.


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

that wasn't even a hard juke son
i didnt realize she had mana for 90 caliber net

that vlad that rekt you yesterday
never forget


----------



## Maerala (Jun 8, 2013)

k that

was you pussying out on me when I went hard.

Then going back to steal the kill after I died.

Scumbag Ace.


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

what
no
he ignited and pooled me so i had to run since i had 200 health
then you died cuz you got rekt and i just happened to be able to pick up the kill


GET REKT


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2013)

Play with meh.


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

i really need to play varus


----------



## Sansa (Jun 8, 2013)

Varus is easily beaten.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 8, 2013)

k well do we play or do we play.

Kyle isn't allowed to lane with Shyvana.


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

> Varus is easily beaten.



ummmmm?
by who?
caitlin? 





> Kyle isn't allowed to lane with Shyvana.



oh god


----------



## Maerala (Jun 8, 2013)

4N said:


> Play with meh.



>Wants to play
>Isn't online

zzzzz


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

"play with me"

doesn't come online
scumbag


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2013)

But shyvana in teamfights was awesome. Dont hate.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 8, 2013)

Bioness said:


> They really should have given the Ultimate Skin to a more popular champion, Ezreal was an obvious choice last time. I mean Udyr has a fucking 4% game play rate.



He's not THAT unpopular lol. You're acting like this is Poppy.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Gold V has been achieved, thanks to Hady for the moral support.

From Gragas Sapphires to Nidalee's Emeralds.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

5th person i've carried to gold. 

sigh..

not sure if feeling regret.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 8, 2013)

in promo series
last pick auto locks teemo when we have no jungler. quality plat games


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 8, 2013)

Yo guys i have 2 recordings i'd like for any of you to see and give me a critic and such. I'll upload them if any are interested, they are #mlgvaynemechanics



Vae said:


> Gold V has been achieved, thanks to Hady for the moral support.
> 
> From Gragas Sapphires to Nidalee's Emeralds.



Gratz bro


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2013)

Darth should be making you guys pay him for this stuff.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Darth carried me ONE game out of nine.

ONE.


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

uh yeah but your probability of having a shit team mate went down by how much?
wad's climb to diamond is still a mystery to me
carried himself


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

ill get gold this summer once i start playing ranked


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll get plat this summer :3


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2013)

Wad sold his soul to the herb god, bob marley.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

αce said:


> *uh yeah but your probability of having a shit team mate went down by how much?*
> wad's climb to diamond is still a mystery to me
> carried himself



It actually went up since he had Bronze MMR at the start.

Kthxbai.

Also he plays like Lee and Zac support, steal CS in lane like so much.
It gets quite annoying. Carried the last game hard though, 20-2 Graves and Zac support doing work.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

4N said:


> Darth should be making you guys pay him for this stuff.


I know right.


Vae said:


> Darth carried me ONE game out of nine.
> 
> ONE.



i should neg you again for being a lying son of a bitch.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> It actually went up since he had Bronze MMR at the start.
> 
> Kthxbai.
> 
> ...



i can't begin to count how many double kills i've gotten him in lane and he cries about a handful of cs taken. 

lol this kid's like 12.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> i can't begin to count how many double kills i've gotten him in lane and he cries about a handful of cs taken.
> 
> lol this kid's like 12.



You mean the double kills YOU get, and yet you still take CS?

It's not even that you JUST take CS, you also ruin CS and say I suck at CS, how am I supposed to CS properly when you constantly do weird damage to the minons.

So full of shit.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 8, 2013)

>Be on a team with horrible decision making
>Huge ass wave bot
>Tower is going to go down if no one clears it
>I decide to save the tower
>Run to the tower to b safely
>Zed kills me instantly because team fed the fuck out of everyone
>Says I have bad decision making because I went to save the tower

Bronze


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

gogeta this is for you



this conversation continues to go on with adrian telling me how fiora can ult your adc, your team panics because shes invulnerable, she lands and kills your adc and then the fight is over


sorry adrian i had too





> It actually went up since he had Bronze MMR at the start.
> 
> Kthxbai.



that's even easier since you're facing bronzes...

so basically your team has 2 good players
they probably have 5 bad players

yeah not even close baby


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

αce said:


> gogeta this is for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We were facing Silver 2's I believe, since my MMR was around Gold 2 and his was around Bronze 1.


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

fiora>jax
cause fiora can jump your adc and kill him instantly
but jax can't
huehue


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Stack Hydra on Fiora.

Win game.

Still be bad at game.


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2013)

4N said:


> in other news, my losing streak with TF continues.
> 
> my decision making is still horrendous, ruining whatever good starts I may get whenever i play.
> 
> but im definitely becoming more comfortable with TF. my gut is telling me if i can become at least decent with this champ and have better judgement, the reward may be worth all this pain im going through right now.


I just unlocked him today. Got the tango skin (red is soooo sweet)
You playing him in rank or normals? 

The one game I've played so far was so lulzy, love his ultimate and the 3 card on the q or whatever. TF is a pimp.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Waiting for Hady to neg me for pointing out that he's a shitty support 

Gonna have to wait a while since he negged me for saying he was there for moral support.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 8, 2013)

In Gold up, do people see you pick AD 2 picks before them and still pick AD because they're so fucking dense that they can't concede and go to another role?


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2013)

WOW CONGRATS VAE FINALLY GOLD!!!!

sempai


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 8, 2013)

αce said:


> gogeta this is for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I honestly don't care,  like, it's fucking Adrian. I won't bother going into why Fiora will never even reach the ADC let alone kill him.



αce said:


> fiora>jax
> cause fiora can jump your adc and kill him instantly
> but jax can't
> huehue



Yep

Thanks for sharing this

this

uhh

wisdom? with me


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I just unlocked him today. Got the tango skin (red is soooo sweet)
> You playing him in rank or normals?
> 
> The one game I've played so far was so lulzy, love his ultimate and the 3 card on the q or whatever. TF is a pimp.



Just normals. I'll carry him to rank when I becoke decent with him.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Stack Hydra on Fiora.
> 
> Win game.
> 
> Still be bad at game.



Too bad Hydra only stacked in S2

saddays



Jiyeon said:


> In Gold up, do people see you pick AD 2 picks before them and still pick AD because they're so fucking dense that they can't concede and go to another role?



If the fp and lp are duo, yes.

They've usually been nice but like 1 or 2 duos have been fucking full of faggotry and a poison for the team


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Hydra didn't exist in Season 2.

It was only Tiamat back then.

TIAMAT TUESDAY.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh fuck yeah tiamat was only present but it did stack though

LIKE
50 PCT CORRECT


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2013)

I miss the old Tiamat. Me and my buds would do Tiamat Tuesdays with Twitch, Fiora, Gangplank, and Orianna.


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

nothing will ever beat black cleaver week


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh fuck yeah tiamat was only present but it did stack though
> 
> LIKE
> 50 PCT CORRECT


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

it was unique on shyvana iirc


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Adrian, you would become good friends with my IRL mate who introduced me to LoL in the beta stages and just started playing again.

He's convinced Fiora is a great champ.


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Varus is easily beaten.


[YOUTUBE]qvh7wF1VwVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Wait, where did he say Varus is easily beaten?

No he isn't


----------



## Maerala (Jun 8, 2013)

She's not bad. Like, people exaggerate pretty hard.

Fiora's goal shouldn't be to win her lane. She has a hard time doing that because of the tanky bruiser meta (assuming she's top) and she is, after all, a squishy melee ad carry. Just get to late game. Stack lifesteal. Lifesteal quints + Hydra + BotRK + BT = 50%+ lifesteal. Cleaver. Whatever defense item. If the rest of your team is decent, there's nothing to say Fiora isn't as viable as anybody else.


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2013)

Yo can someone explain to me what a Yordle is....

lulu is one right? 


YORDLE LAY HE WHO

bahhaha


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

if the game even goes late


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

vae nobody in this thread seriously thinks that you carried yourself to gold imo tbh.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

My stats say otherwise.


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

200 games silver 2
duo with hady, gold

yup hady is the gatekeeper to gold
only he decides who may or may not enter


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol, It's more like 200 games in Silver 2 on NA, transfer to EUW, start doing ranked and I sky rocketed.

Most games I was the one winning us fights, not Hady.
Sure, he did well in lane, but the support is supposed to carry in lane, I carried mid game and late game every game except the one where he went Riven top.

If he wasn't last pick and forced to support every game, I'd be more inclined to think he might have carried me.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

αce said:


> 200 games silver 2
> duo with hady, gold
> 
> yup hady is the gatekeeper to gold
> only he decides who may or may not enter



he had 274 games in Silver actually. Then after 10'ish games with me he got to Gold. 

I think we went like 9-1 or some absurd number though. Plus duo'ing with the lower mmr account i was using also placed him against easier opponents. 

So yeah all things considered it was an easy way out.


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

i was just kidding tbh
your adc is probably gold level anyways
but i like trolling you


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, It's more like 200 games in Silver 2 on NA, transfer to EUW, start doing ranked and I sky rocketed.
> 
> Most games I was the one winning us fights, not Hady.
> Sure, he did well in lane, but the support is supposed to carry in lane, *I carried mid game and late game every game except the one where he went Riven top*.
> ...



welp.

i can see i'm not appreciated here. 

have fun on the ladder by yourself vae. BACK TO NORTH AMERICA FOR ME!


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

murica best region


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

and woops i miscalculated, he played like 320 games in Silver before duo'ing with me lol. 

so yeah, 320 games in silver. 

keep pretending like you climbed by yourself then vae.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> My stats say otherwise.



IIRC on NA you had some games where you went 20-5 others 0-7

I mean you get the point

Stats don't say everything.



RemChu said:


> Yo can someone explain to me what a Yordle is....
> 
> lulu is one right?
> 
> ...



Teemo, Rumble, Trist

the midgets



Godaime Hokage said:


> She's not bad. Like, people exaggerate pretty hard.
> 
> Fiora's goal shouldn't be to win her lane. She has a hard time doing that because of the tanky bruiser meta (assuming she's top) and she is, after all, a squishy melee ad carry. Just get to late game. Stack lifesteal. Lifesteal quints + Hydra + BotRK + BT = 50%+ lifesteal. Cleaver. Whatever defense item. If the rest of your team is decent, there's nothing to say Fiora isn't as viable as anybody else.



Fiora's goal SHOULD be to win her lane because unlike those that have issue laning like Vayne and Kog Maw, BECAUSE THEY ARE ranged. (meaning they can at least somewhat farm)

ADC's are weakest early game, however bruisers are strongest early game (most, excluding Irelia, Jax) so putting Fiora vs. them is retarded in the first place.

Not only that, but unlike bot lane, top lane is VERY snowbally. Bot lane, successful CC combo, Exhaust and welp you got a kill after dying 3 times. I mean it doesn't simply go like that but you get the point.

Not only that, but Fiora doesn't have a point where she hits her strongest. Jax is very strong as soon as he hits LVL 6. Irelia is extremely strong when she hits lvl 9. Fiora doesn't have that.

She can be denied and butt-fucked to such extent it's not even remotely funny. And then, unlike other top laners, who have some sort of CC and can afford to build very tanky if losing, SHE WILL BE ABSOLUTELY USELESS

That's why she is trash.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

Cop #1 ADC NA cause best KDA STATS MEAN EVERYTHING.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> and woops i miscalculated, he played like 320 games in Silver before duo'ing with me lol.
> 
> so yeah, 320 games in silver.
> 
> keep pretending like you climbed by yourself then vae.



I climbed out of Silver 2 on EUW in a day, I was already on a 9 win streak before I duo'ed before you.

Fact is that I was going to hit gold this week, with or without your help.

The only reason duoing with you helped is because it helped secure my ADC position every game, and it got someone to make calls, even if 50% of them were stupid and I told you we shouldn't.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

none of my calls were stupid lol. 

wow fuck you.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

''Amumu is going to show up if we stay here''

''We can 2v3 them easy''

Enemy double kill.

Another example

''Dude don't dive Elise''

''I got this''

Dives Elise as support Lee and dies.

Do I need to point out that you went from 7-1 to 7-7 that game because of retarded calls?


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

lol we killed the mumu and took his doublebuffs and killed the janna as well the first time he ganked. 

the second time when i died to the gank (you didn't die btw) you told me to care cause he might be coming but he ran around my ward so w/e. 

and you never told me not to dive elise lol. After I dived you were like "bro y u do that" 

you're so full of shit ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). please uninstall so your acc falls back into silver so you can qq about never being able to get into gold again. 

hue


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol, I did die to Amumu, they just had to chase me down the lane because we were on their side.

You were in the process of diving her, you were fighting her and I said ''Dude stop, don't''

I knew you would go in because she was low, even though you were too.


There were way more bad calls as well though, but I'll admit you had some good ones too, like the baron and some initiates, drags and such.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

all my calls were good because there were no other calls at the time. 

instead of crying about my calls that may not sometimes end up the best make your own damn calls you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

fucking hypocrite. 

go kill yourself. 

/insertrandominsultherecausethisthreadisnevermoddedlol


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

I do make calls, from time to time.

Difference between us is that I don't like risky calls, while you simply call it being a pussy.

If being cautious equals a pussy, I guess I'm a major pussy.

When I play solo I constantly make calls to go in, dragon, baron and tower pushes.

And calling you to back the fuck off pretty much equals as calls, I do that like all the time in games we duo


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

can you just admit you had a much easier time because darth queued with you


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 8, 2013)

LoL

I see enemy team disappearing from mid

I tell my team "they are coming for me aren't they. GUESS ILL HAVE TO GO TO THEM"

So i sat at their red buff brush, saw Kat on low HP, killed her. Ez comes, Double kill. Their Renekton? Kite him to death.

It was bad cause i almost died to Renekton cause when i was kiting him i canceled like 2 of my AA's. But i got a Quadra after SO WORTH.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

I already admitted that him queueing with me helped...


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

WELL FUCK YOU TOO THEN


----------



## Sansa (Jun 8, 2013)

Varus is easily beaten.

Extract his game files, put them on a flash drive, then beat them with a stick.

Easily 

Beaten


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

The thing I was arguing was people saying he carried me.

Which is fucking horse shit, ofcourse duo queueing helped, but he didn't carry me.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 8, 2013)

Why is the gay guy in your avy making out with a skull?


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

clg documentary comes out in 10 minutes


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

WHERE IT AT.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2013)

lcs starts back on my bday next week


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> The thing I was arguing was people saying he carried me.
> 
> Which is fucking horse shit, ofcourse duo queueing helped, but he didn't carry me.



bookmarking this for a future neg cause you're so full of shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh noes, your negs hurt my feeling so much.

Hady why


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

technically you only got to gold because hady is the gatekeeper
be thankful


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

So Hady is like fabbyyy?

He sucks but is a gatekeeper? Roger that.


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2013)

αce said:


> can you just admit you had a much easier time because darth queued with you


there is no i in team yo


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

someone is mad
the gatekeeper doesn't approve


hady you should have thrown those games
see what you did?


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2013)

sempai tier list

infamy 
wad(dead???)
darth
vae


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2013)

sempai pls carry me to challenger imasu?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

WAD isn't dead, I play with him on EUW daily, he just doesn't post on NF.

Also, Darth tried to throw with his shitty split push Kayle top strat


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2013)

Tell him Remchu says HIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

site is down
ddos op


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

yeah i talk to wad on skype and sometimes he'll play on na
he quit nf



also the site works but part 1 says video is private
the rest work


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

nevermind here it is


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL JUNGLE KOBE OP


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

i know hotshot at the time still loved the game but if they had stvicious and voyboy in the clg line up then they would have been unstoppable in NA


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Stvicious clashed too hard with the ENTIRE team personality wise.

So I doubt it.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> WAD isn't dead, I play with him on EUW daily, he just doesn't post on NF.
> 
> Also, Darth tried to throw with his shitty split push Kayle top strat



lol how is that trying to throw.

i did exactly what i was supposed to do and we won the game as a result. 

i crushed their top laner, push to their inhib turret at 15 minutes, and constantly had 3 of them top while the rest of you pushed objectives.

it's like proxy singed but i actually kill bitches and it's kayle.

plus it synergized really well with the katarina pick.

lololol you're so full of shit your cred on this forum is trash go kill yourself imo.


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

rofl own3d owes 6 figures to clg
gg


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol Hady, why are you serious.

You take my troll comments so serious.

So mad bro 

Also, own3d owes Doublelift 20 grand, and that's JUST Doublelift.

Holy shit they sucked as a company.


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

making 20 grand in 2 months is ridiculous 
and that's just streaming too

imagine how much wingsofdeath, oddone and voyboy make now...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats Vae, you're finally Gold. Props to Darth too. Even though I played solo on NA to get to Plat, him duo queing with me won some games (also lost some actually).

The games were hard as shit. 

Watching CLG Documentary now.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

What I basically understood from watching this documentary is that CLGs problem lies within Doublelift and Chauster having way too big egos and backing each other in their stupid reasons for why the team loses.

It seems to me like they never got any shit initially, though of course Chauster got a ton of shit when he switched to Jungle.

I think the biggest issue with the team is Doublelift, his ego is pretty big even if he seems humble in interviews, like Chauster has pointed out, he makes flashy plays BECAUSE he gets in bad spots.

And I haven't seen him stop getting in bad spots, probably because I can imagine that when he gets called out he just calls them out back.


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

> What I basically understood from watching this documentary is that CLGs  problem lies within Doublelift and Chauster having way too big egos and  backing each other in their stupid reasons for why the team loses.


this doesn't really make sense 
yeah they back each other up because chauster and doublelift in korea and in late season 2 was the only lane that actually legitimately won and kept them in the game

of course they are going to back each other up when their solo lanes got shit on because from their perspective they did everything accordingly to plan. you act like that's not what's obviously going to happen.


the moment chauster moved to the jungle is the moment i always saw them argue with each other in scrims/on stream



> It seems to me like they never got any shit initially, though of course Chauster got a ton of shit when he switched to Jungle.


doublelift got the majority of the teams shit the moment he joined as confirmed by st. and chauster in their grilled interviews
voyboy and stvicious got the majority of it later on




> I think the biggest issue with the team is Doublelift, his ego is pretty  big even if he seems humble in interviews, like Chauster has pointed  out, he makes flashy plays BECAUSE he gets in bad spots.


biggest issue with the teams communication? or their gameplay?
because at the end of the day doublelift getting caught in bad spots isn't what loses them games and he has carried them more often than not

communication kills their teamplay
they lose game because of shitty decision making



> And I haven't seen him stop getting in bad spots, probably because I can  imagine that when he gets called out he just calls them out back.


actually compared to season 2, his lcs season was pretty damn tame
aphromoo, hotshot and chauster all got caught in bad positions more than doublelift did. especially aphromoo and chauster

altho if this was season 2 this wouldn't be an argument


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

lack of aphromoo in documentary made me sad
lack of jiji also made me sad

lack of stvicious made it less humorous







also locodoco wasn't even in the documentary *AT FUCKING ALL
*LOL SHOTS FIRED


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

like it didn't even do one of those "locodco joins the team" thing
lol its like they are trying to forget that ever happened


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jun 8, 2013)

Woot just got to gold, finally jesus took long enough.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

~Kyo~ said:


> Woot just got to gold, finally jesus took long enough.



Server, ingame name?


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2013)

~Kyo~ said:


> Woot just got to gold, finally jesus took long enough.



Congrats     .


----------



## Chausie (Jun 8, 2013)

unlike  Vae, i am more than happy to admit that Hady has been carrying me through some ranked matched.

I may actually get back to silver iv!


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

i'd happily get carried to anything and not give a darn about admitting it


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jun 8, 2013)

Vae you know me, This is Mike. I think I have you added on skype. My IGN is 1ShotKill. It used to be R?ven - but they took back names with special characters that are closely related to character names. So I was given the choice to change it to this. (Riot can suck my dick). I remember speaking with Darth in my profile asking him what server he plays on but I remember him saying most you guys play on EU? Am I right? Anyway I play on NA. Ive had a couple of bad games recently though, I am just glad I finally got in Gold Earlier Today.


----------



## αce (Jun 8, 2013)

NA the superior region


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jun 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> Congrats     .



Thanks, nice set btw. Speaking of Kat I just made a Wallpaper from a couple of fanarts I found laying around a bit ago, With Sona Kat and Ahri -



@Ace - Obviously lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought Saint would give some few words about CLG too but I guess not.

Lol at Locodoco not being in there at all. Even if they couldn't get the footage from IPL they coulda mention it in the documentary. OH WELL.

And fuck Own3d. Man, they screwed over CLG so badly; not only did they force them to stream, therefore cutting their practice, but they didn't get paid for it. 

Edit: Also NA > EUW.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 8, 2013)

Someone carry me to Plat XD


----------



## Sansa (Jun 8, 2013)

Kyo~

Your set 

Make me one pl0x.

Also, just carried a shitter fiddle who got butthurt about him dying level 1 while trying to invade their blue and build AD.
Along with the help of AD Taric, Varus, and Jax.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm so glad Aussie servers are confirmed. Playing with constant 250 + ping gets annoying sometimes.


----------



## OS (Jun 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Kyo~
> 
> Your set
> 
> ...



>wanting a Sakura set. 

Truly a shitter. Are you still Bronze 3 btw?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 8, 2013)

Sakura has been my waifu since I was like 10.
And yes, I keep getting shitters that troll pick like this Caitlyn I'm about to play with.

Trist banned teemo who he wanted so he got butthurt and picked Caitlyn.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

Wtf turns out I did have him on skype, no memory of you at all.

Also, just played my first game with Ahri, she's nice as fuck


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 8, 2013)

CLG Documentary TLR
CLG: We sacrificed so much, were gonna be numba 1, np
Shoutcaster: CLG falls short to "X" team
CLG: Fuck! We suck, we should kick someone and rebuild. Then we'll be numba 1 again NP
Shoutcaster: CLG gets eliminated by "X" team
CLG: FUCK!


----------



## OS (Jun 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wtf turns out I did have him on skype, no memory of you at all.
> 
> Also, just played my first game with Ahri, she's nice as fuck


Many men think she is nice


Jiyeon said:


> Sakura has been my waifu since I was like 10.
> And yes, I keep getting shitters that troll pick like this Caitlyn I'm about to play with.
> 
> Trist banned teemo who he wanted so he got butthurt and picked Caitlyn.



Sakura being people's waifu now is funny.


----------



## OS (Jun 8, 2013)

Serious talk though. I have been seeing a lot of nami recently. Thing is, if someone is skilled enough to land those Q's she is a scary support. Dat ult. And that laning phase heal harass.


how the fuck is Scarra challenger btw?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 8, 2013)

How is he challenger? He's easily one of the top 50 players on NA, of course he's challenger.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Sakura has been my waifu since I was like 10.
> And yes, I keep getting shitters that troll pick like this Caitlyn I'm about to play with.
> 
> *Trist banned teemo who he wanted* so he got butthurt and picked Caitlyn.



A very wise strategy.


----------



## Magic (Jun 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Sakura has been my waifu since I was like 10.
> And yes, I keep getting shitters that troll pick like this Caitlyn I'm about to play with.
> 
> Trist banned teemo who he wanted so he got butthurt and picked Caitlyn.



Sakura is terribad


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

So of course, Caitlyn is God fucking awful, Xin is just as bad.
I die 7 times soaking up damage for Tristana to do what she wants from the back and Diana was fucking shit.
She blames me for Vi camping mid when she bought 0 wards, if the jungler knows there are no wards of fucking course you're going to get camped.

@Original Sin
Bronze 3 is the new Bronze 5.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So of course, Caitlyn is God fucking awful, Xin is just as bad.
> I die 7 times soaking up damage for Tristana to do what she wants from the back and Diana was fucking shit.
> She blames me for Vi camping mid when she bought 0 wards, if the jungler knows there are no wards of fucking course you're going to get camped.
> 
> ...



Why is Xin Zhao supporting @_@


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Why is Xin Zhao supporting @_@



Because Bronze.

Fucking dense muppets.

And of course, Xin doesn't even ward bot and builds glass cannon.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

Honestly, you want to leave Bronze but you pick the shittiest characters to carry with.

Stick to champs that can carry games alone, Nasus sure as hell isn't one of them.

EDIT: At the rate you're going now, you'll never be able to leave Bronze.
You can't seem to carry any games on your own from every time I look at your match history, you're still bronze skill level wise.

Your CS is always really bad too, something you should think about improving.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Honestly, you want to leave Bronze but you pick the shittiest characters to carry with.
> 
> Stick to champs that can carry games alone, Nasus sure as hell isn't one of them.
> 
> ...



We had no tanks, so I picked Nasus.
I didn't expect mid and bot to get shit on so badly.

Also, my entire match history is 90% games from today, which has been horrible.

I carry on Xin, but not kill everything type carry.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

I look up your match history very often, there's rarely any impressive games, and considering you're in Bronze that's really sad.

Honestly, if you just stopped blaming others and focused on improving yourself instead you could probably get silver, but not with the attitude you have now.
You seem to focus way too much on your shitty teammates when in reality, you're just as bad yourself.

Look at what you can do better and ignore if your teammates are feeding, even if you lose you can still improve from it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 9, 2013)

This is a team game and i am a noob so be gentle, but how exactly is one person suppose to carry?

Or when you guys say pick a character that can carry you mean as long as your team is not god awful? As i have been a fed jax quite a few times and even though a fed jax is a scary thing i can't do much if my team sucks and i get focused to death before i can do anything major.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

When I say a champ who can carry, I don't really mean that the champ can 1v5.

I mean it's a high damage champ like an assassin, take Kha'Zix for example.

Picking him you can carry even stupid teammates by coming to their lane and getting free kills, then you force objectives and you win.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 9, 2013)

^Ok makes sense and i agree. 

Also where can i watch all the tournament matches at? I was to lazy to find out and watch them while it was on-going.

Oh and noob question, but how important would you guys rate smart casting? As i only use it on a select few characters(mostly mages) but some of my friends use nothing but smart cast for pretty much everyone and every skill.


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2013)

> Honestly, if you just stopped blaming others and focused on improving  yourself instead you could probably get silver, but not with the  attitude you have now.
> You seem to focus way too much on your shitty teammates when in reality, you're just as bad yourself.



the irony
is too much


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

αce said:


> the irony
> is too much



I don't blame my teammates for my losses, I blame myself for being stupid enough to not carry them by forcing objectives.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^Ok makes sense and i agree.
> 
> Also where can i watch all the tournament matches at? I was to lazy to find out and watch them while it was on-going.
> 
> Oh and noob question, but how important would you guys rate smart casting? As i only use it on a select few characters but some of my friends use nothing but smart cast.





If you mean the LCS, just swap to EU up in the corner like you do on the LoL site if you want the EU LCS.

Go to matches, pick match and there are vods.


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2013)

na lcs is shit
eu lcs even more shit

watch ogn


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 9, 2013)

I always blame my team-mates, as i am perfect so it was not my fault. ck


----------



## Shozan (Jun 9, 2013)

just transferred to SAN. Feels soooo good playing w/o lag <3


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 9, 2013)

If you wanna carry your self out of Bronze tier through jungling, pick a early snowball carry jungler for sure. I recommend Lee Sin, Shaco and Master Yi. The key through Bronze tier solo que is morale. If you can destroy the other teams morale early enough and get them fighting each other, you don't even have to worry about objectives cause they will just kill themselves. It's like poker. Play the players, not the cards.

If your snowballed hard enough, the game usually doesn't get past 20. But if it does, I favor Lee Sin and Master Yi for that reason. Lee Sin can transition well into the tank/initiate roll while still being able to carry. Master is pretty troll. Split push all day for free objectives, 1v1 anyone or run away when the fight doesn't favor you, then come back to split push. I'm not really a Shaco expert, but I'd imagine he'd fit into the same roll as Master Yi.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

αce said:


> na lcs is shit
> eu lcs even more shit
> 
> watch ogn



Gotta pay for those vods though.


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2013)

watch it live
next game is the 15th

blaze vs ozone
blaze op


----------



## Shozan (Jun 9, 2013)

Xin voice is the same as goku and he's fucking broken in ARAM.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> I look up your match history very often, there's rarely any impressive games, and considering you're in Bronze that's really sad.
> 
> Honestly, if you just stopped blaming others and focused on improving yourself instead you could probably get silver, but not with the attitude you have now.
> You seem to focus way too much on your shitty teammates when in reality, you're just as bad yourself.
> ...


I stopped blaming as much as I did before, but I'm not going to keep quiet if someone keeps doing stupid things that feed their lanes.



StrawHatCrew said:


> If you wanna carry your self out of Bronze tier through jungling, pick a early snowball carry jungler for sure. I recommend Lee Sin, Shaco and Master Yi. The key through Bronze tier solo que is morale. If you can destroy the other teams morale early enough and get them fighting each other, you don't even have to worry about objectives cause they will just kill themselves. It's like poker. Play the players, not the cards.
> 
> If your snowballed hard enough, the game usually doesn't get past 20. But if it does, I favor Lee Sin and Master Yi for that reason. Lee Sin can transition well into the tank/initiate roll while still being able to carry. Master is pretty troll. Split push all day for free objectives, 1v1 anyone or run away when the fight doesn't favor you, then come back to split push. I'm not really a Shaco expert, but I'd imagine he'd fit into the same roll as Master Yi.


I'm decent enough on Shaco for Bronze, I just don't touch him because Bronze doesn't know how to play with him.

I can go in for a gank while stealthed, and they're going to be 50 miles away where they can't follow up.

When you constantly lose games because your team is verbally abusing each other or just being bad, it's pretty depressing and makes your own play bad imo.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 9, 2013)

αce said:


> watch it live
> next game is the 15th
> 
> blaze vs ozone
> blaze op



What time are the games usually played (I'm EST, tho I can make adjustments if you tell me your timezone)?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

αce said:


> watch it live
> next game is the 15th
> 
> blaze vs ozone
> blaze op



He asked for VoDs though, so I gave him the VoDs avaliable.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 9, 2013)

Champs that can carry from Bronze - Silver:

Thresh, Blitzcrank, Leona for support. Fuck Janna, Lulu, and shit. Your adc probably don't know how to position anyways so you can't peel for them even if you tried. Anything with an initiation, tankiness, and full on aggressiveness in laning phase (as long you know how to play smart. I've told 4n, there is aggressiveness, and there's stupidity).. Hopefully your adc know how to go in.... I highly recommend never to support though. People in this elo don't know how to support. So if you're a really, really good support, you'll win bot lane. As long the guy you're paired up know some basic adc mechanics. (WARDS ARE ALWAYS IMPORTANT. ALWAYS. If you're the support, you're going to be the only one warding. So get used to buying 5 wards + using sightstone)

For top lane - Jayce, Renekton, Darius (Meh), Wukong (Meh), Jax. Anyone that is a lane fucking bully. People in top lane, when they die first blood they ALWAYS want to keep fighting. And this generates more kills for you. If you get camped, ITS A GOOD THING. Let the jungler waste his time on you, AS LONG YOU DON'T DIE AND FARM CAREFULLY. But this has to rely on the rest of the team to do well though (Yell at your teammates to do dragon, get objectives. That's what I do if I get camped top) -_- If you're really strong though, you can roam to mid and help them out - or help out the jungler if he's planning to counterjungle.

Jungling, someone mention carry junglers. Yeah. Pretty much. Lee Sin, Xin Zhao, J4, Eve are all good examples. But if you have to be a tanky jungler, I'd opt for Maokai, Amumu, Sejuani. These guys can carry just as good. They can initiate pretty damn well and turn the game around because of their initiation. 

For Mid - I don't know the meta for mid right now actually. Same goes for ADC. Although Blue Ezreal is fucking popular so I would ride that wave.

If I remember anything about Bronze, um. It wasn't that hard. For Silver, had to duo que.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

This is so depressing.

In the last 3 games, either mid, or top have gotten repeated kills then they take the tower, then they take the other tower, then it's a 4 man pile up bot.

I can't fucking do anything because none of my other lanes are holding out long enough.

I'm going back to my old junglers.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 9, 2013)

Man....Watching Pros play games(Any Game) makes me feel bad. 

As it shows how much i suck lol. At least im better then my friends.


----------



## kluang (Jun 9, 2013)

you and me man. I'm confident in playing pvp with vayne, ash and fiora. now trying to play riven


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Champs that can carry from Bronze - Silver:
> 
> Thresh, Blitzcrank, Leona for support. Fuck Janna, Lulu, and shit. Your adc probably don't know how to position anyways so you can't peel for them even if you tried. Anything with an initiation, tankiness, and full on aggressiveness in laning phase (as long you know how to play smart. I've told 4n, there is aggressiveness, and there's stupidity).. Hopefully your adc know how to go in.... I highly recommend never to support though. People in this elo don't know how to support. So if you're a really, really good support, you'll win bot lane. As long the guy you're paired up know some basic adc mechanics. (WARDS ARE ALWAYS IMPORTANT. ALWAYS. If you're the support, you're going to be the only one warding. So get used to buying 5 wards + using sightstone)
> 
> ...



I think mid still houses the assassin champs like Kha Zix. Or ones with insane burst like Ori. 

ADC - Blue build Ez, Draven, Graves and Caitlyn. Anyone with early game dominance usually follows through till late.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

I carried myself out of Silver by doing nothing but split pushing

Seriously, in Bronze, you'll just need to win your lane and the enemy will rage hard at their laner that they'll just lose concentration and focus.
Honestly, anything will work but Assasins, as proven by WAD, are best up until plat when people realize how to deal with them. 

Nasus is a horrible pick in bronze. Just horrible.


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2013)

I get no credit even from gogeta yo. 

only chausie truly loves me.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

Dude i got from Silver 5 - Silver 1 by doing that, you carried me to Gold and a few matches in Gold 5 too - point being is that we won games because of my split pushing, not because PLAYSPLAYSPLAYS


----------



## Maerala (Jun 9, 2013)

Orianna carried me to Silver II.

Now Evelynn will take me to Gold. 

Too many of ya'll pulling ahead. I refuse to be left behind.

/sakura


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 9, 2013)

Honestly all I want to do is hit Plat and my ranking goal will be achieved. *S3 rewards incentive*

From Bronze to Silver I played Graves. From Silver to Gold I played Xin Zhao. Now I'm just supporting.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 9, 2013)

Were there any rewards for reaching Platinum+ last season?

I know Gold players got Victorious Janna and some other stuff, but that's about it.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't worry jiyeon. I'll carry you out of bronze soon enough.

I'll be playing ranked next month after I graduate most likely. For now I'll be taking it cool and improve I. normals.

And I think my rustiness is gone for the most part now. My judgement feels like its where it was before(still bad but not horrendous) my mechanics are m9re around where they were as well.

Took me 40 games to get there. Within 3 weeks. I gotta beable to make more of games count, both win or lose.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 9, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Were there any rewards for reaching Platinum+ last season?
> 
> I know Gold players got Victorious Janna and some other stuff, but that's about it.



I think it had something to do with forums for the extra awards. I'm not too sure myself but now that there is a challenger tier, I feel like Plat is the minimum League you have to achieve to get the 'Victorious' skin.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

4N said:


> *Don't worry jiyeon. I'll carry you out of bronze soon enough.*
> 
> I'll be playing ranked next month after I graduate most likely. For now I'll be taking it cool and improve I. normals.
> 
> ...



   

Gold and above got a skin in Season 2, Plat got Plat borders and icon, same with Diamond.

Plat and Diamond also got this badge on the forum.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2013)

you laugh vae

but when i solo my way to gold, we'll see who is laughing then.

i dont need some gatekeeper who lives in gotdamn lebanon to determine whether or not i go to gold on his terms.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2013)

no defense masteries and going top lane diana.

YOLO.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

Weren't you like Bronze 4N at your peak before you left


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

Foreign, you've got a lot of balls talking shit to me when you're terrible as fuck at this game and I literally had to tell you what to do and not to do in every game we played


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2013)

turns out i went diana support cuz some singed wanted top apparently

failed pretty hard too, that singed. i went 7/8/14. 0_0


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Weren't you like Bronze 4N at your peak before you left



 yep.  gonna reach gold, believe it.



Vae said:


> Foreign, you've got a lot of balls talking shit to me when you're terrible as fuck at this game and I literally had to tell you what to do and not to do in every game we played



no one is talking shit to you. i simply stated that im going to reach gold without darth's help. if you took that offensively, then i'm sorry. perhaps you should probably begin being a bit more humble. maybe then your ego wouldn't take a bruising from such a statement. 

i dont know why darth wastes his time with you and then bitch about it afterwards. smh.


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2013)

4N said:


> you laugh vae
> 
> but when i solo my way to gold, we'll see who is laughing then.
> 
> i dont need some gatekeeper who lives in gotdamn lebanon to determine whether or not i go to gold on his terms.





4N said:


> i dont know why darth wastes his time with you and then bitch about it afterwards. smh.



fuck if i know. 

oh well. what's done is done...


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

Because when Darth bitches on the forums he's full of shit.

He's completely different in game on skype.

On another note.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2013)

i hope darth doesn't take offense to what i said too.

not saying you are one of them mate but there are some people in this thread who likes to make themselves feel more important than they actually are.


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2013)

4N said:


> i hope darth doesn't take offense to what i said too.
> 
> not saying you are one of them mate but there are some people in this thread who likes to make themselves feel more important than they actually are.



nah you raise a good point, i should know what i'm getting into. a point of immaturity on my part. 

Well played Kyle. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

I know right, people acting important.

I'm obviously the most important, fuck everyone else


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2013)

jiyeon/4n btw if we duo, since you guys are bronze and im silver IV, this should be easy - im just gonna play adc


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2013)

I dunno. I dont mind duoing but only if you are prepared for some srs grinding. Im gonna play ranked after I graduate in july as I alrdy have trouble playing games right now anyway.


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2013)

im planning to get out of silver IV in like 5 games


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

So what you guys are saying is, don't play jungle but play champions like Akali til I'm out of Bronze?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 9, 2013)

i have no idea why you guys are telling this person this. if you want to get out of bronze, become a silver level player. it's really as simple as that :|.


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2013)

nobody said you couldn't jungle. 

only thing you need to do to get out of bronze is outplay your opponents. regardless what champion or position you are. if you kill them and survive to increase the gap you win. 

if you can't outplay your opponents then you belong in bronze. simple as that. 

tldr; just play your best champions and don't play 80 champs in 300 games. stick to like 4-5 champions and never go outside that ring.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm basically ignored now in this thread. 

I even give credit to Darth and he doesn't acknowledge me.

Anyways I said what I did to get out of Bronze. I don't feel like repeating it. Also I'll duo que with you guys if you hit me up in LoL. I'm most likely sticking with normals otherwise.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2013)

terry come online and play normals with me.


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm basically ignored now in this thread.
> 
> I even give credit to Darth and he doesn't acknowledge me.
> 
> Anyways I said what I did to get out of Bronze. I don't feel like repeating it. Also I'll duo que with you guys if you hit me up in LoL. I'm most likely sticking with normals otherwise.



lol that's credit I don't deserve though. You carried just as hard as I did. If not harder. JAYCEEEEUUUUU PENTAKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL

And fuck Terry, the games I play with you are like the hardest goddamn games I ever play. Solo queue on WAD's account was easier wtf.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Is maxing E on MF first smart in anyway?


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2013)

no take one point in e
sometimes i don't even take e

you either max w or q
usually i just max w because yolo


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol that's credit I don't deserve though. You carried just as hard as I did. If not harder. JAYCEEEEUUUUU PENTAKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL
> 
> And fuck Terry, the games I play with you are like the hardest goddamn games I ever play. Solo queue on WAD's account was easier wtf.



I don't know. They were plats cause of my mmr.... Not all games were hard. Derp. Only one that I thought was truly terror was that Jayce penta kill game because it was all throws. It wasn't even about the skill, it was who can throw harder.

Is EUW harder or NA harder for solo que.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah, thought so.
Just had an MF who maxed E first "because of the slow".

I'm done with this account, I'm going to level up my level 10 and get like 500 wins in norms before I do ranked again.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Yeah, thought so.
> Just had an MF who maxed E first "because of the slow".
> 
> I'm done with this account, I'm going to level up my level 10 and get like 500 wins in norms before I do ranked again.



I had an MF that maxed E first but it worked out because we were able to chain our cc together. (I can't remember who I was though. Either Leona, Nunu, or Thresh).

That thing can hurt + slow a lot when maxed. I usually give people the benefit of the doubt before I start judging them. I've had jungle Kennen, jungle Gragas, top lane Lulu, Mid lane Janna, mid lane Poppy and all of these random ass stuff worked. Because they knew what they were doing.

If they go 0/9 and shit then yeah. They don't know what they're doing.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

She was like, 0/6 against Vayne and continued maxing E.


----------



## OS (Jun 9, 2013)

Speaking of letting people do what they want, I had a teemo today. Thankfully he didn't suck against Garen and carried the game. I was supp nunu.


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't know. They were plats cause of my mmr.... Not all games were hard. Derp. Only one that I thought was truly terror was that Jayce penta kill game because it was all throws. It wasn't even about the skill, it was who can throw harder.


the game before that was also pretty challenging. It was lucky that I was feeling confident and was playing well, and my execution and mechanics were sharp that day too otherwise we would have lost that game.

although either way that game shook my nerves so that when we got into the next game we suddenly found ourselves in fucking throw city nebraska. 


Demonic Shaman said:


> Is EUW harder or NA harder for solo que.


from what i've seen of the bronze/silver ladders EuW is extremely easy. Been winning 85%+ of the games I've been playing and I've even had 10+ win streaks. AND I haven't taken a single game seriously yet. Like honestly I've been doing the most retarded shit and I still roflstomp. And I've covered a pretty large range as I climbed from Bronze V to Silver III on that acc in less than a week.

Once I climb into Gold I'll let you know if there's a difference in the ladders.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

inb4 ban on that acc


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2013)

lol i've never gotten banned on league and i'm not going to start now.


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2013)

lol darth you scumbag


i don't wanna play alone you know how I hate soloq and it's inhabitants

I need someone with me on skype who I can rage to and who says 'let's play another' after the game



so don't rise too big without me or else I'll be 4ever lastpicku


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2013)

ive never gotten banned too
=


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> lol darth you scumbag
> 
> 
> i don't wanna play alone you know how I hate soloq and it's inhabitants
> ...


Lol then be online on skype more often. 


αce said:


> ive never gotten banned too
> =


 for good guys


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2013)

BUT I HAVE LIKE A LIFE AND STUFF


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2013)

WAIT 


WHAT


EDWARD ACTUALLY JOINED CURSE?






AHAHAHAHA WHAT THE FUCK


THIS IS GLORIOUS


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2013)

You want to climb or not?


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2013)

yes, I'm on skype now


----------



## Bioness (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone know the approximate time span you can request to have your RP returned  if you buy a skin/champion and later it goes on sale?

I was in one of my impulse buy moves and after realizing the TPA skins were no longer available I was like fuck it and bought a bunch of shit.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

2 weeks IIRC


----------



## Bioness (Jun 9, 2013)

Excellent


----------



## OS (Jun 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> WAIT
> 
> 
> WHAT
> ...


It's weird. While they got the support they needed, Cop is not a match. CRS Aphro or fabbbyyy make it happen


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2013)

jiyeon dont be a pussy

grind like hell. 

take a break from ranked and just play normals. try to be critical of all the plays you make. 

don't play to win; play to improve. and with time you should win more than you'll lose. 

its hard to keep a mindset like that and even i haven't seen more wins than losses but i believe that if i keep trying, i can make it. you should too.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> WAIT
> 
> 
> WHAT
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inxuXtWsbCE[/YOUTUBE]
soon


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

Even if you get a new acc to level 30 and play 500 games in normals you might still end up in bronze since you don't seem to look at your mistakes that much.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> you might still end up in bronze since you don't seem to look at your mistakes that much.



pretty much this.

just try to focus on yourself as much as you can because in the end, you are the only constant in every single game you play.


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2013)

Now if only Vae followed his own advice.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inxuXtWsbCE[/YOUTUBE]
> soon



Edward gonna turn cop into a man.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Checked my lolking.

Lost 100 elo because of throws, team being too busy verbally abusing each other to actually play the game, me playing like a scrub because I'm so mad, and bad decisions.


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2013)

bronze sounds like hell


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Checked my lolking.
> 
> Lost 100 elo because of throws, team being too busy verbally abusing each other to actually play the game, me playing like a scrub because I'm so mad, and bad decisions.



then take a break and chill.

i dropped from bronze 1 to bronze 3 in one night because i played on tilt just like you.

play normals for now, improve and go back at it again.

in other news, diana's champion design is fckign superb.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

It is.

I mean, my entire team could win lane hard, but then they do this thing where they let the game go stagnant and stop pressuring lanes and just want to keep fighting and the other team eventually claws themselves back into it.

Either that or I'm so desperate to finish the game quickly because I know the tendency of Bronze players to throw, I end up going too hard to make a power play and put my team at a disadvantage.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2013)

Zhonya, Rabadon, Abyssal, Sorc Boots, Amp tome (was gonna build it into a void staff), and Nashor's Tooth.

THat was my build last game and I wrecked. Does it normally work for Diana mid tho?


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2013)

> i dropped from bronze 1 to bronze 3 in one night



wtf
is that even humanly possible


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2013)

no kyle that build is outdated. with the recent changes to diana's kit you're better off rushing gunblade/rageblade/malady/beserkers greaves as it complements her current kit way more.

final item can settle for a trinity force or something.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2013)

αce said:


> wtf
> is that even humanly possible



haha, yeah -_-'

you know me, back in the day with all the rage. get so angry that my judgement becomes clouded.

doesn't happen anymore though.  if i get too mad, i'll just take a break.



Darth said:


> no kyle that build is outdated. with the recent changes to diana's kit you're better off rushing gunblade/rageblade/malady/beserkers greaves as it complements her current kit way more.
> 
> final item can settle for a trinity force or something.



why gunblade and rage blade and malady?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

because

she auto attacks = attack damage

abilities scale with AP = normal to build AP

her passive scales with attack speed - that's where the AS kicks in

like wtf dude are you that unfamiliar with the current meta


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2013)

gunblade is a great item. awesome raw stats, boss survivability, tons of damage, and an active that deals burst magic damage.

rageblade for the stats and unique passive. as long as you're dealing damage you'll never die. 

malady for the MR shred and the atk spd/AP. It just fully complements your build.

I'd say you could go for a Nashor's if you wanted too but ever since they removed the mana regen and nerfed the ap it's not as good.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

Darth they still use Nashors mang, some even rush it :/


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2013)

lol

**


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 9, 2013)

darth with those korean builds


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> darth with those korean builds



they been spamming it in china too. 

funny thing is we all know the first person who came up with this build was fabbyyy. it's like the new "blue ezreal"

fucking fabbyyy making new trends.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

As if fucking blue Ezreal wasn't enough god fucking damn it

Then the Korean Kennen came in and whoop

Fucking hell dude. If we know, reddit must have blown up :/


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

On the road to recovery.

Forgot how good Ezreal was because I stepped away from AD carry for so long.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

Jiyeon how do you always have these realizations whenever you do well with a champ you haven't played in 3 days


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Ez was always good, but I haven't played AD Carry a lot in a while so I forgot how good he was.

And lol, I haven't touched Ezreal in weeks.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 9, 2013)

ace

get on skype


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> gunblade is a great item. awesome raw stats, boss survivability, tons of damage, and an active that deals burst magic damage.
> 
> rageblade for the stats and unique passive. as long as you're dealing damage you'll never die.
> 
> ...



i'll try it out.

would diana's passive proc the gunblade's spell vamp?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Ez was always good, but I haven't played AD Carry a lot in a while so I forgot how good he was.
> 
> And lol, I haven't touched Ezreal in weeks.



Not the point

>Play Eve
Oh she is going to carry me through bronze
>Play J4 
Oh you can learn Lee Sin from Insec or J4 me which one do you choose haha i am so funny



4N said:


> i'll try it out.
> 
> would diana's passive proc the gunblade's spell vamp?



Yes but it's AOE so the spellvamp is cut


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 9, 2013)

I just played with the worst team I've played with my entire life. 

I got stuck with my worst role (adc) even though I asked not to have it. My support Rammus who brought ghost and flash (and by support I mean person who stands there stealing my exp) never taunted their ADC, not even in all in 2v2's. He would buy a single ward and ward the bush he was standing in.

Our jungle Xin Zhao's idea of ganking was stepping on Cailyn traps in obvious places, still running after her, charging into the tower, getting stunned by Taric and running for his life. When he wasn't doing that he was busy running head first into areas of the map where I pinged that there were multiple enemies there.

Our mid (Kat) and top (Tryndamere) got dumpster trucked on and would never stop going into 1v2's and 1v3's expecting to get kills or something. Guess how that turned out.

In team fights my entire team would run after their Caitlyn (through fucking Nunu ults), leaving me, a sorry Twitch, to deal with a fed Riven and Taric. This is the first time ever I'm happy that I lost a game. None of my sorry team deserved elo. Also now I understand why slippery Ezreal is so damn popular.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Not the point
> 
> >Play Eve
> Oh she is going to carry me through bronze
> ...



Eve carried me through half of Bronze though.

I played her from V to III, then I played Xin, then I stopped getting jungle as often.

My J4>


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 9, 2013)

I always feel like with J4 you have to put in twice as much effort to get the same things that Xin gives you. I'm probably missing something though.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> I just played with the worst team I've played with my entire life.
> 
> I got stuck with my worst role (adc) even though I asked not to have it. My support Rammus who brought ghost and flash (and by support I mean person who stands there stealing my exp) never taunted their ADC, not even in all in 2v2's. *He would buy a single ward and ward the bush he was standing in.*
> 
> ...





What league is that?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh my god

Didi where are you

tell me your trick on blocking Vae

the gifs are too much


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm silver 4. However I just checked his lolking and he was Bronze 3. I have no fucking clue how I was matched with him since his lolking score is 300 below mine.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh my god
> 
> Didi where are you
> 
> ...






MrChubz said:


> I'm silver 4. However I just checked his lolking and he was Bronze 3. I have no fucking clue how I was matched with him since his lolking score is 300 below mine.


Told you niggs that Bronze 3 is the new Bronze 5.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you Jiyeon

You are a blessing to us all


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm gonna need someone to play ranked on my account until the 27th.

I have exams and we wont be able to play.

Any takers?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

I sign up

pay up first


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I sign up
> 
> pay up first




I gots no moniez


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

What the fuck that Diana build Hady.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

I'll go hang myself now


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Tbh, I'd fuck Little Jenny from Siren.

Despite her voice.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

Mad that I ruined your troll?

I've messed with Kyle enough to not let him suffer, I like him.

I don't like you however.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 9, 2013)

You didn't ruin shit, at least not intentionally

You are just too fucking stupid to have seen it, just like at a previous event.

Meh, got enough of this thread for the day.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

Why are you so mad though?

Probably mad I didn't respond to you within 6 minutes of not seeing your skype post.

You act like such a god damn child, why did I even agree to help you to begin with, I fucking hate you and you hate me, as proven multiple times.

Go cut your own throat or something.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Who's the best AD Carry right now?

Draven right?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)

LOL ADRIAN SNORTS WHEN HE LAUGHS A LOT.

JUST HEARD IT ON SKYPE, GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 9, 2013)

wat do you mean by best?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 9, 2013)

vae 3 months late


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Like, strongest.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 9, 2013)

3rd ranked today and someone chose Sivir. I don't have a good feeling about this one either.


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2013)

> Why are you so mad though?
> 
> Probably mad I didn't respond to you within 6 minutes of not seeing your skype post.
> 
> You act like such a god damn child, why did I even agree to help you to  begin with, I fucking hate you and you hate me, as proven multiple  times.


lol




> LOL ADRIAN SNORTS WHEN HE LAUGHS A LOT.
> 
> JUST HEARD IT ON SKYPE, GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.


its kind of cute
/gay


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 9, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> 3rd ranked today and someone chose Sivir. I don't have a good feeling about this one either.



Split push power!


----------



## Maerala (Jun 9, 2013)

you gais

stahp


----------



## Infamy (Jun 9, 2013)

αce said:


> bronze sounds like hell



Plat is the real hell because that's where everyone gets elo boosted to.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Infamy, ELO boost my account to Bronze I and I'll make my way up from there


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Garen is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Pick Elise into him and make him cry.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 9, 2013)

We actually won. Why anyone goes top with a champ other then Yorick is beyond my understanding.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Who's the best AD Carry right now?
> 
> Draven right?



Draven is just good at bullying people in lane. Strong in lane but if he gets behind, he's weak. Blue build Ez is pretty strong. I don't think there is the "best AD Carry". Same goes for best top laner/jungler/mid/support. 

Also what the fuck is going on in this thread?

Yorick has no kill potential, he's easy to deal with, and he can get ganked easily.

20k IP.... -_-


----------



## Sansa (Jun 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Draven is just good at bullying people in lane. Strong in lane but if he gets behind, he's weak. Blue build Ez is pretty strong. I don't think there is the "best AD Carry". Same goes for best top laner/jungler/mid/support.
> 
> Also what the fuck is going on in this thread?
> 
> ...



If you aren't complete trash this is true.

I once played as Vi jungle and we had a Jayce that got shit all over by Yorick.


----------



## Shingy (Jun 9, 2013)

What are Infamy's and WAD's IGN's?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If you aren't complete trash this is true.
> 
> I once played as Vi jungle and we had a Jayce that got shit all over by Yorick.



Yorick is a counter to Jayce but if Jayce knows how to farm, he can win. JUST FARM AGAINST YORICK. Don't ever try to fight him unless you're way ahead in lane. 

He has no kill potential, he'll harass the hell out of you though but he won't kill you. If you know the range of his slow though, dodge it. And farm under turret if you have to. I rather be zoned than be killed.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yorick is a counter to Jayce but if Jayce knows how to farm, he can win. JUST FARM AGAINST YORICK. Don't ever try to fight him unless you're way ahead in lane.
> 
> He has no kill potential, he'll harass the hell out of you though but he won't kill you. If you know the range of his slow though, dodge it. And farm under turret if you have to. I rather be zoned than be killed.



The beauty is that in my elo no one knows this. For whatever reason people just sit there and take free harass until it's too late.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yorick is a counter to Jayce but if Jayce knows how to farm, he can win. JUST FARM AGAINST YORICK. Don't ever try to fight him unless you're way ahead in lane.
> 
> He has no kill potential, he'll harass the hell out of you though but he won't kill you. If you know the range of his slow though, dodge it. And farm under turret if you have to. I rather be zoned than be killed.





MrChubz said:


> The beauty is that in my elo no one knows this. For whatever reason people just sit there and take free harass until it's too late.



I've seen Jayce vs Yorick lanes a lot, all the Jayce does is farm then poke occasionally with E->Q, but this Jayce just kept going balls deep against Yorick and dying.


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

The Brazil LCS is actually quite entertaining.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2013)

Who do they pick when Teemo is banned?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

They have an LCS?

I bet it's Teemos, Master Yis, Katarinas, and Mordekaisers all day.


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

Actually the winning team had a Malph top, nunu jungle, Lissandra mid, cait adc, and sona support.



Lissandra too good in teamfights. They basically had her ult, then nunu flashed in the middle to ult, then a sona ult, and maplh ult, then cait killing em. It was great.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _This Kayle was 0/9 in less than 20 minutes_ 









How do you carry? Hecarim and Kayle both decide top lane is useless so they planned to get me and Ezreal fed. I snowball super hard by putting pressure onto mid and roaming to bottom for kills. While I was maybe 3-0, I go top lane (with the jungler) and try to help out Kayle after I got my turret. I kill Zed, which got shut down gold. And I snowball harder. 

So normally ... yeah it may sound simple but not many people do it. If someone is going to be useless and will not bounce back no matter what,  snowball someone else. And if you're doing badly, tell your jungler to help someone else. There's no point in having your jungler trying to help you when you're 0-5 which puts him at risk at feeding too.

This will help in the long run. No one bitched at Kayle either ... despite him dying so much.. he would just die everytime he walked into lane x.x I'm just glad there was no one yelling at him. 

Edit: Oh I was playing Mid Jayce. Forgot to mention that. Kayle was supposed to be mid but he switched because he thinks he'll win against Zed. And I didn't want to play against Zed. Everyone was plat but my friend, the sona. 32 points is pretty nice. I'm just going to milk this Jayce thing before he gets nerfed.

Gogeta I remember previously you uploaded a replay (I was on my phone). Repost that again cause I don't want to go look for it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL WHAT THE FUCK.

I had that Zed on my friends list on NA when I played there.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> LOL WHAT THE FUCK.
> 
> I had that Zed on my friends list on NA when I played there.



Rofl. He got fed off of Kayle but he should've known me + Hecarim were going to go shut him down after I got fed. Then, in teamfights, he's useless cause of Kayle's ult


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

He was never the best player but he was nice.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> He was never the best player but he was nice.



He didn't talk at all in the game. Only Kass talked from the enemy side (Basically bitching about his teammates). Zed got FB at 2 minutes and I'm thinking what the fuck lol. 

So yeah apparently small world. I think Zed would've carried if he actually roamed instead of staying at top lane trying to kill Kayle over and over again. 

Fucking Vae leaving NA for EUW though. I think there's more people that play NA here but Idk.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

If I had 30 ping on NA I'd stay.

I tried to play on NA again today with Ace and Adrian, the ping got me killed multiple times.

It was also killing me slowly inside.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> If I had 30 ping on NA I'd stay.
> 
> I tried to play on NA again today with Ace and Adrian, the ping got me killed multiple times.
> 
> It was also killing me slowly inside.




How bad is the ping difference?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

I go from 30 to 180, which is basically 0.2 seconds of delay.

It does more than you'd think.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

Pentakill stolen by Zyra plants.

I ain't even mad tho, but it was a pretty lol moment cause Zyra was like ''OMG SORRY OMG OMG OMG''


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> I go from 30 to 180, which is basically 0.2 seconds of delay.
> 
> It does more than you'd think.



Honestly I would be super happy if I could even play with 180 ping, heck even play under 200 ping at all. xD

Btw what is this Diana build that everyone is talking about? I haven't seen her in game in forever.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

It was Hady and Gogeta trying to troll Kyle.

Ignore it.

On another note, in Gold V Promo now.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 10, 2013)

My vote on the Ulti skin is Irelia


----------



## Wesley (Jun 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> It was Hady and Gogeta trying to troll Kyle.
> 
> Ignore it.
> 
> On another note, in Gold V Promo now.



Good luck.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 10, 2013)

Hady accidentally queues us for ranked when his internet is going off every five minutes.


----------



## Didi (Jun 10, 2013)

game 7/100 won easily, didn't even die


----------



## Guiness (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah Darth, that build does seem trollish.

Even what Vae says sounds more legit.

You tryna steer me wrong? 

I'm all for trying crazy builds as I intend to expand my knowledge of itemization as i have realized its definitely one of my weaker areas but the mere thought of you doing that to mess with me... it has unnerved me.


----------



## Didi (Jun 10, 2013)

won 8 and 9, lost 10


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

This fucking Thresh zoned me so bad just now.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 10, 2013)

Jiyeon.

Hear me comrade.

Stop playing ranked.

Play with me and company.

I think it says alot that the vast improvement Adrian made in 2 months... was unexpected to say the least. And when I left for BCT, I wouldn't doubt you were ahead him in skill and look where he is now - Silver 2. And I've played several games with him so I know his spot in that ranking is well deserved.

You need to take a step back and relax and reflect on your mistakes. Like really reflect. Take the time to do some normals and just play for fun. You stress too much about ranked matches and seem to think that you need the rank to tell you how good of a player you are, when its actually the other way around.

The dedication you have, I can't question it. You are willing to grind your way but you need to do it a better way. You have the potential but you just need to be able *to put in the time to improve* rather than just putting in the time to play and expect to get out of bronze just as that.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 10, 2013)

In other news, do anyone here have a good opinion of Malphite and Zyra? Those are two champs that I never really had a chance to play XD I have the IP for Malphite and I read Zyra goes on sale soon, plus Aatrox might be out next week so I don't want to get too many champs to play all at once.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

4N said:


> Jiyeon.
> 
> Hear me comrade.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, who's Adrian?
I never remember people in here's names.

And sure I'd play with you and company if you invite me to games.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 10, 2013)

Godaime Hokage.

You know, the dude who likes Tsunade despite the b*tch being a worthless whore-in-distress like 90% of the time in Naruto.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 10, 2013)

dafuq

well, im sure as hell aint gonna be doing any leashing for junglers anymore lol


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

Someone tell me where MF was led astray...


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

imo you really should've just gone bt into triforce or possibly ice born gauntlet since they have two ad's
the last whisper wasn't really needed


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

> In other news, do anyone here have a good opinion of Malphite and Zyra?  Those are two champs that I never really had a chance to play XD I have  the IP for Malphite and I read Zyra goes on sale soon, plus Aatrox might  be out next week so I don't want to get too many champs to play all at  once.



malphite is an excellent top laner and the bane of any ad. he's an excellent split pusher and his ult is arguably one of the best for teamfights in the game. i still stand by the notion of rumble having the best ult in the game but malphites is pretty damn good

he's mediocre at jungle tho


zyra support is amazing but her mid is somewhat lacking after he initial nerfs
still viable tho


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

I was really just fucking around that time.
Eve couldn't get any ganks because literally all our lanes were pinked, Teemo shit on Tryndamere, and Nasus contained Yi.
But yeah, I should've built properly.

I love Ezreal, he allows me to play like a pussy and still get kills.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 10, 2013)

αce said:


> malphite is an excellent top laner and the bane of any ad. he's an excellent split pusher and his ult is arguably one of the best for teamfights in the game. i still stand by the notion of rumble having the best ult in the game but malphites is pretty damn good
> 
> he's mediocre at jungle tho
> 
> ...



How is Malphite mid lane tho? Better than Shyvana mid lane? :ho

I never really see Zyra in the mid lane though. I need to check it out.

Also, Nashor's Tooth is getting a buff. Errbody is gonna be playing Diana again. hohohoho


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 10, 2013)

Shyvana mid what


----------



## Guiness (Jun 10, 2013)

Shyvana mid lane is the new in-thing.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 10, 2013)

No it isn't

Never.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes it is.

Its an in-thing on NA.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

I haven't seen a shyvana in 84 years.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

Foreign saying that Jiyeon was better than Adrian was 2 months ago.

Lol, no.


Might be better than you were though


----------



## Guiness (Jun 10, 2013)

The only thing adrian was playing when I left was support. He was now beginning to branvh out into mid lane. Jiyeon was already experienced with both roles. Its not even about mechanics here, its about who played what role more and Jiyeon had him beat in that.

Besides, concerning Jiyeon nothing you can be considered qithout bias. We all know you are petty where he is concerned.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 10, 2013)

4N said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Its an in-thing on NA.



In Bronze 5?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

ive never seen shyvana mid


----------



## Guiness (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't worry. I'll show its power soon enough.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

4N said:


> The only thing adrian was playing when I left was support. He was now beginning to branvh out into mid lane. Jiyeon was already experienced with both roles. Its not even about mechanics here, its about who played what role more and Jiyeon had him beat in that.
> 
> Besides, concerning Jiyeon nothing you can be considered qithout bias. We all know you are petty where he is concerned.



Lol, you've got to be fucking kidding me, I haven't been flaming him for over 1 month now, so how about you stop talking out of your ass?

In other news, Jiyeon was absolutely god awful at this game 2 months ago, he couldn't CS properly, he died in lane all the time and had no awareness, he also had the worst builds and couldn't gank when jungling.

Just because you were terrible as well 2 months ago doesn't mean the rest of us don't remember how bad he was when we played with him.

I'll never forget those Cho'Gath and Shen games.

This isn't meant as a flame, it's simply truth and facts.
If I'm biased against anyone now days it's Gogeta, fuck him.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 10, 2013)

Shyvana mid did not work 4n >_> 

Especially when you built fucking Rylais on her.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

[23:05:12] MarovA: silver
[23:05:13] MarovA: is truly
[23:05:15] MarovA: ELO hell
[23:05:19] MarovA: ima go on record
[23:05:20] Magnus: Wut?
[23:05:20] MarovA: and fucking agree with you*

He then says some stuff about how silver is a lottery.
Then the best part.

[23:06:02] MarovA: so i remember u saying on NF
[23:06:05] MarovA: reaidng a reddit post
[23:06:08] MarovA: that pros agree
[23:06:10] MarovA: getting out of silver
[23:06:13] MarovA: is harder than bronze, gold, plat
[23:06:14] MarovA: i am
[23:06:15] MarovA: +1’ing
[23:06:17] MarovA: that opinion

So fuck all of you


----------



## Guiness (Jun 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, you've got to be fucking kidding me, I haven't been flaming him for over 1 month now, so how about you stop talking out of your ass?
> 
> In other news, Jiyeon was absolutely god awful at this game 2 months ago, he couldn't CS properly, he died in lane all the time and had no awareness, he also had the worst builds and couldn't gank when jungling.
> 
> ...



You are so full of shit. I returned back to the forums the day before I graduated BCT, which isn't even a full month ago. And if not that same day, just a couple days later you were giving him a load of shit as per usual. Who do you think you are fooling? 

Also, you never liked playing with Jiyeon 2 months ago anyway. I know up until that point you hardly used to play with him. I don't know if you played anymore with him during the period I was gone but that doesn't matter because I'm referring to the time I can account for. And I was online EVERYDAY for 3 months straight so don't even try to bullshit me. 

Also, don't you think its a bit disturbing that you remember a couple games where someone did so horribly as you put it and you still hold it against them? You have a serious issue where if someone isn't as good as you or may be plain bad, you feel the compulsive need to remind them as if to crush them. And whats more its uncalled for most of the time. That sort of arrogance and display of rudeness is absolutely pathetic on your part. And immature to boot. Whats the point in it? What do you gain? I can take a couple guesses but if its one thing it shows is that you are insecure as fuck and try to hide it in some of the most obvious ways its like wow, how come no one has called you out on it yet. 

Yet for all your meanness, I like you. And I think you have a streak of loyalty that I respect so here is me repaying it. I doubt you'll change but I think you should consider how you treat some people in here. You can continue telling me how terrible I am at this game because over the course I was gone, I accepted that fact. And just seeing Adrian surpass me has even spurred me in continuing my efforts to become a better player and eventually reach Gold... so you telling me the same thing over and over doesn't bother me in the slightest anymore. 

But it annoys me when you thrash people the way you do... how you treat them is beyond discouraging. I wonder how you could enjoy being that way, I really do. smh.

Just felt that I had to say that. Plz clean up your act.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 10, 2013)

4N why do you bother. This is what Vae does. He purposely makes people ONLINE mad or annoyed for his amusement.

VAE WE GOT IT.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck you Terry.

The internet has corrupted me, I love uppsetting people online but I hate doing it in real life.

Logic of internet, I'm actually nice IRL for the most part.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 10, 2013)

I fixed my post Vae. 

When I play with Vae, he's nice too. 

BUT TOO BAD WE CAN'T PLAY ANYMORE YOU DICK.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

I tried to play on NA with a friends acc but the MS was killing me, sorry


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

Listening to WAD rage at Silvers on Skype is so fucking hilarious.

He's convinced it's divine powers fucking with him


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

You didn't have to be mean and bring up those Cho'Gath and Shen games Vae


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry Jiyeon


----------



## Darth (Jun 10, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I fixed my post Vae.
> 
> When I play with Vae, he's nice too.
> 
> BUT TOO BAD WE CAN'T PLAY ANYMORE YOU DICK.



you still have me np


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> you still have me np



Yeah I don't need Vae. Got Darth. 

I'm pretty much going to duo que instead of solo queing now. Even though I lose more with duo que.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 10, 2013)

why you still referencing waddles, he doesn't even post here anymore


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

Because WAD is still the best player who has posted here.

So fuck all your opinions.


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

4n getting baited harder than anyone i've seen in a while


----------



## Maerala (Jun 10, 2013)

Pretty heavy Sejuani nerfs.

Annie got some powerful buffs.

Kha'Zix and Hecarim were nerfed _and_ buffed. 

Ashe has a passive now.

Still no Jayce nerfs.

Etc, etc. 

Also, so much violence in this thread. Stahp the fightings.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 10, 2013)

> Poros have gone through an 80s action movie training montage and now have some resistance to lasers



Damn Riot you cray


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

My back

It aches


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

Ashe still has no passive.

If anything, it's worse than what it was before.


----------



## Darth (Jun 10, 2013)

jayce should never be nerfed.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 10, 2013)

> The search terms "Spooky Ghosts", "Bork", "Botrk", "AA", "NLR", "SOTO", "SOTD", "dshield", "dblade", and "dring" have been added to the in-game item shop.



Nice to see they are not resisting the dumbing down of language.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 10, 2013)

SOTD Hurricane

That Jax build
The last two items
Just beautiful


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

How are those nerfs to Kha Zix? They basically said that they think no one uses his q so we'll buff that shit too. Btw, his regular e costs less mana and does more damage and already slows you.

Meanwhile Karma is slowly becoming a god and Sejunai got hit hard because Baylife.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

Fed as I was, I couldn't 1v1 Jax really.

I could chunk the shit out of him fast, but that dodge and then the burst after destroyed me.


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

uh khazix arguably got buffed
he just got percent based damage on missing health
and it increases if the target is isolated


now add muramana on top of that


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

well once ps4 comes out im gonna hermit for a looonggg time
if i disappear you know where i went


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry for bailing 4n, Rem, Godaime, and whoever else was in the queue.

The game is unplayable above 200 ping.


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

αce said:


> uh khazix arguably got buffed
> he just got percent based damage on missing health
> and it increases if the target is isolated
> 
> ...



And now his r has a 50% reduced damage. "Balance"


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

That Twitch game Jiyeon, no defensive item and no LW? I am dissapoint


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> That Twitch game Jiyeon, no defensive item and no LW? I am dissapoint



I mean, none of them had any armour to be honest.

I was going to buy a GA, but I baylifed and went full glass canon in hopes of Darius and Rem keeping me safe at the back.


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

i just spectated that game
was painful


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 10, 2013)

That Morgana + Jax build makes me sad.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 10, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Nice to see they are not resisting the dumbing down of language.



It's just lazy mode. People don't want to type out "blade" for blade of the ruined king. Although, spooky ghost. What the fuck. Is that suppose to be twin shadows?


----------



## Maerala (Jun 10, 2013)

I hate to be mean.

I really, really do.

But if I ever again hear Jiyeon complain about why he's stuck in Bronze I'm gonna fucking kill myself.

When you go into a game seriously thinking that you lost bot lane at champ select (in a blind game), you deserve to be where you are. When I tell you they're invading us one minute into the game and you make no effort to counterinvade despite my pinging their blue camp, you deserve to be where you are.

Level 4 by the ten minute mark and you AFK. I could forgive everything if you at least made an effort to keep playing after being terrible.

I'm trash at this game, but if I fuck up at least I don't pussy out and leave my friends to deal with my mistakes on their own.

This game is painful.


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

english is overrated


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

damn adrian is mad


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I hate to be mean.
> 
> I really, really do.
> 
> ...



I told you all more than once that I was lagging too badly to play properly.

And when you pinged their blue camp morgana was getting dived my by their team, what was I to do?


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

INB4 VAE APPROACHES


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 10, 2013)

lol Kha'zix. I could tell he was fucking OP ever since he was on PBE, now they're buffing him.

lol Balance.


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

They nerfed the passive or something for his poke and it does less damage and less wave-clear. But he still nukes.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

Duoing ranked with WAD, our Leona who has been a dickhead all game manages to steal baron with her ult while we're all away not contesting it cause we were too far away.

G fucking G.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyways, the sole reason for me leaving the game was because I got lag spikes of up to 1.4k pingn the game was seriously unplayable and it was making me mad. If I tried to farm I would just lag horribly then next thing you know I'm dead.

ask 4n or Remchu, whenever I duo with them I never ragequit or afk no matter how bad my personal performance is or how bad the team itself is doing.
If I had a stable and playable ping during that game I would've tried to turn it around and farm myself back into it, but I couldn't with that ping.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

Also, Jiyeon, lag is not enough to leave a fucking game.

Leaving any game is the biggest dick move you can make in this game except intentionally feeding.

Fuck you and stay in Bronze forever.


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

time to spam khazix


----------



## Darth (Jun 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> The game is unplayable above 200 ping.



 x1000000000000000000000000000000000


lol welcome to my life. 250 ping EVERY GAME AND I HIT GOLD I. 

Go kill yourself Jiyeon. How dare you afk for having 200 ping.


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, Jiyeon, lag is not enough to leave a fucking game.
> 
> Leaving any game is the biggest dick move you can make in this game except intentionally feeding.
> 
> Fuck you and stay in Bronze forever.


Was a normal so its forgivable.


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

jiyeon-kun what have you done


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

actually adrian-chan what have you done


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2013)

That teemo

instalocks,

gives first blood,

calls us ^ (use bro)

gg


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

try playing with a framerate of 5 sometimes

ace can relate


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

well i average like 13 fps


----------



## Infamy (Jun 10, 2013)

I average 200 fps lol


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL
infamy best computer in this thread probably


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I average 200 fps lol



Damn your game must be smooth.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 10, 2013)

i need to start getting better at this game, but idk where to start. doing some 5man premade normals, which i think is helping out somewhat. i mean, it helps with the communication and learning what to do when and how, but idk how much that is gonna help when i solo queue



αce said:


> well i average like 13 fps



i used to play WoW like that

all graphics down to 0 and average of 10fps in 10man raids

it was pve though so easy enough

now in LoL my fps jumps from 70-100 every other second, doesn't settle. idk why


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 10, 2013)

> i need to start getting better at this game, but idk where to start. doing some 5man premade normals, which i think is helping out somewhat. i mean, it helps with the communication and learning what to do when and how, but idk how much that is gonna help when i solo queue



It helps what calls to make. You can learn through premades what you did wrong too (people pointing out the mistakes after the game) and you can improve that way. Also, if someone is the shotcaller on your team you can know what to do in solo que and shot call there. 

Also practicing your mechanics through premades won't hurt too.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Damn your game must be smooth.



Yup, I remember when I used to play on like 30 fps and sometimes it would go down to like 5 or 10 in teamfights and that alone would lose me games. I gained like 200 elo after getting a new computer.


----------



## OS (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol Idk Saint hates this guy


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

i feel like this game would be better on a better computer
need to buy one soon


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony sucks.

Edit: Wrong thread lol.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 10, 2013)

Ace, fck the ps4.

And gogeta better keep his promise. We be duo'ing(normals) tmr.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 10, 2013)

What are you talking about


----------



## Darth (Jun 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Lol Idk Saint hates this guy


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy shit, Elise and Darius jungle flame our Lux mid and make her AFK.

All 3 of them have to be kids on their break from school during summer.

Fucking toxic as hell, especially Lux.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf chubz gtfo
> 
> Nintendo = Sony > Microsoft
> 
> Come at me.



I'm just spamming that post at the end of every segment in the E3 thread. So far I've rustled 1 jimmy.


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

hady y u facepalming me


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> x1000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> 
> lol welcome to my life. 250 ping EVERY GAME AND I HIT GOLD I.
> ...



How the fuck do you play with that?

That's impossible to play on, the delay is fucking ridiculous. 

You must be psychic.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How the fuck do you play with that?
> 
> That's impossible to play on, the delay is fucking ridiculous.
> 
> You must be psychic.



I've played with 220 on multiple occasions.

When you're used to it, it's easy as shit.


----------



## αce (Jun 10, 2013)

fps lag>ping lag


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2013)

surprised u play with fps lag.... :r 

kekekeke


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 11, 2013)

Ranked gets on my nerves


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> I completely sympathize with Saint.
> 
> Fuck this guy. He's annoying as hell. Every time I watch his videos I lose brain cells.



Well fuck you mang


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ranked gets on my nerves


uninstall


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2013)

and comeback


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Well fuck you mang



No Hady is right.

He's really annoying, and the way he makes his videos are annoying as fuck too.

Cutting the scene every second gives me a god damn headache and some of his statements are so fucking stupid


----------



## roninmedia (Jun 11, 2013)

The people at Riot who are in charge of balancing champions are inconsistent and do not apply the same logic to each nerf/buff. 

Like Zed vs Talon vs Thresh. Morello said that Zed has below average win rates at low elo, but wrecked at higher elo, so the nerf was needed. Talon is the exact opposite it's possible changes in the works. Someone like Thresh is pretty much hotly contested anywhere and everywhere in the professional scene as far as picks and bans, nothing yet.

However, none of my usual champions got touched. Intrigued by the Kha'Zix changes since the manamune build is less of a priority.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 11, 2013)

roninmedia said:


> The people at Riot who are in charge of balancing champions are inconsistent and do not apply the same logic to each nerf/buff.
> 
> Like Zed vs Kha'Zix. Riot sees Zed has below average win rates in lower divisions, but wrecks in higher divisions/professional scene so decided to nerf him in previous patches. At the same time, Kha'Zix is pretty much hotly contested anywhere and everywhere in the professional scene as far as picks and bans, but it appears they just buffed the champion.
> 
> ...



I wonder if you max Q now instead of w though. Yeah the change to Kha'zik probably made him stronger... but I'm glad as hell that leap + void spikes combo is removed. It was annoying as hell, when he can just do that to the adc and insta-die then can just leap again. 

What do people think about that reduced price of Doran's ring + Doran's shield though lol. With Doran's ring, you can buy a ward with it  or two pots. Shield seems more op now, but idk. Jungler's items seem much better. Imo i think the jungle position has been buffed.

Edit: Those were hec's nerf?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh what, the Thresh hook flash thing was a bug?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 11, 2013)

The actual fuck?


----------



## Infamy (Jun 11, 2013)

Yay plat 4


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 11, 2013)

Just beat a Khazix as Karthus.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 11, 2013)

6 ranked losses in a row, still not demoted from Gold IV, I have no idea.

Why am I still even trying to play ranked, tonight is the worst night I've ever had, I've never gone past 4 games lost in a row in my history of League.

Fuck me, and this was all with WAD too.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> 6 ranked losses in a row, still not demoted from Gold IV, I have no idea.
> 
> Why am I still even trying to play ranked, tonight is the worst night I've ever had, I've never gone past 4 games lost in a row in my history of League.
> 
> Fuck me, and this was all with WAD too.



Unlucky teams or just playing badly?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 11, 2013)

A little bit of both.


----------



## Darth (Jun 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> 6 ranked losses in a row, still not demoted from Gold IV, I have no idea.
> 
> Why am I still even trying to play ranked, tonight is the worst night I've ever had, I've never gone past 4 games lost in a row in my history of League.
> 
> Fuck me, and this was all with WAD too.



welp, at least you're still in Gold IV somehow lol.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> try playing with a framerate of 5 sometimes
> 
> ace can relate





αce said:


> well i average like 13 fps


I average like 50-60 fps.

I feel bad for you guys.



Infamy said:


> I average 200 fps lol



Fuck you for having a super computer.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2013)

Some guy picks Jayce to top with, then some other guy picks Kayle to top with.
Instead of Jayce letting Kayle go top and taking an easy mid lane against Kat, he's going to say "k duo top gg".
Then he's going to say "I can't mid".

What's wrong with the people that play this game, really?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 11, 2013)

Kayle would've had just as an easy lane against Kat.

They're both cunts.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't know why people insist on doing things like that.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> 6 ranked losses in a row, still not demoted from Gold IV, I have no idea.
> 
> Why am I still even trying to play ranked, tonight is the worst night I've ever had, I've never gone past 4 games lost in a row in my history of League.
> 
> Fuck me, and this was all with WAD too.



What the fuck? When I was gold iv, i lost one game when i was 0 and i dropped to gold v. Fuck that you get to lose six in a row and didn't drop -_-


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys what is your opinion on Twitch


----------



## Infamy (Jun 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What the fuck? When I was gold iv, i lost one game when i was 0 and i dropped to gold v. Fuck that you get to lose six in a row and didn't drop -_-



Guess Vae has a high MMR then.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Guys what is your opinion on Twitch



Strong.
Let him farm or let him get free kills and he'll crit your entire team to death from 3 miles away.
Expunge OP in duels.
Slippery bastard too.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 11, 2013)

BTW i just logged into EUW and i saw that i have like 600+ IP out of nowhere. No new matches, nothing. Wat is dis


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2013)

Infamy just witnessed first hand the horror that is Bronze.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Infamy just witnessed first hand the horror that is Bronze.



If it wasn't double jungle I would of raped every1 :/


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2013)

The worst part was, Ezreal couldn't trade with me for 3/4 of the game.

I had him down to like 50 hp while I was 2v1ing him and blitz because Nautilus was such a fucking cunt not to support me.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 11, 2013)

Welp power outage in my building/surrounding buildings

YEP

Also i changed my mindset when jungling to ganking instead of farming for most of the game,  and it worked out quite well actually, being patient in a brush pays off more often than not.

But it appears that for every kill i do, the enemy gets one or 2. I get 3 successful ganks top, 2 successful ganks mid? They die multiple times to jungle and/or enemy mid laner. It's astonishing how people can't stay ahead, and lose advantages so quickly.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 11, 2013)

Kha'zix is not op by the way, just felt like saying that lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 11, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Guess Vae has a high MMR then.



Is that how it works? Here's what LoL wiki said 



> Demotion happens when your current League Points reach 0 and you lose enough games to get demoted.



I lost 1 game at 0 points. And I got demoted. This too



> There is also a demotion immunity grace period for several games, in which you can't get demoted to a lower division.



The difference though, when I reached Gold IV. I took a break of ranked for 3 days, then I played again, I lost that 1 game. And I got demoted. Compared to losing 6 games in a row in one day and not getting demoted.

I don't know. I hate this system anyways.


----------



## αce (Jun 11, 2013)

> Kha'zix is not op by the way, just felt like saying that lol.



lol bug is beyond op


----------



## Infamy (Jun 11, 2013)

Kha'Zix is nothing when against Tryndamere


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2013)

I've won Kha'Zix vs Tryndamere lanes before though.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 11, 2013)

I love facing Kha Zix's as Jax

Especially when they try to duel me, at any stage of the game. They lose badly. If they come close enough to poke me with W i either walk away from the creeps or go hard on him, unleashing my load all over him.

That didn't come out right



Jiyeon said:


> I've won Kha'Zix vs Tryndamere lanes before though.



I've beaten Kayle's with Darius doesn't mean Kayle doesn't counter him.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 11, 2013)

I've never really had problems with Kha unless he got super fed off somebody else. Can't kill any of the actual op champs like Sej and Naut so he just loses.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 11, 2013)

TBH any Tanky champion with some sustained damage fucks over Kha Zix

which is like every Bruiser

Also not sure how many of you have met this problem before, but how do i start caring about the game.

What i mean is, i've noticed this lately, when i've been playing Vayne. A skirmish can be happening at dragon or maybe even our jungle, and if i come i know i can pick up 1-2 kills, and put my whole team in the lead. But i just don't want to do it. I wanna farm all day erry' day. 

I am aware of what's going on, but i can't be bothered to go and help my team out, even if that means setting my team behind, and eventually losing us the game. 

I mean when i play top i just want to just push top. Not go around and start fights, just get the goddamn turrets, and draw attention to me and be a nuisance.

Any tips on how to overcome this issue?


----------



## Infamy (Jun 11, 2013)

Rammus is gonna be the most broken jungler now that Sej, Naut, and Hecarim got there deserved nerfs.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 11, 2013)

I dont know why everything gets nerfed instead of buffed.

I feel like the meta is just going to go around in circles over and over again, until they make/create/release a new sub-type of junglers


----------



## Infamy (Jun 11, 2013)

They nerf everything until something that wasn't broken before becomes broken. Eventually Poppy will become the best champion in the game.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2013)

I need to buy Janna.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2013)

Infamy said:


> They nerf everything until something that was broken before becomes broken. Eventually Poppy will become the best champion in the game.



Yo
Poppy is annoying as fuck though.

She's immune to all damage from your entire team except for the person she focuses when she ultis.

If she dives your carry you can't save them, like what the fuck riot.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 11, 2013)

That's why she has the most bullshit weak badbadbad early game of them all

Nasus is a king laner compared to her

Unless she runs AD marks/Full Armor runes everything else, she won't do shit


----------



## Infamy (Jun 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Yo
> Poppy is annoying as fuck though.
> 
> She's immune to all damage from your entire team except for the person she focuses when she ultis.
> ...



But she gets raped too hard in lane to get all the items she needs


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> That's why she has the most bullshit weak badbadbad early game of them all
> *
> Nasus is a king laner compared to her*
> 
> Unless she runs AD marks/Full Armor runes everything else, she won't do shit



Human beings in a mob

What's a mob to a king?

What's a king to a god?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 11, 2013)

Broke my losing streak with 2 won games.


----------



## Darth (Jun 11, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Rammus is gonna be the most broken jungler now that Sej, Naut, and Hecarim got there deserved nerfs.



Implying Hecarim was nerfed


----------



## Maerala (Jun 11, 2013)

Morello confirmed Heimerdinger to be next in line for a rework.



The post is toward the bottom of that page.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 11, 2013)

hopefully not too much of a rework in the same way that karmas was done


----------



## Infamy (Jun 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> Implying Hecarim was nerfed




Pretty sure he was nerfed yo


----------



## Darth (Jun 11, 2013)

forgive me if i'm less inclined to trust fabbyyy's opinion than the numbers I can see in the Patch notes. 

for a slight damage nerf on his ultimate he was given more utility on his E which makes him borderline broken atm. 

fuck that it was a damn good tradeoff for hec players. definitely not a nerf.


----------



## αce (Jun 11, 2013)

hecarim wasn't even nerfed
his ganks are even dumber now and he's even more slippery than before

i'd sacrifice damage on ulti to go over walls any day


----------



## Maerala (Jun 11, 2013)

Attack damage on Final Hour reduced by 10.

Tumble can now go over walls.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 11, 2013)

My birthday is tomorrow.

Any of you bitches gonna gift me a champ? Maybe Aatrox?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm fed as fuck, and none of the other team can reach me or kill me.

Fucking team surrenders on me as if we didn't take down all their outer turrets and ours were still up.

Fuck this game.


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Rammus is gonna be the most broken jungler now that Sej, Naut, and Hecarim got there deserved nerfs.



Sejuani didn't deserve it. Not a lot of people even use her.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 11, 2013)

The change to Hecarim's E doesn't even help much if at all for ganking. It has a few uses but its not game changing.

Sejuani didn't deserve it? My god, I don't even want to explain, just look at her win rate.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2013)

Sej needed the nerf.

She was annoying as fuck.


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2013)

She got nerfed too hard though. That's a 6 percent diff in damage.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2013)

Good.

Let her go back to being useless.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow he's fucking ridiculous.

What the fuck are riot thinking.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 11, 2013)

Blade, the Blade's Blade.

Darkin.

Fire everyone.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 11, 2013)

I played him a lot on PBE. He is honestly overrated. 

Just get a frozen heart. A item your team was probably going to buy regardless if Aatrox was on the enemy team or not.

His two skins are bad ass i will admit.



αce said:


> lol bug is beyond op



Why?

Cause he can kill you if your stupid and go away from your team where he can gank you. He is a assassin thats what hes made to do. 

If the bug is op what about Veigar? Come mid game he has the power to one shot your ap with his ult(most of them), and kill anyone in your team thats not a tank with his Deathfire+Q+Meteor, and stun a large amount of your team if hes any good. I would take a decent Veigar over the bug anyday.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 11, 2013)

I hate Eve. I have to spend more gold for Pinks. Zzz. Put a pink in River, nope she goes through lane. I have to buy two pinks. Put one in lane and in river. I basically have to start off with 2 pinks instead of my usual bead, 2 greens, 1 pinks, health pots.



0/0/24. Only got 3 items. At least I got more than their jungler + support but normally when I'm that fed as a support, I would have Locket too.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 11, 2013)

I hate Eve as she honestly makes the game less fun, even more so if im mid she loves ganking mid. 

I hate playing very passively/safe and buying extra pink wards which a decent eve will force you to do.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I hate Eve. I have to spend more gold for Pinks. Zzz. Put a pink in River, nope she goes through lane. I have to buy two pinks. Put one in lane and in river. I basically have to start off with 2 pinks instead of my usual bead, 2 greens, 1 pinks, health pots.
> 
> 
> 
> 0/0/24. Only got 3 items. At least I got more than their jungler + support but normally when I'm that fed as a support, I would have Locket too.



Mad life status.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 12, 2013)

I played Aatrox on the PBE as well and I can agree he is overrated. Feels like a worse Tryndamere to be honest.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

I saw his games on the PBE. These abilities seem way stronger than what I saw on PBE. Even in the vid it's implied he's op. "The team sees aatrox will be trouble to take down so they save him for later, unfortunately he does tons of damage"


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I hate Eve. I have to spend more gold for Pinks. Zzz. Put a pink in River, nope she goes through lane. I have to buy two pinks. Put one in lane and in river. I basically have to start off with 2 pinks instead of my usual bead, 2 greens, 1 pinks, health pots.
> 
> 
> 
> 0/0/24. Only got 3 items. At least I got more than their jungler + support but normally when I'm that fed as a support, I would have Locket too.



Just had my own game as thresh. My cait was too passive and cost us the lane. I told her to i was aggressive. When leona went for me i was ready to do my shit and Cait just e's away. Then when leona is down she goes for the flash and double kill. BTW, blue ez is really annoying.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I played him a lot on PBE. He is honestly overrated.
> 
> Just get a frozen heart. A item your team was probably going to buy regardless if Aatrox was on the enemy team or not.
> 
> ...



No, Kha'Zix is OP because he has resets, one of the best pokes in the game and can get in and out within a second and not worry about dying.

His ult also reduces damage and he assassinates people faster than anyone else in the game.

That's why he's OP, and I'll take a good Kha'Zix over a good Veigar any day.

Did I mention that he can pick you off while you're with your team already?


----------



## Maerala (Jun 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I hate Eve. I have to spend more gold for Pinks. Zzz.





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I hate Eve as she honestly makes the game less fun



Your tears are delicious. 

I love Eve, but yeah I can agree she's overpowered. They can nerf her numbers all they want but the way her stealth works is pretty gamebreaking. Really weak early game, though. Can be counterjungled by almost anyone and if she falls behind it can be difficult to get back in the game. It's easy for her to get fed but if she doesn't she's not gonna be that great come late game. Also gross mana costs.

I always get screwed over by Nunu because very rarely will a jungle Nunu not steal my red and get away with it, so I fall behind pretty hard.

But at least she's not disgusting OP like Hecarim and Kha'Zix.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

This Renekton was trash talking me during lane because he was 3 levels above me and out csing me, couldn't kill me though.

Beat the shit out of him mid game.

I lost early because I had to help my dad find something so I afked for 3 min.
Karma's a bitch, Renekton you scumbag.


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2013)

>eve makes the game less fun
>she's overpowered
>the way her stealth works is gamebreaking


HAHAHHAHAHA


you bitches weren't around for the real terror

Just sit in your lane, minding your business

Suddenly you're stunned, bursted and killed


Old Eve when she still had her stun and (practically) unlimited invisiblity, no sight range, now THAT was terror and made the game less fun


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Seems legit


----------



## Guiness (Jun 12, 2013)

Its my bday t0day. 20 yrs old.

Gift me aatrox someone.


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2013)

>demanding gifts


yes, surely this will make people inclined to give you stuff. Flawless plan young foreign


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

damn guys, shit went down on reddit. Seems like Hotshot was forced to leave by his own team.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

4N said:


> Its my bday t0day. 20 yrs old.
> 
> Gift me aatrox someone.



Aatrox isn't even avaliable you idiot.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn son the reddit thread


----------



## Maerala (Jun 12, 2013)

Happy birthday, Kyle. :33

Didn't realize you were so _old!_


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Also, Saintvicious getting shit on by Hotshot in those arguments


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Happy birthday, Kyle. :33
> 
> Didn't realize you were so _old!_




>20
>old


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> damn guys, shit went down on reddit. Seems like Hotshot was forced to leave by his own team.





Vae said:


> Also, Saintvicious getting shit on by Hotshot in those arguments



Did he really get shit on? I mean, the whole thing just seemed to be a pot calling a kettle black from both ends. But Saint has admitted he is an ass so idk why hotshot feels so good.

And then another toxic player, Chaox joins in. The whole thing seems stupid.


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> damn guys, shit went down on reddit. Seems like Hotshot was forced to leave by his own team.


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

Chaox isn't nearly as toxic as Saint and George is nowhere near toxic wtf OS?


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

wow lcs tickets are only like 10 dollars and it comes with free food and drink.

had no idea they were so cheap. and you get a chance to meet players and casters too. damn i wish i lived near a studio.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 12, 2013)

It wouldn't be the NA LCS without some sort of drama.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> Chaox isn't nearly as toxic as Saint and George is nowhere near toxic wtf OS?



Well according to the post you put, Hotshot was a problem and was somewhat forced to step down.

And Chaox is pretty toxic if he was bringing his team down. At least Saint has pro skill.

Don't get sassy with me


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Well according to the post you put, Hotshot was a problem and was somewhat forced to step down.
> 
> And Chaox is pretty toxic if he was bringing his team down. At least Saint has pro skill.
> 
> Don't get sassy with me



I take it you're not very familiar with Hotshot's reputation? He's like the nicest guy in the pro scene. Any issues his team would have had with him probably had to do with his playstyle or mindset and not his personality. 

And wtf Chaox wasn't bringing his team down? He was on good terms with everyone on TSM including Reginald until the last two months that he was on the team. He wasn't considered a toxic professional player at all. Sure he had some Twitter battles with Saint and Doublelift at points but that doesn't make him anywhere near toxic. 

I'll get sassy with anyone who spouts random shit about the pro scene and can't back it up.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 12, 2013)

hotshott isnt toxic rofl

and i wouldnt consider chaox toxic, he just liked to party hard 

unfortunately on a job thats bad


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

I really wonder how Edward is going to do in Curse if he left GG because of Diamond or whoever and their douchness.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> If the bug is op what about Veigar? Come mid game he has the power to one shot your ap with his ult(most of them), and kill anyone in your team thats not a tank with his Deathfire+Q+Meteor, and stun a large amount of your team if hes any good. I would take a decent Veigar over the bug anyday.



competitively speaking, after the rumble, zed and twisted fate nerds, kha zix is probably the strongest champion in the game rivaled only by thresh. Vae gave good reasons as to why.

on a related note, the thresh death sentence and flash combo is a 'bug' but the shen flash taunt combo isnt? dat consistent riot logic


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Not being serious about being a pro does not equal being toxic.

That's exactly what happened to Chaox.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> damn guys, shit went down on reddit. Seems like Hotshot was forced to leave by his own team.



Can someone tell me exactly what the tweets say because Im on my phone and i cant see the image

Also "WHY NUNU WHY" -hotshotgg


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Not being serious about being a pro does not equal being toxic.
> 
> That's exactly what happened to Chaox.



Is it not equivalent to those players in games who don't try to win at all?

EDIT: Oh lol


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Just because he didn't practice properly or showed up late doesn't mean he trolled in game.

Sure, his attitude towards practice was awful for a pro but he wasn't a toxic player in any fashion.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

But then why would someone call Saint toxic if he's just giving criticism and being drunk.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Because Saint flames and doesn't accept criticism at all, he's a douche bag who blames other constantly.

Which is toxic, and also his posts speak for themselves.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 12, 2013)

Koreans are insane


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

How do you know when you're getting DDoSed?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Saint is toxic, but he's knows that and admits it.

Hotshot is probably toxic on a down low, I mean Saint's a pretty honest guy, why would he lie about something like that?

To me Chaox wasn't toxic, he was just a heavy partier/drinker and Reginald got mad at him for partying too hard and they started to clash.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Because Saint flames and doesn't accept criticism at all, he's a douche bag who blames other constantly.
> 
> Which is toxic, and also his posts speak for themselves.



Saint criticizes himself and gives honest opinions on things. Sometimes people just take it hard.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 12, 2013)

So you know how some time ago i spoke about top lane Nocturne and one of you, Darth, was it, said that with his constant wave pushing i should be looking more into mid lane?

Well Koreans seem to do that. Even a high ELO guide is out for that.


Also at the Jax guides i am looking at, they seem to LOVE Triforce over any other item. They build it no matter what. BotRK is not as often seen


----------



## Guiness (Jun 12, 2013)

Regi just mad chaox was getting pussy.

Dumb gorilla.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 12, 2013)

Basically the koreans can buy Vamp scepter only to survive the laning phase easier and sell it once it's time for the 6th item, or buy Bilgewater, get Triforce and Warmog/Omen (maybe all 3, maybe all other items until the last slot) and then finish it into BotRK.


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So you know how some time ago i spoke about top lane Nocturne and one of you, Darth, was it, said that with his constant wave pushing i should be looking more into mid lane?
> 
> Well Koreans seem to do that. Even a high ELO guide is out for that.
> 
> ...



mid lane noc was used in the NA lcs a couple times. It's pretty awesome lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> mid lane noc was used in the NA lcs a couple times. It's pretty awesome lol.



Oh damn, i must have missed it

Yeah i mean i've even played it myself and won but i thought it must have been just because of the element of surprise. I am not sure how well he'd fare against those with escapes though. I mean how is he going to catch up to (unless he uses his Ult which is on a long CD early on) Fizz, Zed, Jayce, Kha Zix, Kassadin?

I mean he can counter Fizz's Ult, Zed's Ult, Jayce's E-Q combo, Not sure about the new Kha Zix, And Kass's Q, but being so reliant on a single skill which is on a longer CD than the abilities of those champs i've mentioned?

But yeah i'd love to see how it works out. Do you possibly have any links as to a VOD of when he was present mid?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

4N said:


> Regi just mad chaox was getting pussy.
> 
> Dumb gorilla.



Kill yourself imo.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Considering that we were talking about saint earlier. He too is considering retirement


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh damn, i must have missed it
> 
> Yeah i mean i've even played it myself and won but i thought it must have been just because of the element of surprise. I am not sure how well he'd fare against those with escapes though. I mean how is he going to catch up to (unless he uses his Ult which is on a long CD early on) Fizz, Zed, Jayce, Kha Zix, Kassadin?
> 
> ...



Well if he can push the wave constantly he can roam to bot or top for kills. Fizzled doesn't have a great wave clear early same for kass.

Im assuming how that goes but i would want to watch vods of it


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)

plenty of pro players expressed their dislike of chaox
he may not have been toxic but he was a douchebag


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

αce said:


> plenty of pro players expressed their dislike of chaox
> he may not have been toxic but he was a douchebag



What did he do?


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)

nothing scumbaggy
it was more just his attitude and his sense of superiority


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

It beginssss.......


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)

meh
i only care about clg

gonna nap and wait for that match
the rest bore me


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

OMg, one of the casters just screamed "WOLOLOOLOL" at Regi's kha triple.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 12, 2013)

See, when i watch the guy with the 2nd most Jax games stream, the guy is doing random shit, going 9-0-21 in ranked, and has measly CS because he can't CS for shit. When i watch a Korean play someone they've written a guide for (In this case, Jarvan) they KNOW their shit and even with no commentary or facecam, i find it much more fun to watch.

It's like their item builds and play styles (along with decision making) are on complete different level. I knew about that during allstars and S2 worlds, but seeing non-pro players be on such higher level than high ELO players in NA, really amazes me.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Gonna see how well Godward carries Cop this match.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

ITT: I'm Cop's biggest Fanboy and when he gets pentakills I celebrate and everyone flames me.


Cmon Cop


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST COP

YOU AIM TRUE SHOT BARRAGE LIKE A FUCKING DOWNY


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

inb4 Vulcan stomps.

oh wai-


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol, true shot barrage from Down town.


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

gotta feel bad for Edward, he just happened to join one of the worst lcs teams. 

too bad.


----------



## Shingy (Jun 12, 2013)

Why did that trundle keep going mid by himself? Twice.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Curse still under performing.
Saint got caught what 3 times?
Cop shouldn't have went blue Ezreal, like Riv said it's an expensive build and he wasn't very far ahead at all.
Cop also missed 80% of his True shot barrages.
Can't say anything about godward, first game a couple days off the back of a 34 hour commute, probably jet lagged.

I'd say the reason Curse lost was because they let Vulcan take towers for dragon, Cop went for blue Ezreal, and Saint was just shit.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

The first time he was with his team but he went another direction. 2nd one was his fault. If they got a bit ahead they would have destroyed towers thanks to trundle. But Vulcun had a good initiation team. Sej ult>Ryze and Ken stun>Sona ult>Caitlyn picking up the trash.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Like, I wouldn't say Curse got out picked, but they just let themselves get outplayed.
Saint was doing a lot of stupid shit, like going mid alone with no vision on Vulcan.

They tried to let Cop farm up, but Blue Ezreal only works when you're snowballing because of the high gold threshold.
Also, they shouldn't have banned Thresh, The Box would've been god against Sejuani's engage.

But yeah, Curse let themselves fall behind and said it's ok we'll take towers later in that game, but they already had a fed Kennen running around, Saint should've said pressure the lanes once he realized their outer ring was falling instead of trading towers for Dragon.


----------



## Shingy (Jun 12, 2013)

Saint was the trundle?

That guy was horrid in this game.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

If Saint isn't carrying or making himself useful, he's usually doing pretty bad.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks like Elder lizard got nerfed.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

I am pretty sure a Thresh Box would do shit to a Sejuani engage. A zyra on the other hand roots her down.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Look at it this way, if thresh is in the front, and Sej engages, he throws down the box and she gets caught out of position.
But that's only applicable when her ulti is down.
pre-nerf sej was so fucking terror bro, can't kill the bitch and she locks you up from a fucking mile away.

Also, Bronze blitzcrank is easy as shit to juke


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Look at it this way, if thresh is in the front, and Sej engages, he throws down the box and she gets caught out of position.
> But that's only applicable when her ulti is down.
> pre-nerf sej was so fucking terror bro, can't kill the bitch and she locks you up from a fucking mile away.
> 
> Also, Bronze blitzcrank is easy as shit to juke



What? No. If sejuani engages you it's because she has and ult up. If a sejuani engages she is going to ult you and jump on you. Since Vulcan isn't stupid they were prepared for the follow up and sona would have ulted you and your team. Meanwhile a Zyra in the back just ults the enemy team since they are most likely clumped together.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Speaking of Thresh, how do people miss his ult


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2013)

What has happened so far


I was busy with other shit


All I saw so far was what just happened, the end of the Dig vs C9 game with surprisingly C9 winning


----------



## Wesley (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc-Ckt8aGTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2013)

nvm stream is showing it now



TSM won from Coast, as expected/hoped
and lol Curse wtf

though I guess Vulcun is decent now (or at least can't call them garbage anymore since their performance in spring playoffs)


but still
lol Curse


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Vulcun is still garbage.

Curse should just rename to throw master flex.


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2013)

CLG vs VES will be interesting cuz of CLG's new players, but I predict an easy win for CLG, I'm pretty sure VES is the weakest na lcs team this season. But who knows, maybe they'll surprise me.



Most exciting game of the day will probably be TSM vs C9, especially now that C9 beat Dig


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Cloud 9 are really hyped right now.

Let's hope they meet expectations.


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2013)

wtf


cloud 9 has a super saiyan


I believe it's Meteos



his hair and everything is totally super saiyan


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Place bets. Who do you think of the big 4 will have to re qualify for next season?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Curse.

**


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2013)

Cloud 9 is beast. And from Darth

Darth Sheik (4:21): gg c9 has a dedicated analyst.

They also study the koreans very closely. I'm definitely going to follow them and they seem awesome. (Even from the qualifer lcs). Meteos the Matchless mmhm.

Also for Curse gaming, I knew it was going to be bad when I saw them turning on Kennen and Cop getting caught out like that. They needed to disengage IMMEDIATELY. They were running a poke comp and they decided to turn on Kennen instead of running. 

After that I fell asleep so I don't know what happened but I was pretty curse was going to lose from that point. I'm glad Dig lost but I regret not watching it because it is C9 but I heard it was pretty much a stomp.

Changed my name on LoL to Skumbag TK.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

If Karthus gets charmed while ulting, would it cancel it?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If Karthus gets charmed while ulting, would it cancel it?



Yes. It should. Anything that disrupts him while he's channeling should cancel it. (I don't know about Snare actually)


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 12, 2013)

Snare shouldn't.


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, snare and slow don't cancel


silence, stun, knockup, suppress, taunt/charm and any sort of displacement will


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok, I don't think Curse was this bad. CLG is pretty bronze now. Jiji never jungled? and Nien never topped. It's showing a bit.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 12, 2013)

not sure about root tho


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 12, 2013)

so this is the best splash art



long years have i been searching


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2013)

Chauster's Q as Thresh makes me cringe a bit.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> not sure about root tho



Root shouldn't because root is essentially a snare, and all a snare does is keep you in place.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Chauster's Q as Thresh makes me cringe a bit.



how do you miss that bad?!?!?!


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

all my predictions on par today.


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)

clg and crs worst 2 teams NA
chauster pls


----------



## Wesley (Jun 12, 2013)

Why is it that I want to kill every male Yordle champion?


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)

even rumble?
teemo needs to die tho


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)

the worst part wasn't the missed hooks
the worst part was the missed boxes


----------



## Darth (Jun 12, 2013)

The worst part wasn't even the Thresh or the Ori. 

It was the Sej and the Vlad. 

And the overall play.

CLG really underwhelming that game.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't think anyone is really blaming orianna. But everyone else really.

I need to know why DL doesn't leave CLG. He can do better in other countries or another team.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> so this is the best splash art
> 
> 
> 
> long years have i been searching



The one Sivir skin  I own.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Blue Ez so fun.

Can't catch me, I'm Ezreal.


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)

> I don't think anyone is really blaming orianna. But everyone else really.



link always plays well


> I need to know why DL doesn't leave CLG. He can do better in other countries or another team.



loyalty


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

I hate playing against Vayne as Ezreal though.

She ulties and then while I'm kiting her backwards, she stealth tumbles right before I ulti and I fucking miss and probably die


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol, Phreak says he's going to call Blue Ez Blastoise and Kobe said he'll be Megaman.


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

TSM surrendered. GG.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Blue Ez so fun.
> 
> Can't catch me, I'm Ezreal.



Way to catch on to a build the same day it gets nerfed and normal Ezreal build is better again.

Way to fucking go.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you for the new Rune page and Masteries names Sin.
I'm only gonna play Blue Ezreal from now on.

Just have to hope my team doesn't get shit on before I complete my items.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Way to catch on to a build the same day it gets nerfed and normal Ezreal build is better again.
> 
> Way to fucking go.



Blue Ezreal is still strong, only one of its items got nerfed.

And the 10 AD that got shaved off of Elder lizard doesn't really make that much of a difference.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 12, 2013)

Kennen. 

His ult is too strong.


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)

elder lizard isn't even really necessary
its not really a full blue build but the BT, Muramana, Frozen gauntlet combo is still strong


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah but, BT with the blue ez build would only be viable if you're doing well for yourself in lane because of how expensive the other items are.

If you're behind you're probably better off finishing elder lizard.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Blue Ezreal is still strong, only one of its items got nerfed.
> 
> And the 10 AD that got shaved off of Elder lizard doesn't really make that much of a difference.



True damage doesn't work on the champs anymore.

Like I said, nerfed.

Got nerfed hard.

Normal Ez build > Blue Ez build.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Read patch notes, true damage doesn't work on the champs anymore.
> 
> Like I said, nerfed.
> 
> ...



yay, i don't like blue ez


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Where did you see it say True damage doesn't work on champions anymore?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

At least that's what happened in my experience and multiple other people have said it.

I can't find it in the notes but I've been told by multiple people that it doesn't work.

If that's not true then the nerf isn't so bad but I don't know why I'd suddenly see a bunch of normal build Ez players if not.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

I think Jiyeon deserves an apology for that seemingly slight aggression, good sir


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

I was just in a game not too long ago against a Varus and he took DoT from the burn on sotel.
It's probably a bug or something.

Still, sotel wasn't what made blue ezreal strong though.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Gonna check in a custom game, brb.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Well fuck whoever told me it doesn't work, cause it does.

Why the hell is everyone suddenly playing normal Ez build again.


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Well fuck whoever told me it doesn't work, cause it does.
> 
> Why the hell is everyone suddenly playing normal Ez build again.



Probably because they saw 10 ad get removed from elder lizard and thought Blue Ez would be unviable because of it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Elo hell doesn't exist.

It's simply an excuse that bad players create as to why they're not progressing.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

So, I will jump on the C9 bandwagon because they seem consistently good and don't upset me.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

I was on the Quantic band wagon since before the first qualifiers even started.

I was surprised they didn't make it in to the spring split.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)

lol
im loyal to clg even though i know they'll never win
good thing i like blaze as much as clg since reapered was on their team


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Jiyeon, I hope you don't think that definition of elo hell works with you.

If you were better than where you're at but still can't carry alone, you would at least have good stats pretty much every game.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

I couldn't be loyal to clg. There has to be an unsung deal where they get support if they do at least good. They have been nothing but horrible and the Chubblelift duo was sad to look at.


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)

i dont like teams just because they win
jiji and doublelift remain my all time favourite NA players and thus they are my favourite team

blaze is my second favourite because cpt jack in season 2 was king graves and quickly became my favourite player in Korea. ambitio and flame grow on you too. helios is also a really nice guy from what i've seen







the weird thing about korean teams is that i know for a fact that they speak english yet they just resort to korean because they are more comfortable with it but at the same time they are slightly embarrassed to speak english because they aren't too good at it

i give props to maknoon for trying


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

You don't have to win. You just have to be consistent with decent playing.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Jiyeon, I hope you don't think that definition of elo hell works with you.
> 
> If you were better than where you're at but still can't carry alone, you would at least have good stats pretty much every game.



I do bad things like going in to save dying or already dead teammates and face checking at untimely points in the game, I don't have good enough decision making yet.

But I'm still visibly better than most of my opponents.
Not to say I make myself look like a challenger player and them a bronze v, but I'm visibly better.

The only thing wrong with my stats is that I don't farm well enough.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Hotshot still mad.


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)

> You don't have to win. You just have to be consistent with decent playing.



i don't even like them for their play
ill just always love king jiji and godlift


----------



## Infamy (Jun 12, 2013)

most people don't even buy elder lizard for blue ezreal, generally you go the doublelift build.


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)

> most people don't even buy elder lizard for blue ezreal, generally you go the doublelift build.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

I like elder lizard because it makes it actually blue ezreal.

The same way I like buying shiv because I like to shoot lightning.

Bronze 4 lyfe.


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)

i didnt choose the bronze life
the bronze life chose me


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Bronze or die.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

I did not know Dyrus' dad plays league


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Dadyrus da beast.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I do bad things like going in to save dying or already dead teammates and face checking at untimely points in the game, I don't have good enough decision making yet.
> 
> But I'm still visibly better than most of my opponents.
> Not to say I make myself look like a challenger player and them a bronze v, but I'm visibly better.
> ...



You realize farming is probably the most important factor in league?

If you can't farm then you'll never get anywhere, and I honestly doubt the reason you die so much is because you always try to save people, I'm sure you make bad plays all the time, aside from face checking.

You're still just blaming teammates, you make a bad call to save them yet you blame them dying for it, if someone is dying you fucking leave them.

This is EXACTLY why you aren't better than Bronze.

You say you make every mistake that Bronze players make, yet you claim to be better than them but I have no reason to believe you're better, since you've never proven it.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Ji, what's your League name?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> No, Kha'Zix is OP because he has resets, one of the best pokes in the game and can get in and out within a second and not worry about dying.
> 
> His ult also reduces damage and he assassinates people faster than anyone else in the game.
> 
> ...



EDIT: As i said before i am a noob at this game so im just trying to learn more about your position as to why Kha'zix is op. I agree 100 percent that he is strong and if he got nerfed he would still be playable. 

1. What reset? Are you referring to his evo jump if so seems like a fair trade since he has to kill you first and use his ult anyway to upgrade it so it has that effect in the first place. If he had a reset like Kat then we would have some major problems i agree. 

2. I agree with the poke if anything that needs to be changed some. 

3. If your team has no stuns then yea he does have a good job of getting in and out. Talon can run away pretty good as well. 

4. If i recall you have to upgrade his stealth for the damage reduction and it of course is not permanent, and somebody has to be the best or second best assassin does not make them op cause they are the best at what they do. If he did not have that damage reduction then he would just disappear in team fights as he is pretty squishy(he is a bug afterall) 

Veigar on the other hand has a Q that unlike Nasus Q makes all his attacks stronger, has a aoe stun, has a high ratio small aoe meteor, and a ult that one shots the enemy ap. Kha'zix can deal some damage but he is not one shoting anyone unless they are already low on health and has a evolved Q, and he definitely can't provide the utility that stunning multiple people brings or just the fear that the enemy ap or squishy will have knowing he can click R and be done with you. Just to be clear i don't think Veigar is op, just that i would rather fight the bug then him, and his ult is kind of ridiculous. 

Kha'zix is strong but he does not need a nerf IMO. You build pure damage on a assassin, and im perfectly fine with you eating pretty much anyone in your path. If i would nerf anything it would be the damage of his W, or just take away the slow so all it provides is damage. Cause at the moment it makes my boy talons W look like crap in comparison lol.

Edit: What in your opinion should be changed, that would make Kha'zix not op?


----------



## Infamy (Jun 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Ji, what's your League name?



Its Jistawr


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> You realize farming is probably the most important factor in league?
> 
> If you can't farm then you'll never get anywhere, and I honestly doubt the reason you die so much is because you always try to save people, I'm sure you make bad plays all the time, aside from face checking.
> 
> ...



But I don't die a lot 

Look at my average kda with my most played champions, ignore mf because I don't play her anymore.

9.2/game 	5.3/game 	7.8/game with Caitlyn
6.9/game 	5/game 	10.1/game with Eve
6.9/game 	3.7/game 	8.6/game with Ezreal
4.3/game 	4.5/game 	13/game with Xin Zhao
9/game 	4.4/game 	5.4/game with Vayne
9.4/game 	5/game 	8.1/game with Tristana

I don't die a lot unless I'm the one who's being dived at the beginning of team fights. 

And yes, I try to save my teammates where it's possible to save them, if I see a taric who's getting wrecked in a 2v1 half way up bot I'm going to stay where I am and farm because he's dead and he shouldn't have been there.

I'm talking about turning around to cc chasing enemies from a half health teammate or dying so my fleeing AD carry can live.

And the thing with my farm is I tend to stop farming as much when laning is over because there is going to be a team fight every 5 seconds and if I'm not present as the AD carry then a lot of damage is missing and it's a 4v5.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Its Jistawr



What, really? He's played over 500 games and is still bronze 4?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> What, really? He's played over 500 games and is still bronze 4?



Why do you think I always give him shit for thinking he's better than Bronze


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> What, really? He's played over 500 games and is still bronze 4?





Jiyeon said:


> Bronze 4 lyfe.





αce said:


> i didnt choose the bronze life
> the bronze life chose me





Jiyeon said:


> Bronze or die.



Probably because I don't care to play norms so all my wins and losses are going to be in ranked.

But believe in me, I'll make it to silver.


someday


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

And he only has 28 LP. Lol.


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Probably because I don't care to play norms so all my wins and losses are going to be in ranked.
> 
> But believe in me, I'll make it to silver.
> 
> ...



Aim for diamonds.

diamonds diamonds diamonds.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why do you think I always give him shit for thinking he's better than Bronze



I don't think I'm better than Bronze on a whole, but I *do* think I'm better than Bronze 3 and below.

I was in Bronze 3 for like 2 weeks and then I lost a few games and played on tilt and dropped to 4.

I believe I should be in Bronze 2 or 1.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Aim for diamonds.
> 
> diamonds diamonds diamonds.



Silver comes before diamond.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

I've told you like 10 times that playing in Bronze isn't going to improve your play, at all.

Yet you keep playing it thinking you'll get better and climb the ladder.

I don't know why I even bother at this point, you're so ignorant to everything


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> I've told you like 10 times that playing in Bronze isn't going to improve your play, at all.
> 
> Yet you keep playing it thinking you'll get better and climb the ladder.
> 
> I don't know why I even bother at this point, you're so ignorant to everything


No one gives any fucks in normals, they just do what they want.

I tried playing norms on the weekend and it makes me sad when people see themselves doing bad, but don't try to play safe after they give up a few kills in lane.

Then they'll say something like "who cares it normals", that's why I don't play norms unless I'm practicing a new champion.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Even if they fuck around in normals they're 5 times better than the average bronze player.


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah in normals people won't even try at times.....so no ty.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

I think I'd like to play against or with Ji one day.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> I've told you like 10 times that playing in Bronze isn't going to improve your play, at all.
> 
> Yet you keep playing it thinking you'll get better and climb the ladder.
> 
> I don't know why I even bother at this point, you're so ignorant to everything



Question. 

Should i learn how to play support and ADC before i start ranked?

Im willing to do ADC even though i suck at it and find it boring, but i really don't want to support its torture to me even when im winning.

I was thinking i would just make a group of my friends to do ranked with me so i don't have to play adc or support and basically cause my team to lose lol.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Like sometimes, you can get a game in norms where people are actually trying to win and outplay each other and then the game is fun, but other than that, it's just people fucking around feeding and not caring that others are really trying to win even though it's not ranked.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Question.
> 
> Should i learn how to play support and ADC before i start ranked?
> 
> ...



You can only queue with 1 person in ranked.

You should learn EVERY role to a decent level before you do ranked, because you'll be forced to play every one at some point.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 12, 2013)

Maybe you should fight against the AI Jiyeon....Perhaps at beginner mode. ck

Jokes aside sometimes those bots do some weird stuff, some games they actually make me pay attention.(before i get fed)


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Question.
> 
> Should i learn how to play support and ADC before i start ranked?
> 
> ...



Learn support before anything.

Because 9 times out of 10 support will be free
and 10/10 if you're last pick you're going to have to support.

Invest in Thresh, Sona, Janna, Lulu, and like Taric.
I don't like support myself, but I invested in Janna and Nid and AP carries that can double as a legit support like Elise and Lux for whenever I'm stuck in that role.

And how could AD Carry be boring


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Maybe you should fight against the AI Jiyeon....Perhaps at beginner mode. ck
> 
> Jokes aside sometimes those bots do some weird stuff, some games they actually make me pay attention.(before i get fed)


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 12, 2013)

Just because Bronze forces the last pick to support every game doesn't mean silver and up does.

I have more people pick support before last pick than people who are last pick being forced in to it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> You can only queue with 1 person in ranked.
> 
> You should learn EVERY role to a decent level before you do ranked, because you'll be forced to play every one at some point.




Makes sense.

But every time i play ADC i get trolled so hard. I try to last hit which i can do decent enough, but then the enemy adc and support jump me and i almost die or i do die and then im behind and it gets worse from there.

and when i play support i try to start a fight say im leona and a get him with my Q and whatnot, then the adc does not follow up for whatever reason and i get hurt a lot or die because of it. 

Very frustrating. 

Honestly the idea of relying on another person so we can win the lane is not something i like, which is why i prefer mid or top. But i guess i can try and que with a friend of mine so at least i know i can trust my adc/support.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> *But every time i play ADC i get trolled so hard. I try to last hit which i can do decent enough, but then the enemy adc and support jump me and i almost die or i do die and then im behind and it gets worse from there.*
> 
> ...



You must be putting yourself in extremely vulnerable positions then.

Just last hit from the back of your minion wave or at a good enough distance from the wave that you'll be able to react to any aggression from the other side.

Or just use long range carries like Caitlyn and Varus if you're getting dived too much on short ranged ones.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 12, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Learn support before anything.
> 
> Because 9 times out of 10 support will be free
> and 10/10 if you're last pick you're going to have to support.
> ...



Its boring for me cause few things.

1. Have to rely on a support to help you do things. 

2. Can easily just be a farm fest. 

3. Can snowball like all hell. 

4. My play-style. My goal in top, mid, and jungle is pretty much always to kick the other guy out of the lane/jungle and or kill the other guy. In other words i like killing. Which of course you can do bot, but for me cause again i suck at ADC its not as easy to do, and being overly aggressive bot at least in my games is a death sentence. I rarely die from ganks when im top or mid, but bot oh boy lol.


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2013)

king ez build

also how did support zyra do more dmg than khazix?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Its boring for me cause few things.
> 
> 1. Have to rely on a support to help you do things.
> 
> ...


If you're overly aggressive maybe use champions with an escape like Ezreal?
But then again Ezreal's play style is kind of pussy so maybe Draven?
But Draven has no escapes except for his e->w combo and that's not gonna save you from a Xin Zhao or Hecarim gank.

Also, you should be glad if it's a farm fest down bot, there's no chance of you falling behind if you can farm properly and since the jungler sees it's a passive lane he probably won't gank.

You shouldn't die from ganks bot that much if your support wards properly and frequently and you react to things on your mini map.

All I can really tell you is if you like being aggressive in lane as an AD buy like Draven or Varus or MF or Cait.

Cause I'm not really an aggressive AD Carry unless I have a leona support or something, if she goes in there's no coming out.

That's why I like Ezreal so much, play like a pussy all day and still get kills.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 12, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You must be putting yourself in extremely vulnerable positions then.
> 
> Just last hit from the back of your minion wave or at a good enough distance from the wave that you'll be able to react to any aggression from the other side.
> 
> Or just use long range carries like Caitlyn and Varus if you're getting dived too much on short ranged ones.



Yes and no. Mostly its me being stupid im behind my creep waves but im still in a position where the support or adc can come at me. One game i forgot about the enemy leona and she of course q+stun+then Exhaust me, while ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ezreal jumped towards me and unloaded. partially due to me again being stupid and the fact my support put no wards in any of the bushes. 

To be fair to myself and the role of adc. i have played all but about 6 games as a ADC cause i don't like it. So i should play at least 20 more before i make any hard judgements on the role.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2013)

AD in essence is the easiest role in the game.
In essence not execution.

All an AD really does is farm, pick up kills in lane if he/she can get them, come out of lane at 20 minutes with 120+ cs take red buff, sit behind the front line in team fights and put out constant damage from the back.

The AD is the most important part of a team fight because that's where the consistent damage comes from, after your casters blow their combo on one person, the ad is still putting out damage to targets indefinitely because AAs aren't restricted by cool downs.

That's also why I favour supports like Thresh, Leona, Taric because they can actually defend their carry from threats, Soraka ain't gonna do shit if a Hecarim goes balls to wall on her AD.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> EDIT: As i said before i am a noob at this game so im just trying to learn more about your position as to why Kha'zix is op. I agree 100 percent that he is strong and if he got nerfed he would still be playable.
> 
> 1. What reset? Are you referring to his evo jump if so seems like a fair trade since he has to kill you first and use his ult anyway to upgrade it so it has that effect in the first place. If he had a reset like Kat then we would have some major problems i agree.
> 
> ...






Hope you don't mind I'm going to step in here too. Are we talking about pre patch Kha'zik or afterwards?

There is a reason why Veigar isn't played much competitively compared to Kha'zik but I'll get to that. The jump upgrade makes it hard to lock down Kha'zik. If he's successful in killing your adc/apc he can jump out no problem and go back in the fight OR he can continue to jump around killing people with his reset. (Examples: Alex Ich's quadra kills with him). Now I'm going to compare to Veigar's assassination. He can only target ONE person and they have to be terribly out of position to do so.

Okay so the comparison with Talon and Kha'zik. They are both assassins yes, but why is it easier to stop Talon? He generally got weaker from his last patch. Talon can only go e->q->w->ult as fast as possible but once that ult ends, he's done. Now if he can't kill his target, he is deemed weak. I've mentioned before Kha'zik, he can do so much damage with just his jump and w alone, he can q if needed. Afterwards, he can just jump out or stealth away. (Or continue killing. Talon can't necessarily do this same effect). Yes if your team has no cc, you'll lose no matter who you're against to be honest. The more cc the better.

He is squishy because he is an assassin. Veigar is also squishy too. If you know how to play assassins it's generally this -> your whole team has to initiate and you have to wait. You cannot initiate a fight as Kha'zik (unless their adc/apc are out of position and he can burst them down). And you clean up. That's just how Kha'zik works. He can one shot people just as Veigar. If they are strong enough, then they can.

Okay for the Veigar topic. He does not have an aoe stun. Only the outer side stuns, and if you know the range for it, it's not hard to dodge it. And it's honestly easier to deal with a Veigar's damage (Abysal/Banshee) compared to building armor (As a mage you can only get Seeker's. Kha'zik does mixed damage + he'll get brutalizer). Veigar has no escape unlike Kha'zik's jump. You can argue his stun as an escape but there are so many times I can bypass that. As for the jump, Kha'zik can use that as a gap closer which makes it incredibly hard for a mage to position away from him. 

 I rather face a Veigar than a Kha'zik. He's easier to deal with because 

1. you can position easier against him compared to a Kha'zik. 2. His damage is only good if you're stacking AP. DON'T STACK AP AGAINST VEIGAR. It's easy to build against him otherwise 3. He can only kill 1 target if he does manage to kill. (If he can't then he'll be useless in the teamfight) 4. His stun is easily avoidable (if you know how to position. A mage should never be in the front obviously. [But if a mage is in the back, Kha'zik can jump to him and kill him]). 5. He is incredibly easy to kill because he doesn't as much escapes as Kha'zik. 6. I play AD mids anyways. AD mids > Veigar.

I honestly think the change is fine. I don't think it buffed him necessarily but w/e. We'll see what happens.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

the main reason veigar isn't played is because if he gets 2v1'd the lane is fucked


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

especially since he _needs_ to farm


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Veigar probably isn't played competitively very much because of him not being so, versatile?
Like Veigar can blow up one person in an instant, but after that it's nothing until his skills come off cool down. 
And he's prone to be being ganked if the jungler can bait out his stun/dodge his stun/keep a timer on it.

Kha'Zix is just so versatile though, he can top/mid/jungle and he does ridiculous damage, not to mention his reset mechanic makes him hard to keep pinned and hard to keep from getting fed if the person is skilled on him.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh yeah I never said why he's not played much in the competitive scene. Oh well.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyways, my one ranked game of the night was with Darth. Their ADC was terrible... I don't know. Either he was terrible or I am a good Leona, and I'm not a good leona. So he was terrible. He got hit by every zenith blade, he would make it super obvious that their jungler was at bottom, his positioning was just terrible in teamfights, and he just ... I don't know. He mains ADC too so I don't understand why he was playing so bad that game.

We won a 4 v 5 with Darth at bottom (Darth: I'm going bottom unless you guys are starting a fight. *Their jungler initiates on us when he said that*. Me: Yeah uh we're fighting). Darth comes in and cleans things up rofl. Fed ADC + Support peeling for him > their fed bruiser. 

DARTH STOLE BARON WHEN HIS SMITE IS DOWN. Op shit. I can point out so many mistakes from the enemy team as well as pointing my own mistakes + my adc (we were doing stupid stuff after baron. I could've gotten an early double kill if I turned on Janna. We still won lane hard but I'm thinking meh, if I had done better in my decisions the lane would've snowball much harder). The game was still fun though. 

Darth carrying from jungle, me carrying from support. Two of the roles that generally don't carry lol.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 13, 2013)

αce said:


> king ez build
> 
> also how did support zyra do more dmg than khazix?



And Jarvan. And Graves. And Ahri.

Nerf Zyra.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Anyways, my one ranked game of the night was with Darth. Their ADC was terrible... I don't know. Either he was terrible or I am a good Leona, and I'm not a good leona. So he was terrible. He got hit by every zenith blade, he would make it super obvious that their jungler was at bottom, his positioning was just terrible in teamfights, and he just ... I don't know. He mains ADC too so I don't understand why he was playing so bad that game.
> 
> We won a 4 v 5 with Darth at bottom (Darth: I'm going bottom unless you guys are starting a fight. *Their jungler initiates on us when he said that*. Me: Yeah uh we're fighting). Darth comes in and cleans things up rofl. Fed ADC + Support peeling for him > their fed bruiser.
> 
> ...



Who said Jungle doesn't carry


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Who said Jungle doesn't carry



Jungle / Support carry early. They don't carry late. That's the general idealization from people. (From season 2). People still think that now though season 3 makes it much easier to carry from jungle/support. 

Also AP Carry / AD Carry. The name entitles that they are the carries. Plus Jungle/Support get all the shit to them if something goes wrong.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Katarina gets countered by Kassadin and loses mid.

Blames jungle for not ganking a failed lane enough.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

If the jungler didn't snowball gank for Kat before level 6 then it's actually a bad play by the jungler.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

What the actual fuck is wrong with some people.

Some thread in the Clan/Team section on the EUW forums is looking for members, intending to go for LCS etc in the future, demands high diamond/challenger applicants only.

I look up the person who made the team, he is Gold V after 800 ranked games and the other player is Plat 2.

Talk about being delusional in what you can ask from applicants when you're not good yourself.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm opposed to baby sitting lanes that aren't bot as a jungler.
If the other team's mid is Swain and our mid is Vlad, i'll gank but I won't waste time babysitting.

I don't see the point in baby sitting a lane that's lost in champion select.


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Katarina gets countered by Kassadin and loses mid.
> 
> Blames jungle for not ganking a failed lane enough.



It depends though. If she pushed the lane to his tower what can the jungler do? If he was pushing her a bit or in the middle of the lane then it is the junglers fault.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

...Are you kidding me? Why would you baby sit bot over mid/top, especially if they're in a rough match up.

Bronze V logic right there, yet again.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> ...Are you kidding me? Why would you baby sit bot over mid/top, especially if they're in a rough match up.
> 
> Bronze V logic right there, yet again.



So you're going to waste time ganking mid every 5 seconds while Bot loses?

If they're in a rough match up then tough luck, I'll put pressure on the lane and help them to farm properly, but I'm not going to gank mid/top once every jungle clear while other lanes need attention.

And if someone deliberately picks into their counter they deserve to lose.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Sigh, once again, why am I even bothering with you.

You shouldn't even be focusing on ganking bot unless they're getting camped or losing hard, I thought that even as a Bronze jungler you would realize that snowballing top or mid is way more important than bot.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

I was going to say Bot lane is hard to gank for because it's always warded. But then again, Bronze players don't really ward every 3 minutes. So... 

Yeah I don't know. It depends on who's top and who's mid though. For top lane, one gank is suffice enough to win his lane. (Unless he screws up somehow). Mid, it should be easy to gank for (unless you have a Nidalee on your team. Or anyone without any cc for mid). 

Basically you should just focus on who to snowball. It doesn't necessarily have to be mid/top. But it doesn't always have to be bot too.

It's good to gank early for mid/top though to get a lane advantage.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

This game was the most fun I've had in a while, everyone made clutch plays all the time, going to submit a play from Leona to Top 5 Plays, see if it ends up there.

Good stuff, she was at 100 HP but managed to make plays with Singed and got a triple and got away.


----------



## Nim (Jun 13, 2013)

In Bronze no one wanted to play supp or adc. So I mained these roles. Now, in Silver a lot of people are playing adc and supp ;_; I have to learn the other roles now.. 

Can someone give me tips for top? I'm just so afraid of farming with not-ranged champs.. the other top laner will probably kill me instantly .-.


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> In Bronze no one wanted to play supp or adc. So I mained these roles. Now, in Silver a lot of people are playing adc and supp ;_; I have to learn the other roles now..
> 
> Can someone give me tips for top? I'm just so afraid of farming with not-ranged champs.. the other top laner will probably kill me instantly .-.




*Spoiler*: __ 



BE    A      MAN


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 13, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> In Bronze no one wanted to play supp or adc. So I mained these roles. Now, in Silver a lot of people are playing adc and supp ;_; I have to learn the other roles now..
> 
> Can someone give me tips for top? I'm just so afraid of farming with not-ranged champs.. the other top laner will probably kill me instantly .-.



It depends on what champions you play for top

Just above all don't play Nasus


----------



## Santí (Jun 13, 2013)

I *really* like the changes to Hecarim. I didn't like the idea of R'ing past someone then knocking them back with my E very often because then I wouldn't get the full damage of my ulti caused by landing on the enemy champion. Now I don't have to worry about that, and I can ulti through them while charging my E and still get the full damage of onslaught. 

10/10 update.


----------



## Nim (Jun 13, 2013)

Didi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> BE    A      MAN



I need a surgery then D:



Gogeta said:


> It depends on what champions you play for top
> 
> Just above all don't play Nasus



So far I have these top champs which I'm interested in playing: Cho, Elise, Gangplank, Kayle (?), Malph, Singed *doesn't own many*


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 13, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> So far I have these top champs which I'm interested in playing: Cho, Elise, Gangplank, Kayle (?), Malph, Singed *doesn't own many*



With Cho you don't have to worry about doing many mistakes because you'll heal it up all through his passive. The point of Cho Gath isn't to get 30000 kills but to become unkillable late game. His abilities cost a ton of mana so don't spam them. Ulti minions till you get 6 stacks.

Elise is a huge lane bully and a lot of top laners have issue playing against her due to her %dmg harass. I haven't played her really so i can't tell you much about it. Generally you should harass whenever you can/have the mana to do so

Gangplank has fallen out of flavor and for good reasons, i don't recommend playing him over other top laners unless it's your preference

Kayle can be played top lane but is better mid lane. Not talking simply about build wise, but the ability to go 4v2 bot and assure that the enemy won't get a single kill due to her Ult is what makes her so strong.

Malph is a really go top laner who counters a lot of ADs. Generally the lane won't have huge kill potential unless you build some offensive items on Malphite (Sorc/Haunting), but late game he has excellent initiation and fucks AS based bruisers and ADCs.

Singed is a huge troll of a champ and with his new playstyle (proxy singed) he is a real pain in the ass to deal with, and he snowballs really hard, but can be abused early on. 
I recommend you playing all of these champions and picking 1 or 2 with which you'll stick.


----------



## Nim (Jun 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> With Cho you don't have to worry about doing many mistakes because you'll heal it up all through his passive. The point of Cho Gath isn't to get 30000 kills but to become unkillable late game. His abilities cost a ton of mana so don't spam them. Ulti minions till you get 6 stacks.
> 
> Elise is a huge lane bully and a lot of top laners have issue playing against her due to her %dmg harass. I haven't played her really so i can't tell you much about it. Generally you should harass whenever you can/have the mana to do so
> 
> ...



Thank you <3


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Anyways, my one ranked game of the night was with Darth. Their ADC was terrible... I don't know. Either he was terrible or I am a good Leona, and I'm not a good leona. So he was terrible. He got hit by every zenith blade, he would make it super obvious that their jungler was at bottom, his positioning was just terrible in teamfights, and he just ... I don't know. He mains ADC too so I don't understand why he was playing so bad that game.
> 
> We won a 4 v 5 with Darth at bottom (Darth: I'm going bottom unless you guys are starting a fight. *Their jungler initiates on us when he said that*. Me: Yeah uh we're fighting). Darth comes in and cleans things up rofl. Fed ADC + Support peeling for him > their fed bruiser.
> 
> ...



Why is this game so hard? Lol that baron steal with a vi ult was hilarious.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Sigh, once again, why am I even bothering with you.
> 
> You shouldn't even be focusing on ganking bot unless they're getting camped or losing hard, I thought that even as a Bronze jungler you would realize that snowballing top or mid is way more important than bot.



Really?

So if the wave is constantly pushed to our side of the map and the other side is getting overly aggressive I shouldn't gank bot right?

Even though making sure their AD is irrelevant when the team fight phase comes around is important right?

And I'd rather help all my lanes to win instead of ganking one lane every 5 seconds while their jungle puts pressure on all my lanes.


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Really?
> 
> So if the wave is constantly pushed to our side of the map and the other side is getting overly aggressive I shouldn't gank bot right?
> 
> ...



kills are important jiyeon but never forget the game is about objective control. When jungling, remember that after a gank you ideally want to force one or more objectives. 

Even just getting damage onto a tower is an objective. 

So if you gank bot lane, dont do so because you just want to get a kill on their support and then get out, do it so you can force down their turret, grab baron, control their buffs, etc. 

Counterganking is entirely different on the other hand and has more to do with reading the opposing jungler's or solo laner's movements and denying them the ability to force objectives. 

So at this point Jiyeon, don't think of it as "oh i have to help all my lanes win their lanes", that's not necessarily what a Jungler needs to do. Your main focus should be on securing buffs for your team, helping them push down turrets and dragon early, securing control over both jungles (buy wards bro), and keeping up in exp and items (dont forget to farm your camps lol). Manage that and you should be fine.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> kills are important jiyeon but never forget the game is about objective control. When jungling, remember that after a gank you ideally want to force one or more objectives.
> 
> Even just getting damage onto a tower is an objective.
> 
> ...



That's why I'm opposed to baby sitting lanes like top and mid.

I'm going to waste time sitting in a bush for 5 minutes for a half a chance to get a kill when I could be farming my jungle or putting pressure bot so that the tower falls faster and they have more room to breathe.

And yeah, I like warding out the other jungler so I know where they are and for the possibility of a smite steal.
When you smite steal someone's buff, the way they stop moving and just stand there is hilarious 

I want a non blue reliant jungler though, so I can pass on blue to mid without having to be overly concerned about my own mana pool.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 13, 2013)

You know how to get to silver Jiyeon?

Stop ragequitting games when they are not in your favor


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

When have I ever rage quit a game Gogeta?

If you're still talking about that twitch game, I've already said the sole reason was because I had over 200 ping constantly and then lag spikes up to 1.4k ping, so the game was unplayable.

I duoed with Infamy the other day and a cunt Nautilus didn't wan to support me, so I 2v1d bot but I still tried and kept up with Ezreal in farm for most of the game.

And I still got kills too, so I don't know who you think is a rage quitter.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 13, 2013)

I have 220+ ping all the god damn time, Vae had too, Darth has too. 

Oh, and i think people have said this wasn't the first time you've done this either.


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2013)

lol gogeta why are you trying to make needless drama.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 13, 2013)

Mad: The Thread


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol gogeta why are you trying to make needless drama.



Cause i am extremely sick and tired of his posts

Every single post is him whining about his teammates

How many times have you guys been VERY nice to him explaining that he should perhaps focus on himself and not his teammates, and yet he has still continued?

How many times have you tried to help him after he has whined about his teammates when he is fucking bronze (This is what i find funny, when you are *that* shit and complain about others) and he still went on raging, ignoring everything that you've said?

I understand the rage every now and then after a bad game, but holy crap, this much? After _every_ game? 

Basically, he has whined about his team, which no one cares about, and we've given him multiple choices, either to focus on himself, or to just play normals, he has ignored both and continued being an annoying douchebag, just flat out bitching about how HE ISNT THAT GOOD BUT DEFINITELY ABOVE BRONZE 3.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Cause i am extremely sick and tired of his posts
> 
> Every single post is him whining about his teammates
> 
> ...



Never


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Time to play ADC Nidalee.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

If only our jungler wasn't a Bronze V scrub


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 13, 2013)

Well i've learned from experience that

1. If we have a Teemo anywhere, or Trynd/Yi jungle, we lose
2. If team is arguing in champ select, they will do so even more ingame, thereby losing the game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well i've learned from experience that
> 
> 1. If we have a Teemo anywhere, or Trynd/Yi jungle, we lose
> 2. If team is arguing in champ select, they will do so even more ingame, thereby losing the game



3. If someone says GG after FB, or FF at 20 when the score is barely 0-3, it usually is a loss because of the guy giving up so early he doesn't want to try. Not because it was a loss at FB or we were at a disadvantage. I don't think I've ever won with a person who already gave up early and spams the surrender button.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I have 220+ ping all the god damn time, Vae had too, Darth has too.
> 
> *Oh, and i think people have said this wasn't the first time you've done this either.*



Quote it.

Because I know I don't rage quit and you're just talking out your ass.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

And fun fact: The ignore function is there when you don't want to see someone you don't like's post.

Maybe you should use it if your panties get in such a knot reading what I post.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

anyone below 17 years of age should be banned from this thread


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 13, 2013)

Meh i am not going to lose patience to you

Simple as this, you are flooding the thread with your constant bitching, and people are getting annoyed at your repetitive whining.
You are in shit tier because you are horrible at this game, just amazingly bad at this game. Stop whining your teammates explaining how bad they were each game. If you did that for yourself you'd be Challenger by now.

And i am not going to printscreen what everyone says about you, nor am i going to point fingers, just to let you know not everyone loves seeing your bitchy posts. Every once in a while to let off steam is fine, doing it in every post isn't.



αce said:


> anyone below 17 years of age should be banned from this thread



Isn't twitch chat full of 12 year olds


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 13, 2013)

Ill put you on my ignore list now, but the only reason people have been nice to you instead of pointing out how shit you are every time you wrote anything, is because they want to make this thread hostile-free, not because they love putting up with your shit.

For a better thread and to make yourself a better player, for the last time, don't look at how bad your teammates were. Look at how bad you are to be unable to carry them. You had how many, 500 games in bronze?

IIRC you also said how no one cared about normals. Guess what, i was Silver 5, played around 300-400 normals only, rose to Gold 3. So don't pull that bullshit.
You can still rise despite 200+ ping, as others have shown. Stop being so ignorant, god damn.

GL in future.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Really?

Because all I see is you being mad that I left a game that not even you were doing well in because I was lagging really badly.

Conversation about the twitch game ended 3 or 4 pages ago and you come back accusing me of rage quitting because you're upset?

So sad.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

In other news - Maknoon won't be in OGN at all next season due to complications with Roster locking.
inb4 CLG Maknoon


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2013)

Alright guys, settle down. The ignore function is right there if you need to use it.

MOBAs bring out the worst in us, we all know it.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 13, 2013)

First time I ever seen a mod post this thread


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

A MOD
AM I IN THE TWILIGHT ZONE


----------



## Chausie (Jun 13, 2013)

You know it was getting bad when a mod enters the LoL thread to tell you to calm down.


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2013)

αce said:


> anyone below 17 years of age should be banned from this thread


make it 19 pls.


Chausie said:


> You know it was getting bad when a mod enters the LoL thread to tell you to calm down.



I believe it's the first time in recorded history a Mod has posted in this thread.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Someone snitched.


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2013)

αce said:


> anyone below 17 years of age should be banned from this thread


How many would we have left?


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

> How many would we have left?



enough that we could have human level conversations
not this neanderthal crap


----------



## Naruto (Jun 13, 2013)

4N said:


> First time I ever seen a mod post this thread



And I don't even do LOL, just DotA


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

I see you sneak dissing me Ace


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

actually vae and gogeta have the most cancerous posts in this thread
your posts are just funny now because i feel bad for your bronzelyfe


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Aren't both of them older than 17?


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

i think vae is like 11


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Just walked into the wrong lobby...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 13, 2013)

rofl

bronze teams


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

They seemed chill in champion select.

Don't know how they'll act in game though.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Speaking of pre-mades, Rem we should practice.


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm online right now. ^ ^


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

If it's a normal, then that's not surprising. If it's a ranked, I'd be like ... what the fuck is this shit lol.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

I think the thing that grinds my gears the most about this game is when someone on the other team takes my champion and I'm forced to play someone else.

That's so annoying.


----------



## Santí (Jun 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> kills are important jiyeon but never forget the game is about objective control. When jungling, remember that after a gank you ideally want to force one or more objectives.
> 
> Even just getting damage onto a tower is an objective.
> 
> ...



I realized this was exactly where I went wrong when I returned to the game the other week and ended up losing 10 games in a row. I still remembered how to blow ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) the fuck up and wreck everything, but when I think over everything that went wrong in those 10 matches and "how the fuck can I lose so many times while being fed with like 20 kills/assists?" the only conclusion I could tell myself was "I wasn't pushing hard enough for objectives" despite counter-jungling and ganking lanes like a fucking wrecking train.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 13, 2013)

Have you guys seen this skin

[YOUTUBE]wP-2aE3Cw4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Watch your mouth Santi.


----------



## Santí (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm a grown man, kid.

You best watch your manners before I watch my mouth.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

You're a grown man kid?

K.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

this
thread
is
op


----------



## Sasori (Jun 13, 2013)

^ That skin looks appalling.


----------



## Santí (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh look, took him 40 minutes to remove a comma.

Let's circle around him and applaud his wit. While we're at it, let's kill two birds with one stone and applaud him on Bronze III as well. Let's reassure his miserable existence that everything will, and is going to be okay.


----------



## Santí (Jun 13, 2013)

I need to delete some shit because I don't think I have enough space for LoL.

Every time I try to patch, it fucks over at around 94% and it reverts back to 33%, then 0%, and then stops patching altogether.


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon does what Ace wish he could do. Make the thread this mad.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Oh look, took him 40 minutes to remove a comma.
> 
> Let's circle around him and applaud his wit. While we're at it, let's kill two birds with one stone and applaud him on Bronze III as well. Let's reassure his miserable existence that everything will, and is going to be okay.



Please Santi.

I wouldn't give you 40 minutes of my time even if you were dying.


----------



## Santí (Jun 13, 2013)

Of course you wouldn't. You can't even give 40 minutes of your time to actually be somewhat useful to your team, let alone give 40 to a man who's already dying.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

Damn, Edward super nice saying he doesn't care much about the skills as much as his personality of kindness.

EDIT: Aatrox out now.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 13, 2013)

Bought Aatrox just now.

Going to play him at 6:30 EST, I have shit to do.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 13, 2013)

Have they buffed the horse mans damage yet?

I like his play style, his mobility and ult are amazing, but even one game a few months back where i decided not to build tank mode and got a trinity force my damage felt pretty low. 

Also who carrys better in ranked at top Jax or Jayce(I mention these two as they are my favorite champs)


----------



## Guiness (Jun 13, 2013)

Someone gift me aattox.

I'll love u 4ever.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 13, 2013)

Jayce carries harder. 

Simply because he has more burst, which is better early game (in comparison to sustained damage). What this means is that he can snowball the lane faster and earlier,  and then go help other lanes due to all his utility. Hell, he is one of the best top laners ATM so yeah.

So yah. I mean i've beaten every Jayce with Jax in ranked but yeah IMO Jayce is a much better champ overall than Jax.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 13, 2013)

^Whats the blasphemy in your signature. 

Olaf beating up Mantheon?(Even if its true such a thing should not be made)


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh damn, games about even but trynd kind of fed.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 13, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^Whats the blasphemy in your signature.
> 
> Olaf beating up Mantheon?(Even if its true such a thing should not be made)



On youtube, search : Stick Figure Spotlight : Twisted Treeline


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2013)

4N said:


> Someone gift me aattox.
> 
> I'll love u 4ever.



jesus fuck 4n, stop begging


it's making you look ridiculously pathetic


----------



## Santí (Jun 13, 2013)

Aatrox reminds me of a fair Sion.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Of course you wouldn't. You can't even give 40 minutes of your time to actually be somewhat useful to your team, let alone give 40 to a man who's already dying.



Yo but, why you mad tho?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Who ever asked if Gogeta and me are over 17.

I'm 19, Gogeta is 16.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 13, 2013)

Didi said:


> jesus fuck 4n, stop begging
> 
> 
> it's making you look ridiculously pathetic



why does it peeve you so much?

like holy shit, chill out. if i *really *wanted him, i can just buy him myself by buying RP. its not like if i got him now i'll be able to play him anyway, even in blind pick.

and don't even think about asking why don't I because it'll be for the same reason why everyone else could but don't: have no monehz to spare or IP. 

so stop getting your knickers in a twist.  damn dude. 

everyone in this thread need to like take a step back and let some of the hot air blow in the other direction. so bloody tense cuz everyone takes every little shit in this thread seriously. you know its reached a certain point when a mod actually posts in this thread. smh.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Not everyone knows how to have a good time 4n.

Look at Santi get baited and outsmarted by me, I'm not even trying.


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2013)

4N said:


> why does it peeve you so much?
> 
> like holy shit, chill out. if i *really *wanted him, i can just buy him myself by buying RP. its not like if i got him now i'll be able to play him anyway, even in blind pick.
> 
> ...




>chill out


lol

wtf


Just saying that the begging looks pathetic (at least to me)
I use strong language a lot, most of the time, doesn't mean I'm worked up


I mean, I could say nothing about it
but I'm not one to beat around the bush or say white lies
so I just say it



Take it this way, if I disliked you I wouldn't have said anything and just laughed like 'hahaha what a pathetic loser'
instead I say something about it so you can stop looking pathetic




*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, if you can't play enough games to get the IP to buy him, it'd be pretty shitty for someone to gift him to you considering you obviously don't have much time to play him anyway, thought about that?






don't know why you're so insulted
you know this is how I am
Not personally attacking you, just saying how your action looks
tbh you're the one that needs to chill lol
and stop being such a girl


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

/popcorn. 

On another news, Aatrox's passive is annoying as fuck. But otherwise, I don't like using him. He reminds me of Jax in a way but I find his E a little awkward.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

That's like 2 champions in a row with a revive passive Riot has released in a row now?

What's next, a champion that doesn't die?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

''You know it's reached a certian point when a mod actually posts in this thread.''

Mods are supposed to post in most thread


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2013)

OH MY


THAT JANNA ULT


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

But the point is no mod has ever came to this thread despite the daily flaming etc until today.

Nothing even happened today, just gogeta getting upset over spilled milk.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''You know it's reached a certian point when a mod actually posts in this thread.''
> 
> Mods are supposed to post in most thread



This is already the 11th thread for LoL. From when I joined this thread until now, I've never seen a mod post here lol. 

Also hmm really hope CLG wins against Dig. They look like they will but anything can happen.

edit: I just realized Dig is running the Ken/Zac combo. But kind of failing it. Janna ult ~


----------



## Chausie (Jun 13, 2013)

Maybe, but they don't. Particularly not in the LoL threads.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 13, 2013)

Didi said:


> >chill out
> 
> 
> lol
> ...



its because its looks as if you are coming at me.

and even though i know how you are, at the same time it seems you immensely bothered by me making a simple request. i could care less if someone actually did it, though I somewhat do wish that they did. It sort of sucks when you go out of your way to gift some people yet no one gifts you back. not saying that i gift people so i can be gifted myself, just saying it would be nice if someone did for a change.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 13, 2013)

Well i believe i've been here since the very first LoL thread. Only WAD, Darth, Didi and i believe Fraj posted there actively.

Ah how times have changed. But yeah no mod has shown until now.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

doubellift is god


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Hady owes me 2 skins.

He won't pay his debts.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 13, 2013)

im so sad im missing all of this


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

This game is soooo lonnnnggggg


----------



## Guiness (Jun 13, 2013)

fck it

even though streaming videos eat alot of data

im gonna watch this game

speaking of which, 60 mins? damn.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

This fucking game yo


----------



## Guiness (Jun 13, 2013)

clg won

k no more streaming vids


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2013)

might be best game in the whole lcs so far (including last season)


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Fucking hell.

Doublegod and Nien with the plays.


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2013)

wtf was that game....


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

that fucking game 
karthus 1000 ap

like real


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

I like how it's now Curse and Edward. voyboy your time has passed.

BTW, pbe updates.

Draven has a new passive and Syndra can now move wile casting q and w


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2013)

lol vae left to masturbate and missed it all.

tsk.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I like how it's now Curse and Edward. voyboy your time has passed.
> 
> BTW, pbe updates.
> 
> Draven has a new passive and Syndra can now move wile casting q and w



What's Dray Dray's new passive?


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

the one karthus to end them all


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

"qtpie doesn't cs well" -doublelift 2013


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol vae left to masturbate and missed it all.
> 
> tsk.



I watched the end, from 50 min.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

CURSE OR DIE


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

crs is going to get rekt
cloud 9 runs korean comps
and we all know koreans are our overlords


----------



## Guiness (Jun 13, 2013)

Draven's new Adoration passive does seem to fit his character better.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

VOYBOY PLAYED TRYNDAMERE AND I DIDN'T SEE

OH MY GOD

IM GOING TO KILL MYSELF


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

cloud 9 hai and cloud 9 leminnation are pretty much o.g.'s in the LOL scene
im not sure about their lan history but these guys have always been atop the ladders


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

bans : jayce, ryze, kennen


is this ogn?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

The yung cop on Draven?


Yung Cop gonna go ham.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

DRAAAAAAAAAAAAVEN.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

GG 

Godward on his blitz.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

cloud 9's comps are always solid
zac + any ap aoe comp is always stupid strong

sona is just a solid support


this game was over at picks
calling it now


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2013)

>saint on maokai


is this real life


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Remind me again why people let Meteos have Zac every game?


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

letting them have zac is pretty stupid considering the way they make their comps
montecristo and vae's predictions about quantic winning this season might be legit

although its still early


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

Edward is god.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

MAKE HIM STOP

GODWARD 

MAKE HIM STOP


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

there is only one god
and he's in korea

false prophet


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

also me and adrian getting up early to watch blaze vs ozone on saturday
who wants in skype 





also quantic still gonna win this
#faith


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Curse getting Hyphy, my god the plays.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

tf got shut down hard
meanwhile khazix is still in a good spot
im not sure if worth


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2013)

lol edward tried to steal that kill


gg forever a support carry


----------



## Santí (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Yo but, why you mad tho?



I don't have to be mad to tell you you're useless.

I take great joy in doing it, and do it with a great big smile on my face.



Jiyeon said:


> Look at Santi get baited and outsmarted by me, I'm not even trying.



lel.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

this blitzcrank
kills secured everywhere


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Edward with all the kill secures.


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2013)

αce said:


> crs is going to get rekt
> cloud 9 runs korean comps
> and we all know koreans are our overlords



lol so wrong.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

> lol so wrong



last part was right : (


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Ezreal saving Kha'Zix life by tanking the Draven ult


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

and they say the comeback began on that fateful baron attempt


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

I feel Crs knew it was good to snowball Voyboy and stop Balls because it would negate the Zac/Rumble combo. 

But damn C9 is still not down and out yet. Balls just went 0/4 to 3/4 after that team fight lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

HAI AND METEOS DAMN SON.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

this fucking meteos
also gg khazix op


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

Zac ganks op.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

I tooold you, gotta ban Zac.


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

NGL. This doesn't seem like a throw from Curse rather they are being outplayed.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

no wonder rumble has been nerfed so much
you can lose lane by like 50 cs and be down 3 kills and still destroy an entire team because his ulti is just so damn good
especially with zac


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

"kha zix is a balanced champion"

said no one, ever


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2013)

Damn, dat Meteos


super saiyans OP


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> NGL. This doesn't seem like a throw from Curse rather they are being outplayed.



No, they're being outplayed and they were out picked.

Why the fuck are people still giving Zac to C9, I swear to god


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> NGL. This doesn't seem like a throw from Curse rather they are being outplayed.



They are doing everything right. They just didn't expect C9 to go 3 v 5 and win. That was a ballsy move from Meteos when he jumped in as they were seiging mid and it worked out.

This is played from the previous patch so yeah Kha'zik op. I don't know why Saint didn't just take Zac from him since Cop took Draven from Sneaky.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

diving as zac isn't necessarily the end of the world


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

αce said:


> diving as zac isn't necessarily the end of the world



True unless they kill him and CRS takes baron instead. I think they did blow everything on Rumble from before which is why he dove in like that. I don't remember even though it just happened lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

I gotta admit, Jacky was really useless this game, melted every fight and did nothing.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

korean comps op


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

I would've been mad as fuck if I was Edward and Voyboy.


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

Gotta give Cop props for actually getting a kill in that chase on him.


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2013)

the secret to cloud 9's success is that they have the best logo (aesthetically) and clothing


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I would've been mad as fuck if I was Edward and Voyboy.



I'd be mad at not being at their level. I don't think they really threw. But the Zac, Rumble, and Sona ult were perfect.

Zac would jump on them. Saint engages and then Rumble ults the backline. Sona then ults them and they just melt saint and the rest.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I don't have to be mad to tell you you're useless.
> 
> I take great joy in doing it, and do it with a great big smile on my face.
> 
> ...





> I still remembered how to blow ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) the fuck up and wreck everything, but when I think over everything that went wrong in those 10 matches and "how the fuck can I lose so many times while being fed with like 20 kills/assists?"



Sounds pretty useless to me.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

zac, sona, rumble is retarded
and khazix is balanced


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

DIG vs TSM
I predict TSM stomp


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Tbh, what won cloud 9 the game was Curse not having a comp that could deal with Zac going in backed up by the crescendo and equalizer.

They had no disengage at all.

Edward is probs gonna get frustrated as time goes on because of stuff like that.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'd be mad at not being at their level. I don't think they really threw. But the Zac, Rumble, and Sona ult were perfect.
> 
> Zac would jump on them. Saint engages and then Rumble ults the backline. Sona then ults them and they just melt saint and the rest.



Not to mention Hai being a beast and killing the isolated people. Their ults caused CRS to split apart from each other and it made it easier for Hai to kill them.

Yeah Nyjacky was useless in the teamfights but if you look at CRS comp it's a pick someone off comp, it's not that great as a teamfighting comp. If they picked someone off, such as LemonNation, Balls, or Hai, the combo falls short. BUT then again, when Balls missed his ultimate and he died because of it, C9's combo landed perfectly on them and was able to come back from it.


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2013)

wtf


I could swear Balls is Chaox's brother


jesus they look alike a lot


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2013)

in b4 people call me racist


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Didi said:


> wtf
> 
> 
> I could swear that one dude is Chaox's brother
> ...



Balls? He's mini Chaox


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Actually, I'm gonna agree with Ace, Curse lost in champion select.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Didi said:


> wtf
> 
> 
> I could swear Balls is Chaox's brother
> ...



I'm Asian and they do look a lot alike. So yeah he looks like Chaox's younger brother.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

> Actually, I'm gonna agree with Ace, Curse lost in champion select.



yeah they got outcomped


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

They ran a, let me catch you with a blind hook over the wall and kill you before your team can react comp against a balls to the wall, let's fight comp.

They need to research and practice different comps cause it's like they only play a pick comp or a poke comp.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 13, 2013)

αce said:


> yeah they got outcomped



You mean outplayed
C9's teamplay is 10x better than Curse's


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

> You mean outplayed
> C9's teamplay is 10x better than Curse's



well, that too


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> They ran a, let me catch you with a blind hook over the wall and kill you before your team can react comp against a balls to the wall, let's fight comp.
> 
> They need to research and practice different comps cause it's like they only play a pick comp or a poke comp.



They lack the coordination to play good team fight comps, that's why they run pick and poke comps.

That's how Curse has always been.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> They ran a, let me catch you with a blind hook over the wall and kill you before your team can react comp against a balls to the wall, let's fight comp.
> 
> They need to research and practice different comps cause it's like they only play a pick comp or a poke comp.



Well it's not based on Edward but I know what you mean. It's more of pick anyone off - TF's gold card, Elise's stun, Maokai's snare, Draven's stand aside, and Edward's Blitz. It worked great early as you can see. Just not mid/late. 

It's not a bad comp but C9's was clearly better.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 13, 2013)

Infamy said:


> You mean outplayed
> C9's teamplay is 10x better than Curse's



Their comp was bad.  Even if Edward landed a hook, they had very little to follow up on it.  Elise stun is a skillshot.  TF's gold card is not on demand.  Maokai has to throw himself at someone to lock them down.  Draven has to be in range.

Curse lacked aoe control.  They also lacked good pokes.  They also didn't have any way to quickly engage or disengage.  C9 on the other had Ez, Khaz, Zac, and Rumble who could immediately follow up on any engage.  They could hit very hard before Curse could even react.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

This isn't fair.

Twice my ezreal has been taken away from me today.

Riot pls.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Their comp was bad.  *Even if Edward landed a hook, they had very little to follow up on it.  Elise stun is a skillshot.  TF's gold card is not on demand.  Maokai has to throw himself at someone to lock them down.  Draven has to be in range.*
> 
> Curse lacked aoe control.  They also lacked good pokes.  They also didn't have any way to quickly engage or disengage.  C9 on the other had Ez, Khaz, Zac, and Rumble who could immediately follow up on any engage.  They could hit very hard before Curse could even react.



Once again you show your lack of knowledge and shitty opinions.

Welcome back, Wesley.


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

correct me if I am wrong. But I think a pretty big problem with Curse is Voyboy. He always picks assassins or bruisers and it's always up to saint to initiate. when Saint initiates and dies they have no one else.  I think Vb needs to play a champ like malph or shen. IMO Voy's playstyle is more of a mid champ.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Crumbz with Bronze level flashes.


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2013)

αce said:


> korean comps op


yeah koreans got dem sick computers


Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm Asian and they do look a lot alike. So yeah he looks like Chaox's younger brother.


what kind of asian names their child terry?


----------



## Guiness (Jun 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> what kind of asian names their child terry?



this.

i actually thought terry was black when i first heard him. 

then i thought he was trolling me when he said he was asian.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> yeah koreans got dem sick computers
> 
> what kind of asian names their child terry?



My real name is Rei. I changed it to Terry when I got my citizenship.


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2013)

But Rei sounds so much cooler!


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 13, 2013)

Rei sounds badass


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Rei sounds like a girls name.


----------



## Didi (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah man, Rei is a cool name (what's the correct pronunciation though?), you fucked up


----------



## Guiness (Jun 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> My real name is Rei. I changed it to Terry when I got my citizenship.



my life just changed


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

My dad made us have American names and I thought Terry was a cool name when I was 10. Shut up >_> I was told by my brothers and sisters that Rei is a girl's name too.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 13, 2013)

bad taste rei


----------



## Maerala (Jun 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> My real name is Rei. I changed it to Terry when I got my citizenship.



What the hell mang! I got my citizenship a year ago, no one told me I could change my name!

God!


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

whats wrong with adrian
and lol kiwikid with the ambition reference
he's always in ogn twitch chat


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

Rei Ayanami.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

SIGH. Rei is also a girl's name too so I always hated it cause my brothers would tease me about it too. 

STICKING WITH TERRY. I didn't even know about Rei Ayanami until I saw the anime.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Adrian could change his name to Gaylover18


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

mandatory cloud op


also tsm starting their season out like the last


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

Why not something cool like Lee?


----------



## Maerala (Jun 13, 2013)

αce said:


> whats wrong with adrian



When I meet new people they always shout AAAADRIIIIAAAAAAAAN like I'm supposed to be grateful for the Rocky reference. Scumbags. 



Vae said:


> Adrian could change his name to Gaylover18



xfioramaster18*

Actually I'd probably go with like, Saine or something. You know how Mesaana's Age of Legends name was Saine Tarasind? That was always appealing.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

that sounds retarded


----------



## Maerala (Jun 13, 2013)

You don't know WoT, you can't be a part of this.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

i can judge a name
its retarded


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Lol, neg me more Santi.

Your rage elates me.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

ill name my kid tony tony chopper


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

Ace Chopper.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 13, 2013)

You'll have quintuplet girls, Ace.

And you're gonna name of them Shauna.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

i actually want a daughter first
twins wouldn't be bad


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't want a son.

He'll probably be a complete asshole.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

also there are plenty of girls named tony, they just spell it with an i sometimes


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

Name her Shanaynay


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

i should have seen that coming


----------



## Maerala (Jun 13, 2013)

My racism is justified, Shauna is Vayne's first name.

What's his excuse.


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> My real name is Rei. I changed it to Terry when I got my citizenship.


I have an uncle named Terry.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

if i had a girl i'd probably name her ophelia since the character ophelia from hamlet is one of my favourites


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll change my name to Naruto, DATTEBAYO.


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

How bout Nami and bless her with great big tits?


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

vae reminded me
i would honestly consider naming a daughter of mine arya


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

bloodwater is op


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

Kha zix is just balanced


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll name my firstborn son Joffrey.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

said no one ever


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Arya is actually a decent name.
So is Cersei.

But ophelia is no


----------



## Santí (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol, neg me more Santi.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

JIYEON WHY U HATING


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

soledad is actually a nice name too


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Arya is actually a decent name.
> So is Cersei.
> 
> But ophelia is no



What? Ophelia is better than both Arya and Cersei.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

You went so far as to neg me.
You're the only butthurt one here.

I baited you into an argument and you took the bait even after I said I was baiting you.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 13, 2013)

so started to try learn a bit of top and jungle on my smurf, using nunu, as i already somewhat know him due to support.

Been kinda fun. Feels nice and safe, due to his healing. Been able to get a blue buff most the time so far, though.. Would a chalice be best for mana on him for when i can't get a blue buff?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> What? Ophelia is better than both Arya and Cersei.



Maybe it's because of my encounters with girls named Ophelia, but I just don't like the name


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

If Velocity all stayed to push they would've won


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

khazix is op as fuck
link needs to pick it up


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

who the fuck is CST?
is that GGU?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

They're now team coast.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

meteos has a 23 kda


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

so does sneakycastro


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Sneaky castro gets carried.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Sneaky castro gets carried.



Cop gets carried too.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

kind of dumb how jiji was forced to change his name
everyone knows what it is at this point


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

chauster thresh gg


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Cop gets carried too.


Yeah but, he's the yung cop.
Now that he's got godward by his side, he'll start to shine.


αce said:


> kind of dumb how jiji was forced to change his name
> everyone knows what it is at this point


Bigfatpenis needed to get nerfed.


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

There being no lissandra is the saddest thing of this NA lcs.


----------



## Santí (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You went so far as to neg me.
> You're the only butthurt one here.



It's internet points child.

Why you taking forum points so personal and serious? You think too much of it. I didn't go out of my way at all. 

It took you numerous shitty posts to get my attention. It took me 2 quick clicks to get you to start bitching.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 13, 2013)

Aatrox is silly.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

clg has a better team comp than team cost
especially late game

they might 2v1 with blitz tho against karthus


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

they should have sent 2 mid
letting karthus farm is questionable


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> There being no lissandra is the saddest thing of this NA lcs.



This is played on the previous patch. I don't think Lissandra is available for competitive play yet but I might be wrong.



			
				Jiyeon said:
			
		

> Yeah but, he's the yung cop.
> Now that he's got godward by his side, he'll start to shine.



It depends though if having Godward a good thing. He was 3/0/2 when cop was 0/0/2. Derp. But Cop playing Draven is refreshing. He didn't have that much impact in the fights though.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Aatrox is silly.



I just had to carry one in ranked.



Sant? said:


> It's internet points child.
> 
> Why you taking forum points so personal and serious? You think too much of it. I didn't go out of my way at all.
> 
> It took you numerous shitty posts to get my attention. It took me 2 quick clicks to get you to start bitching.



>implying that I'm bitching

Can't you see that I'm forcing you to reply to me?
All I want from this is to pester you and force you to say something back, I don't actually care what you say.

Siren Squad 420


----------



## Santí (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Guys, Santi negged me. I'ma publicly announce it in this thread to you all like a bitch because waaaaahhhhhh


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

She is available for this patch. Sejuani is so she is too.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyways, to the people whose existence is actually worth anything:
Do you think Aatrox will actually do good against current top laners in this meta?

An Aatrox was on my team just now and like he got shit on by Jax.


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

He probably sucked or obviously getting used to him. Aatrox literally has a bloodthirster and the more your blood grail or whatever is filled the more attack speed you get. He has an escape and a poke.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

But like, The jax wasn't even decent.
He didn't know how to use his dodge and like he'd leap strike into a fiddle ulti.

Maybe if I saw a good one I'd have a better idea.


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

If an Aatrox saw a jax jumping at him he'd jump away. You should know when jax's stun if coming. Even so, let's say you get a kill on an enemy and you got hurt pretty bad, you just heal the fuck up in less than a minute and you don't need to go back for mana or anything.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Anyways, to the people who's existence is actually worth anything:
> Do you think Aatrox will actually do good against current top laners in this meta?
> 
> An Aatrox was on my team just now and like he got shit on by Jax.


Edit: Yeah All Aatrox can do is run away. He can't win against Jax otherwise.

I'm not surprised. Aatrox is an attack speed based champion and Jax > Melee + with atk speed based champions. 

People will have a hard time dealing with him at first. He basically have infinite sustain with his w and his q's knock up is a bitch. But his e, from what I've seen, doesn't really do much unless it's hit really close. (The slow). His ult is basically a reverse Riven's ult, it deals damage first and it'll give him 40% atk speed + increased range. 

His passive is stupid as hell. It's a GA every three minutes, and ignite doesn't reduce his healing yet Spirit Visage can increase it. 

Anything that debuffs atk speed champs will beat him though - Nasus, Nunu, Jax, Darius, etc. Also his q's range isn't that big. If you dodge the knock up, you'll win the trade cause he can't really do much lol.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

So like, pick Malphite into him?

And by that logic, a Randuins would hard counter him right?


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

when did clg get madlife


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

He's actually pretty AD based too. Your health regen is equal too your damage.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Anyways, to the people whose existence is actually worth anything:
> Do you think Aatrox will actually do good against current top laners in this meta?
> 
> An Aatrox was on my team just now and like he got shit on by Jax.



from the pbe comments I've heard that he only really loses duels to jax (but who doesn't?). I can imagine irelia and darius also giving him a hard time as he is a bit fragile. I only played 2 games with him and shit on a sion, elise and nocturne on separate occasions. The key with him is to engage them disengage then heal up with w.

in the current top meta of kennens, ryzes and jayces I doubt he will do that well. I also tried jungling with him and his ganks are good because you have a slow and a knockup and his sustain in the jungle is quite good 2.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So like, pick Malphite into him?
> 
> And by that logic, a Randuins would hard counter him right?



Probably. Or Frozen Heart. 

I feel he's more based on ATK speed because he's not an AD caster. His spells rely on his atk speed.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> from the pbe comments I've heard that he only really loses duels to jax (but who doesn't?). I can imagine irelia and darius also giving him a hard time as he is a bit fragile. I only played 2 games with him and shit on a sion, elise and nocturne on separate occasions. The key with him is to engage them disengage then heal up with w.
> 
> in the current top meta of kennens, ryzes and jayces I doubt he will do that well. I also tried jungling with him and his ganks are good because you have a slow and a knockup and his sustain in the jungle is quite good 2.



Actually, come to think of it, Jungle Aatrox would be terror if played correctly.

The fast as shit knock up and then the slow and then his ludicrous damage 

And he beats Elise?

And doesn't Sion beat like most AD atk spd based tops?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Actually, come to think of it, Jungle Aatrox would be terror if played correctly.
> 
> The fast as shit knock up and then the slow and then his ludicrous damage
> 
> ...



I don't remember the last time I saw a Sion top.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Where else would you play him really?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Where else would you play him really?



Mid, Sion AP was the last time I saw him lol. 

Actually I remember seeing him in jungle and he was terrible.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

I've only ever seen AD top Sion.

And from what I've seen, he beats most AD atk spd based tops like Trynd and Xin.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

link proving once again that he's the most consistent player on clg


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

rofl clg just pulled a kt rolster b type play
jump over baron wall


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Actually, come to think of it, Jungle Aatrox would be terror if played correctly.
> 
> The fast as shit knock up and then the slow and then his ludicrous damage
> 
> ...



yeah he beats elise, his ult is ridiculous tbh if you have some form of lifesteal. I mean even without it, at around level 4,with his passive you get around .99 attack speed. I start with dorans blade for the extra hp and sustain.

sion only gets lifesteal with his ult so early on you can just bully him before 6.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

chauster is so bad
im flabbergasted

but huge props to jintae
hes so goddamn good


maybe im beating a dead horse but people voting in scarra for all stars was retarded


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Sneaky castro gets carried.



Ignorance at it's finest.

SneakyCastro is an amazingly good ADC.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

he still gets carried


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Not really, he does his job.

You're full of shit ace, go post in twitch chat.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

seeing as how twitch chat is better than this thread i'll take that as a compliment
and you didn't watch that last game apparently
meteos and hai carried the shit out of that

being good doesn't mean you're immune to being carried





cpt jack is also an amazingly good adc
does he not get carried more often than not?


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

still better than cop


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Meteos and Hai didn't carry the shit out of that, everyone did their part and they carried as a team.

Just because you initiate and disrupt does NOT mean you're carrying, they all played their team fights flawlessly.

In fact, if anyone carried it was LemonNation with his 3+man Sona ults every fucking fight.


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2013)

Wait, what do you max on Aatrox?


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

> Wait, what do you max on Aatrox?



what else?
r


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

αce said:


> what else?
> r



There are champs you don't max R on.

Like Maokai


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

max r on maokai
take no damage lvl 3
#newmeta


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

also vae be on saturday morning for blaze vs ozone 
me and adrian will be on


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok son, I will.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 13, 2013)

Not _your _Saturday morning.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

Actually it is, Saturday 10 AM.

L2Life, Adriano.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 13, 2013)

Math is hard.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Lol, sneaky castro was like 0/3 in the game vs curse at one point.

A fed Hai and balls brought him into the game.

Aka, he got carried.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Once again you show your lack of knowledge and shitty opinions.
> 
> Welcome back, Wesley.



I don't see how I'm wrong.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2013)

> Actually it is, Saturday 10 AM.
> 
> L2Life, Adriano.



well the games always start at like 6
so 10:30 for you i guess
starts at 5:30 technically for me

still morning but yeah


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2013)

So I just played a ranked game.

Enemy team picks Aatrox, surprise bitches.

Goes on to cry after game that his team sucked, bitch you don't play the new champ in ranked on the first day.

''I played him on PBE'' so what? Everyone trolls the shit out of each other on the PBE.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 13, 2013)

just watched the CLG Dig game, oh god my heart

Nien played really well as a carry, his teamfight mechanics were impressive

Chauster made some clutch janna plays but i dont know how he gets caught out so much

jiji with the baron steal

link is really really good

game too long for me too remember shit


----------



## αce (Jun 14, 2013)

chauster getting caught is nothing new
sadly


i mean chasuter plays thresh like his lee sin
follow every q no matter what


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol, sneaky castro was like 0/3 in the game vs curse at one point.
> 
> A fed Hai and balls brought him into the game.
> 
> Aka, he got carried.



And Sneaky Castro went 5-0-2 against Dig. He went 7-0-9 against TSM. Did he get carried there? This was the only game went 0/3 because they were focused on shutting him and balls down. It was also why Cop took Draven away from so he couldn't use it. CRS comp was a PICK SOMEONE OFF comp. So they chose Sneaky and Balls. For a person who only went 0/3 for the first 15 mins, he end it with 2/3/11 lol. He still did great. P.S. He still won in farm against Cop at the end. 

LOL Balls did not bring him into the game since he went 0/4. I don't understand why you would say Sneaky got carried but not balls when Balls was dying more than him. 

But Hai and Meteos were beast, no denying that. They did not shut down Hai or Meteos at all.


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2013)

You'd think these guys who are paid pros in challenger wouldn't do such bronze plays.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> If an Aatrox saw a jax jumping at him he'd jump away. You should know when jax's stun if coming. Even so, let's say you get a kill on an enemy and you got hurt pretty bad, you just heal the fuck up in less than a minute and you don't need to go back for mana or anything.


The one min I observed him, he didn't switch to the blood stance or whatever at low health and that is how Jax got him.

He was OKAY, it was his first time too.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2013)

You made him toxic Vae.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

I create monsters for a living.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

So I was looking at Shen and Cho'gaths skills and saw that they all scale on ap, and yet people build little ap on them if any at all? So riots perfectly fine with that?

I mean it works of course the current builds I see on Shen and Cho work just fine, I just feel that's kind of strange. Maybe its just me lol


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

Just because something has AP scalings doesn't mean it's meant to be used all the time.

There are a lot of AP Cho players, but Shen has AP scalings because he needs SOME sort of scaling, and baron buff helps even more then.
Shen was designed as a tank, I'm sure the scalings are just there in case you want to buy a niche item.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

^ the thing is all his skills scale on ap same with Cho I think?

As I said just feels strange to me, why design him as a tank but then give him all ap ratios. I mean I can build ap on Xin zhao which is fun as hell, but I don't think that's what riot wants you to do. To me its just misleading if I just randomly bought Shen as a new player I would build some ap on him, cause every last one of his skills are stronger with ap. just like I'm going to build ad on zed.

Again I have no problem with it but I never looked up cho or Shens skills before and since they always built like tanks, I did not expect to see all ap ratios and in the case of cho no tanking skills besides a health increase on his ult.

On that topic though why don't people build ap tanky? Besides increasing his damage his ult and W would give a bigger shield as well? But seeing as I have never seen anyone do it, I guess it sucks ass lol.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 14, 2013)

Sooo Aatrox seems pretty fun.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, shit.

SKT1 #1 are disbanded, Beelzehan is the person who they renewed their contract with.
Didn't see this coming, but as long as Reapered makes a new team with 3 of the SKT1 #1 then he's still in the next season of OGN.

Only SKT1 #2 will be in next OGN from SKT then.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Wait, what do you max on Aatrox?



you max w first then e. Use q as an escape or when you're going all in.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 14, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So I was looking at Shen and Cho'gaths skills and saw that they all scale on ap, and yet people build little ap on them if any at all? So riots perfectly fine with that?
> 
> I mean it works of course the current builds I see on Shen and Cho work just fine, I just feel that's kind of strange. Maybe its just me lol



Nothing wrong with a 1k shield on Ap Shen


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^ the thing is all his skills scale on ap same with Cho I think?
> 
> As I said just feels strange to me, why design him as a tank but then give him all ap ratios. I mean I can build ap on Xin zhao which is fun as hell, but I don't think that's what riot wants you to do. To me its just misleading if I just randomly bought Shen as a new player I would build some ap on him, cause every last one of his skills are stronger with ap. just like I'm going to build ad on zed.
> 
> ...



but people do build Cho AP/tanky


A lot of times people build at least a Rod of Ages and/or an Abyssal Scepter on him


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 14, 2013)

I've seen some Rabadons Void Deathfire Cho's


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> And Sneaky Castro went 5-0-2 against Dig. He went 7-0-9 against TSM. Did he get carried there? This was the only game went 0/3 because they were focused on shutting him and balls down. It was also why Cop took Draven away from so he couldn't use it. CRS comp was a PICK SOMEONE OFF comp. So they chose Sneaky and Balls. For a person who only went 0/3 for the first 15 mins, he end it with 2/3/11 lol. He still did great. P.S. He still won in farm against Cop at the end.
> 
> LOL Balls did not bring him into the game since he went 0/4. I don't understand why you would say Sneaky got carried but not balls when Balls was dying more than him.
> 
> But Hai and Meteos were beast, no denying that. They did not shut down Hai or Meteos at all.


Balls didn't finish 0/4.

Balls got big a long with Hai.


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> There are champs you don't max R on.
> 
> Like Maokai


I max R on Maokai fuck you.


Demonic Shaman said:


> My dad made us have American names and I thought Terry was a cool name when I was 10. Shut up >_> I was told by my brothers and sisters that Rei is a girl's name too.


Terry Bogard will forever be one of my favorite fighting game characters so yeah Terry's a pretty cool name to me lol.


Godaime Hokage said:


> What the hell mang! I got my citizenship a year ago, no one told me I could change my name!
> 
> God!


Adrian's fine tho wtf. didn't know cubans named their kids adrian anyway. it's better than jesus right?


Chausie said:


> so started to try learn a bit of top and jungle on my smurf, using nunu, as i already somewhat know him due to support.
> 
> Been kinda fun. Feels nice and safe, due to his healing. Been able to get a blue buff most the time so far, though.. Would a chalice be best for mana on him for when i can't get a blue buff?


no point playing on your smurf against people who can't play the game at lower levels. Practice on your main because that's what your current skill level should reflect. Practicing against new players wont help you at all. Might as well play bot games. 


Demonic Shaman said:


> And Sneaky Castro went 5-0-2 against Dig. He went 7-0-9 against TSM. Did he get carried there? This was the only game went 0/3 because they were focused on shutting him and balls down. It was also why Cop took Draven away from so he couldn't use it. CRS comp was a PICK SOMEONE OFF comp. So they chose Sneaky and Balls. For a person who only went 0/3 for the first 15 mins, he end it with 2/3/11 lol. He still did great. P.S. He still won in farm against Cop at the end.
> 
> LOL Balls did not bring him into the game since he went 0/4. I don't understand why you would say Sneaky got carried but not balls when Balls was dying more than him.
> 
> But Hai and Meteos were beast, no denying that. They did not shut down Hai or Meteos at all.


Agreed, Castro deserves the credit. 


Jiyeon said:


> Balls didn't finish 0/4.
> 
> Balls got big a long with Hai.



Just like SneakyCastro didn't finish 0/3 against Curse. Fact is Castro did way more damage than either balls or Meteos and most definitely "carried fights". 

You gotta pay attention to where the damage is being dealt in games Jiyeon.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> Adrian's fine tho wtf. didn't know cubans named their kids adrian anyway. it's better than jesus right?



Cubans have some fucked up first names. My sister's is Yansely.  So I got pretty lucky.

But actually my dad's grandparents were from the British Virgin Islands and their last name was Snowball, which is also my dad's second last name.

I would've changed my last name to that had I known. Sick of the Dirty Sanchez jokes.


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2013)

Adrian Snowball?

Seriously?

Fuck dude I'd stick with Sanchez if I were you


----------



## Maerala (Jun 14, 2013)

Hurtful.  Maybe just Snow then.


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2013)

You know nothing Adrian Snow


----------



## Maerala (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

Darth Yolo.

That's Darth Diamond smurf.


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2013)

Just had a person pick fiora top into an elise


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

Fiora can beat Elise you know.

If she gets a big advantage level 1-3, she should win.


----------



## αce (Jun 14, 2013)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
no
elise>fiora


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2013)

Either way, it's stupid.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice photoshop, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Hady.


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2013)

It also says Aatrox is weak against Riven. I just played against him with Riven and got rocked because dat passive and dat sustain.

Oh shit, it was Aatrox that attacked Tryndamere in his lore. Am I new on this?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It also says Aatrox is weak against Riven. I just played against him with Riven and got rocked because dat passive and dat sustain.
> 
> Oh shit, it was Aatrox that attacked Tryndamere in his lore. Am I new on this?



It's new lore, it was Noxian assassins in the old lore.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

Would've had a perfect game too if not for this fucking kha'zix


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2013)

I mean sotel for his e.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

Does Ravenous Hydra even work on Aatrox when he uses Massacre?

Considering it increases his range to ranged standards and not melee, while Hydra is a melee only item.

I mean, Hydra doesn't work with Kayle E, only melee form so it would be stupid if Aatrox could use it in ult.


----------



## Darth (Jun 14, 2013)

Aatrox gains auto attack range, he doesn't become a ranged auto attacker.

So i'd imagine it still splashes yes.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

He gains just as much range as Kayle does though, does he not?

EDIT: Nvm Kayle has 525 range with E, Aatrox has 325 with his ult.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Does Ravenous Hydra even work on Aatrox when he uses Massacre?
> 
> Considering it increases his range to ranged standards and not melee, while Hydra is a melee only item.
> 
> I mean, Hydra doesn't work with Kayle E, only melee form so it would be stupid if Aatrox could use it in ult.



Just tried it. Aatrox can use it. Edit: Yeah only 325 with his ult.

It's because his ult states "This is still considered melee"


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

Well come late game I can't beat Aatrox with morde, me and my friend played a few 1v1 and I could handle him easily for the first 30 minutues but then he got way to much life steal for me to get through. Although I was kinda trolling I never got a death fire grasp, but still to much healing.

But overall I think he is fine he does not seem overwhelming just get a frozen heart and kill him. They might want to nerf his healing on his W depending on how much he scales, as again come late game heals like a bitch.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

Randuins would be much better than FH.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

EUW forums are priceless, Silver IV players looking for Diamond only teammates to participate in tournaments with.

Delusional retards who think they can aim that high


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2013)

αce said:


> if i had a girl i'd probably name her ophelia since the character ophelia from hamlet is one of my favourites


*To be, or not to be: that is the question*


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Randuins would be much better than FH.



Frozen heart gives more armor and more attack speed debuff which is also given to everyone around you not just who attacks you like Omen. Although if you don't have mana or prefer a movement speed debuff then I would get omen.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

Randuins slows your attacks and movement on hit, it's overall a better item than FH because the active slows their AS by more than FH and it slows their MS as well.

Not to mention Randuins has better defensive stats, even if it has less armor it gives you 500 HP on top of that.


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2013)

Randuin's health + armor gives more effective HP than FH's armor, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Randuins slows your attacks and movement on hit, it's overall a better item than FH because the active slows their AS by more than FH and it slows their MS as well.
> 
> Not to mention Randuins has better defensive stats, even if it has less armor it gives you 500 HP on top of that.



Omens active only slows movement speed, which does not really matter cause if Aatrox wants to run he will just slow you with his E and jump away over a wall if he is near one.

You don't need the extra hp when his attacks will be doing nothing to you due to his reduced attack speed and armor.

Regardless I don't do calculationsand what not 1v1 omen might help you out more, but frozen heart lets you use your skills more and debuff the entire team if you position right.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

Where did I get the AS slow on the active from


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

^Well the difference is only 5 percent so regardless nothing major. 

To be honest i just like Frozen heart more lol, and i usually get a frozen mallet as well so getting a omens would kind clash with that a little.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

I rarely see anyone build FH these days tbh, outside of super tanks like Malphite, Rammus and maybe Ryze.

Randuins is just so much better at this point, HP and armor instead of just flat armor and mana.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

^The only tanks i play are Malphite and i play ryze. ck Either way i rarely buy Omens, usually get Sunfire cape, ageis, and frozen mallet if i want to go tanky. If i do get omens its late, late game and i already have a frozen heart or sunfire cape anyway. 

Well i do play J4 and Garen sometimes but i usually just build them damage cause i can does not matter lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Where did I get the AS slow on the active from



What the fuck I thought Randuins slowed AS from the active form. I think that was the old Omen lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

''Unique active: Slows movement speed and attack speed of surrounding units by 35% for 1 second + 0.5 seconds for each 100 armor and magic resist. 60 second cooldown.''

Season 2 active.

Lol I'm still living in Season 2.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

I wonder if Aatrox and Tryndamere are in the same game if they would start a quest like Kha'Zix and Rengar.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

No, but they do have an interaction.

The first time they meet in the game, Aatrox says ''Tryndamere...my greatest creation''

But only the first time.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 14, 2013)

Aatrox is such a douchebag. 

killing his clansmen for the shits and giggles.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

All lies in that lore Tryndamere would eat Aatrox alive.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

4N said:


> Aatrox is such a douchebag.
> 
> killing his clansmen for the shits and giggles.



What? He never killed his clansmen, the fuck you smoking?

EDIT: Nvm you mean Tryndamere's clansmen, well, Aatrox is pretty much like a War God.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> What? He never killed his clansmen, the fuck you smoking?
> 
> EDIT: Nvm you mean Tryndamere's clansmen, well, Aatrox is pretty much like a War God.



I find his lore quite interesting though.

I hope they create more champs who have deeper relations with him.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

They've changed the lore of multiple champs to fit Aatrox in.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> They've changed the lore of multiple champs to fit Aatrox in.



Really? Besides Tryndamere, who else's lore has been changed?


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2013)

No one. They did change the lore for others but for the Freiljord patch. For Tryndamere's it is never said it was Aatrox specifically. But a dark figure. It's until Aatrox came out that it was revealed it was him.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

It was just splash art changes then, he's in Darius and Jax splash arts.


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> All lies in that lore Tryndamere would eat Aatrox alive.



Nah. With same builds Aatrox would win. Trynd has his ult but Aatrox has his passive.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 14, 2013)

In the last 6 ARAMs I have done, four times I got Janna, twice Shyvana and once Sona.

Playing Janna is getting kinda boring.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

Horse dildo, Chausie.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 14, 2013)

aatrox shoulda been a melee carry


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

aiyanah said:


> aatrox shoulda been a melee carry



He essentially is a melee carry.

You build him very squishy most of the time with good damage output.

Add some lifesteal, a Bloodthirster maybe, and you've got yourself a really annoying Melee AD Carry.


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2013)

Velocity making unconventional teams.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> He essentially is a melee carry.
> 
> You build him very squishy most of the time with good damage output.
> 
> Add some lifesteal, a Bloodthirster maybe, and you've got yourself a really annoying Melee AD Carry.



he doesn't work so well built squishy, build him tanky though....


----------



## Chausie (Jun 14, 2013)

fuck you vae, fuck you


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Nah. With same builds Aatrox would win. Trynd has his ult but Aatrox has his passive.



Implying Trynd needs his ult to kill Aatrox. 

dat passive op though.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

This game makes me so mad.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 14, 2013)

stop playing ranked

when you do that, one problem will go away. you keep playing and expect to make your way up eventually. doesn't work that way. take a break, a good, long break to think about what it is that gives you the most trouble and try to improve that.


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Implying Trynd needs his ult to kill Aatrox.
> 
> dat passive op though.



He kind of would. Aatrox with his sustain or his large extra damage is a pain.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

4N said:


> stop playing ranked
> 
> when you do that, one problem will go away. you keep playing and expect to make your way up eventually. doesn't work that way. take a break, a good, long break to think about what it is that gives you the most trouble and try to improve that.



It's not even the fact that it's ranked.
It's the things that people do in this game, norms or otherwise.

Rammus babysat mid, and when I say babysat, Mid was literally the only lane he ganked.

Heimerdinger was 0/3 and only had tier 1 boots and a ToG 15 minutes into the game and even though I told rammus politely that mid was a lost cause, top and bot are losing he still babysat heimerdinger.

And then Rammus had the audacity to call top and bot noobs when he babysat a lost lane.

Also, I have a friend who just plays ranked and he made it from B v to B 1.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> He kind of would. Aatrox with his sustain or his large extra damage is a pain.




You must build a different Tryn then me Sin. I build crit Tryn, and since Aatrox will have no major armor i will two shot him. 

Im just joking Aatrox wins but as you said its cause his passive.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2013)

Meteos on Zac again. Umm. Unless they have a plan to stop Meteos or they're just not scared of Meteos' Zac...?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 14, 2013)

lol me and vae were talking about that, his zac is banworthy


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2013)

how are C9 getting Zac+Rumble every game


It's fairly obvious that that combo attributed to all their wins very much

and yet they get it again


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2013)

4N said:


> I find his lore quite interesting though.



what


he's literally an edgy demon ancient evil hurrr so mysterious and cool


his lore and whole design is all like it was made up by an angsty 13-year old



how is that interesting


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

Is Zac worth buying?

He seems pretty fun to play, but if he is only viable in the jungle i probably wont buy him for a long time.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 14, 2013)

can play him top too


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

>Playing league
>game is going well
>mfw when the fucking power goes out for half an hour


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

Some divine power is out to make me mad today.

I can feel it.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 14, 2013)

yes, jiyeon, everything is against you


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

After over 1 year of playing i am almost lvl 30 everyone praise my god like speed of lvling up.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 14, 2013)

gz dude you can celebrate with an extra mastery point and rune slot


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 14, 2013)

The first match

Wat


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

2nd day in a row Saint has thrown a game over baron.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 14, 2013)

They say that sacrifice is the key to victory. The problem with Curse is that they decided to sacrifice winning.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 14, 2013)

Also guys i'd like to ask you about your opinion on BotRK.

My opinion is that it's highly unnecessary and OP, because sustained damage dealers are supposed to beat HP stackers because they way to counter sustained damage isn't HP stacking, but *effective health*

Liyandris was created for the sole purpose of helping burst casters against these HP stackers,  because burst is countered by both HP and MR, but bruisers and tanks didn't need to waste gold on MR but instead just bought HP and Armor. But why BotRK?

I was getting owned one game, as Jax vs Cho Gath who was 2 kills ahead of me and we were pretty equal in CS, but pre-botrk i was unable to do shit against him. I was absolutely dominated and could barely get 1/3 of his HP. But after BotRK he couldn't get half of my HP before dying.

He had Rod of Ages and was building towards Sunfire (had both components)
I mean, how do you counter BotRK + LW ?

It counters both types of defenses, it's stupid.


----------



## αce (Jun 14, 2013)

nien is actually doing really good
clg pls


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Also guys i'd like to ask you about your opinion on BotRK.
> 
> My opinion is that it's highly unnecessary and OP, because sustained damage dealers are supposed to beat HP stackers because they way to counter sustained damage isn't HP stacking, but *effective health*
> 
> ...



Randuins Omen, which is in pretty much every game.


----------



## αce (Jun 14, 2013)

honestly aphro+edward makes so much sense that my brain is confused
CRS APHROMOO pls


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 14, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Randuins Omen, which is in pretty much every game.



But that's the thing, no one aside from super tanks like Malphite or characters who use mana like Ryze buy FH. Not to mention that aside from bronze players, no one buys Thornmail.

And buying Warmog is pretty stupid ATM, especially rushing it.

The reason why Omen is so powerful and so often bought in high ELO, isn't just the mixed resistances + HP. It's that god damn AS slow.

The only way is to survive is to create a mix of both defenses, but there aren't enough items that provide both. Only one item gives those things and is good late, which is as you said Omen. I mean, i've fucked around trying to create highest effective HP possible, and 6 omens do that over any other combination.

Thing is, aside from that, you can only buy Sunfire and Locket for mixed defenses, and the former isn't that good unless you plan on split pushing (late game it's not slot efficient, and you are basically paying 930 gold for it's passive, which, again, unless for split pushing, does basically 0 damage to champions late), and the latter is bought mostly on supports nowadays, because it's just like Sunfire in the way that it's slot inefficient.

AKA, stacking either kind of defense is very bad ATM, (Even in season 2 you couldn't endlessly stack armor, however it was more favorable than HP) so you have to buy items with mixed defenses, and there aren't many items that give both and out of those 3 that do, 2 of them aren't very good late game.

All in all, either ArPen needs to be tweaked so FH and Thornmail can be bought more often (although Thornmail isn't bought because it's shit for different reasons) or they need to tweak pure single-type defense items because they suck ATM.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 14, 2013)

Thornmail is bought a lot though


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

Infamy, are you on your smurf?


----------



## Infamy (Jun 14, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Infamy, are you on your smurf?



nope. that's just someone elses account that I can use if I want


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh.

I wanted you to come carry me


----------



## Guiness (Jun 14, 2013)

guess cop isn't that aggressive, hue.

aphro is a solid solo q player and i do believe his and edward's playstyle work definitely work well together but is he as solid of an adc as cop? i haven't seen both of them play in a while so i'll need an opinion on this.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 14, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Thornmail is bought a lot though



There was even a thread/chart on reddit saying how Thornmail is bought twice as much as Omen in bronze, but Omen is bought 20 times more in Diamond/Challenger than Thornmail.


Also, i've fucked around trying to reach highest effective HP, and stacking Omens would give you that. It's not that other items such as FH, Thornmail or Warmog are that bad, but the problem comes in that the current meta doesn't allow you stack either type of defense.

Meaning, if you bought Omen you could be properly settled against AD champs, but if you bought FH, you'd need some HP as well, and if you bought Warmog s you'd need a high armor item or BotRK champions (Which is bought on at least 1 person in the team nowadays) or you'd get instantly shredded down.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 14, 2013)

Cause thornmail is more situational than randuins and works best on champions like Singed and is bad on most other champions


----------



## Chausie (Jun 14, 2013)

my jungle/top lane nunu'ing is going ok

anyone similar i could try out in those roles?


----------



## Infamy (Jun 14, 2013)

I hate jungle Nunu's so much most annoying champion ever.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2013)

Infamy whats your other account? 

Wanted to know if Trynd can win over Singed. Cause fuck singed.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 14, 2013)

But that's the thing, it's much much more niche pick than Omen, as Chubz said Omen is seen in every game, that's not good. Riot said themselves about attack speed that so long as all options are viable but each one is only good for each situation (statikk for better pushing and PD for more single target DMG) that it's perfectly fine.

Omen being in every game while Thornmail being present only when you have a fed enemy Yi, Trynd, Kog, Trist or Vayne isn't good.

Point being is mix of resistances is MUCH better than getting just one type of defense, overshadowing pure 1-type defense items such as FH, Thornmail and Warmog as opposed to Sunfire and Omen.

Since tanks are already much weaker than they were in season 2, i'd say buffing the pure 1-defense type items (rather than nerfing the mixed ones) or changing ArPen/BotRK/LW's effectiveness


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 14, 2013)

I actually feel like Thornmail/Frozen would be better if there was a giant's belt item for magic resist. Right now you're forced to get Randuins for the health and armor, then whatever niche MR item you need. However if you could buy a high health/mr item you could justify getting one of the niche armor items a lot easier.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 14, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> I actually feel like Thornmail/Frozen would be better if there was a giant's belt item for magic resist. Right now you're forced to get Randuins for the health and armor, then whatever niche MR item you need. However if you could buy a high health/mr item you could justify getting one of the niche armor items a lot easier.



Yeah, you need HP to make FH effective and resistances to make Warmog effective.

Because if you have mixed defenses the enemy will need both BotRK and LW to counter you.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2013)

Annnnd Plat 4 now. K done for the night.

Well our Trynd lost to their Singed.


----------



## Infamy (Jun 14, 2013)

I think Singed is one of the hardest counters to Trynd especially if you can't fb him before he gets 6.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2013)

Is it just me or is Plat easier than Gold matches. Wtf.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 14, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I hate jungle Nunu's so much most annoying champion ever.



maybe, but he's easy for someone like me to play, so it's good!


----------



## Chausie (Jun 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Is it just me or is Plat easier than Gold matches. Wtf.



Would seem easier as your team mates would be better


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Would seem easier as your team mates would be better



I would think my enemies would be better too. Idk. I suck too.


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok, I unintentionally fell asleep so I can watch OGN with you guys.


----------



## αce (Jun 14, 2013)

lol 5:30 am op


also dig had one of the biggest throws i've ever seen.
ever.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Is it just me or is Plat easier than Gold matches. Wtf.



Just like how Gold is easier than Silver.

I've now had 2 Diamond players in 2 days flip the fuck out at Silver.

WAD and another friend named dRC ReIinQuisheD 

They both hate Silver so much


----------



## αce (Jun 14, 2013)

everyone hates silver


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2013)

So, how bad did curse do against CLG?


----------



## αce (Jun 14, 2013)

> So, how bad did curse do against CLG?



Pretty good actually. CLG played the mind games though. They picked Jayce and Vlad before Voy picked his top laner. Usually Link plays Jayce mid, since he's one of the best Jayce mids in LCS and Nien often plays Vlad. But they swapped champions and sent Jayce (Nien) against Voy's Ryze. Ryze was a counter to vlad.

Doublelift _pretty_ much had free farm that entire game though on Vayne. CLG didn't know how to close the game so on the second baron attempt of the last 20 or so minutes, CLG got it. But Vayne was trapped in baron pit against 3 people. He took out Karthus and died but his team killed the rest. Karthus used ult but he was in GA invulnerability.

Too many throws to explain how the whole game went. CLG dominated map control early but threw a bit in the mid-late game. One notable part of the match was when CRS had them on the run back at their base. Jiji flashed in with Sejuani, ulted them and then Vlad followed up with his ulti. They all dissolved.


Funniest moment of the game was when thresh and ryze were alive and tried to kill vayne and he just killed them both.


----------



## αce (Jun 14, 2013)

blaze vs ozone is going to be intense as fuck
if cpt jack plays like he did against frost then gg
but imp and mata have to do a lot of work if they want to win

ambition and flame are op


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 14, 2013)

What time are the Korean games?


----------



## αce (Jun 14, 2013)

really damn early
5:30 est
games usually start half an hour after the stream does tho


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

Jax is Aatrox's hardest counter isn't he?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 14, 2013)

I may stay up and watch one. These NA games have been pretty boring.



Jiyeon said:


> Jax is Aatrox's hardest counter isn't he?



Judging by his kit, I could beat him real easy with Malphite.


----------



## αce (Jun 14, 2013)

dude clg games have been hilarious


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Jax is Aatrox's hardest counter isn't he?



Jax counters everyone once he gets his first major item. 

Seriously though i would think so. Aatrox can have all the sustain and attack speed he wants, Jax will still blow his ass up during the time he dodges your auto attacks and stuns you.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 14, 2013)

what sona skin is edward using in this game


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 14, 2013)

CLG vs CRS was. CLG vs Vulcan started out funny, but then it because so frustrating after watching Vulan choose not to grab baron and end the game like 6 times in a row. Even the casters were getting annoyed.


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Jax counters everyone once he gets his first major item.
> 
> Seriously though i would think so. Aatrox can have all the sustain and attack speed he wants, Jax will still blow his ass up during the time he dodges your auto attacks and stuns you.



But if you see jax preparing his dodge, just jump away. Unlike Aatrox, jax has mana costs.

I can't watch this curse game. They are getting dumpstered on.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what sona skin is edward using in this game



95% sure that's Silent Night.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 14, 2013)

Is Curse even trying?


----------



## OS (Jun 14, 2013)

Only thing is Curse is not in sync with Edwards greatness. If they give him the shotcalling power and teaching power they would learn so much. Unfortunately, i don't think would take any advice from edward on jungling because saint thinks Diamond is mediocre.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

Tbh, Edward shot calling would make Curse win games.

Saint throws for baron repeatedly.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

But how do you know Edward is a good shotcaller? Did he do it back in Gambit?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

FINALLY, SOMEONE BANS ZAC AGAINST CLOUD 9.

And no, Edward was not a shot caller in Gambit.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> But how do you know Edward is a good shotcaller? Did he do it back in Gambit?



Anyone else but Saint calling shots calling shots would be better.
Except for Cop.


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

Edward is a better play maker so I think him making calls as the support would be better.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2013)

Meteos with a nice dragon steal says NOPE to Lemonnation's lantern lol. Hai + Balls defending 2 v 5 against Velocity? NP. Gets two kills. No deaths.

WOW cloud nine still winning with no (standard) ADC against a team with baron.

Who is the shotcaller for C9?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

This isn't the first time SneakyCastro plays Jayce in the ADC role, he did it during the qualifiers too.

I've tried it before and it's actually really good.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> This isn't the first time SneakyCastro plays Jayce in the ADC role, he did it during the qualifiers too.
> 
> I've tried it before and it's actually really good.



Yeah I know he likes ADC Jayce. It's just a little odd because he's not exactly an atk speed based champs that right click.

Then again it's the same as MF, and Ezreal.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2013)

That moment when the worst payer on your team steals a penta.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

That moment when you stop caring about pentas.

Every moment in my LoL career.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2013)

I take people's pentas because I can.

Especially when I'm support. 

Champion tax.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 15, 2013)

"I HATE ALL SONA PLAYERS" - Terry 2013, 'cause of a stolen _quadra_.

Hypocrite.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> "I HATE ALL SONA PLAYERS" - Terry 2013, 'cause of a stolen _quadra_.
> 
> Hypocrite.



I still hate sona players.

Fucking press q when you didn't need to :l I went 0/1/16 as Sona today too. No kills as it should be.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

nevermind im dumb
games start at 4 am est

huehue


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2013)

Whatever that guy in the suit is saying, he makes it sound epic as fuck.


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

fuck you ace.


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

skype chat where?


----------



## Santí (Jun 15, 2013)

I'ma start playing bots, because in my 2 months off the skillcap must have rose by like, double because I still can't seem to win a game


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Doublelift takes note, that's how you trash talk.

#shotsfired


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh lol. Apparently Imp wants to 1v1 Doublelift.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

''Wtf, Froggen is really dead?'' - Adrian 2013 after reading Twitch chat.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2013)

He and Scarra got in a car wreck. Poor guys.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Dyrus in jail for crashing in to them while drunk.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2013)

On a different note, I'd say 50,000 people watching OGN is pretty impressive considering there's only 7 million people on Earth.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

50.000 on Twitch.

You forgot about the 10.000 people in attendance and the fact that there are other streams, and it's being aired on Korean National TV.

Also there's 7 billion, not sure if trolling.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2013)

You've never seen that on Twitch chat?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

I tend to not read that cancerous chat.


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

Dat surrender.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2013)

The actual meme is something like, "How can there be 49 million viewers if there's only 7 million people on Earth?" Cracks me up every time.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

why do all my favourite teams choke so hard
: (


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2013)

So far these games look like a typical Korea vs NA stomp.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

People keep acting like NA are being stomped by every Korean team.

Last time a Korean team properly faced an NA team was in IPL5 and NA teams did better than expected there.


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

αce said:


> why do all my favourite teams choke so hard
> : (



because you touch yourself at night


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

> because you touch yourself at night



that....is probably why


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Adrian did not know what game Snake was.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

so far

mvp ozone = ps4
blaze = xbox one


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

welp
i guess it's time to stop touching myself at night


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

Based Coach


----------



## Maerala (Jun 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''Wtf, Froggen is really dead?'' - Adrian 2013 after reading Twitch chat.





Vae said:


> Adrian did not know what game Snake was.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Redbeard with the fist bumps instead of hand shakes.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Ain't no rest for the wicked, NA LCS followed by OGN finals and now the EU LCS is starting.

This day is too good, but I'm dying from sleep deprivation over here.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 15, 2013)

kyle pls


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

19k IP? I KNOW you don't have all the champs nor do you even have close to 20 rune pages.

What the fuck are you doing sitting on that much IP?


----------



## Maerala (Jun 15, 2013)

I like having financial security. 

Last time I didn't I missed the 2 for 1 rune page sale. I was so poor I even considered refunding my lady Fiora for the IP. Terror.

I'll probably buy Zyra when the free week is over though, so there goes 6.3k.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

You're disgusting.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 15, 2013)

Why do you like to hurt me.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

Ye, I wish I had enough IP when the 2 for 1 rune page sale was on. Now I have to save up for one at full price, I feel cheated


----------



## Maerala (Jun 15, 2013)

Chausie understands.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm a sadist.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, Gambit look tired and worn out


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Because they have to travel from Russia every time they're playing in the LCS, weekly.

Stupid on their part to not get a gaming house but some of them have others things to attend to, like Alex with his wife and kid.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

i just feel bad for them, looking that tired. i wanna give them a hug


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Watching the EU LCS, Gambit vs Fnatic, after the OGN game.

It feels like I'm watching Silver level games


----------



## Guiness (Jun 15, 2013)

aatrox purrty good


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Saw a friend of mine in the audience 3 times, huehue


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 15, 2013)

vae pretending he has friends


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Platinum Blonde hair in the audience, left side


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

platinum blonde hair

they are in sweden

all the girls are blonde


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

I only saw her hair, but maybe it's cause I recognize that colour instantly 

I also confirmed it was her on Facebook


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Jiyeon, Ace and Adrian were saying how shit the music during the OGN pauses were.

They were playing Girls Generation music.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

LOL BLUE SCREEN IN EU LCS


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Jiyeon, Ace and Adrian were saying how shit the music during the OGN pauses were.
> 
> They were playing Girls Generation music.



idk who girls generation are, but i presume they are bad, as that is a bad band name


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Most popular Girl group in Korea.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Jiyeon, Ace and Adrian were saying how shit the music during the OGN pauses were.
> 
> They were playing Girls Generation music.



What?

Ace, we can't be friends anymore.

You've cut me deep.


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

so what has happened in the eu lcs so far?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 15, 2013)

I hate Trynd so much. I lose against him  (or go equal) as fucking Jax. Like, i usually beat him early game (although last game, i brought him down to 50 pct HP with my dodge and all while i was at like 90 pct HP, THE NEXT 3 HITS WERE CRITS, he almost killed me, i barely managed to get away), but after level 6 even though i still usually beat him, i can't do anything once he ultis, even if i am at half HP when he does, every single hit is a crit so i die anyway. If i dare flash away to make him waste his Ult, he'll just E away safely. 

It's blind picks so i usually pick ignite but i'll change to exhaust because i've been against a shitload of Trynd's lately for some reason.

I really don't know how to beat him, when i was a 5-1 Jarvan against a 1-2 Trynd (at level 8) he killed me and i barely made him use his Ult.

I hate him so much. He is much more bearable in team fights because Exhaust + CC but he is so god damn annoying in lane.
Any tips outside of exhaust? This is fucking ridiculous. Who the fuck thought 5 seconds invulnerability + constant crits isn't toxic?


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

Get Aatrox


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

so i touched myself
but its not night time
so clg should be okay for their next games


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

Even silly superstitions can't save CLG.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 15, 2013)

Y is c9 getting so mich hype?

 meteos a better jungler than SV or TOO? I heard he never dies l9l.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't think Saint cares anymore.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

chauster> god>meteos>everyone else>


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 15, 2013)

Help me you assholes


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

Meteos is way better. Better calls and has only died once to TSM. People give him Zac because they never see how bad he rocks everyone. If he uses Sejuani he'll be my all time fave.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

​


> Y is c9 getting so mich hype?



first NA team to properly implement korean overlord meta
also their team fighting is top notch


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

Ace, why you diss GG liek dat?


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

jiyeon pls <3

that kpop last night
was terror


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I hate Trynd so much. I lose against him  (or go equal) as fucking Jax. Like, i usually beat him early game (although last game, i brought him down to 50 pct HP with my dodge and all while i was at like 90 pct HP, THE NEXT 3 HITS WERE CRITS, he almost killed me, i barely managed to get away), but after level 6 even though i still usually beat him, i can't do anything once he ultis, even if i am at half HP when he does, every single hit is a crit so i die anyway. If i dare flash away to make him waste his Ult, he'll just E away safely.
> 
> It's blind picks so i usually pick ignite but i'll change to exhaust because i've been against a shitload of Trynd's lately for some reason.
> 
> ...



After level 9 or so it's hard to kill him lol. Infamy is the main Trynd player so he'll probably give a better insight. He told me Kennen + Singed are good counters against him but if you're playing Jax/Jarvan, I guess you just have to stick with exhaust. 

Or build thornmail.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

Yo, I was on Ezreal the other day, and Trynd was pretty small he wasn't really fed or farmed, he crit me twice and I had to flash + arcane shift away.

I was at 100 and he dropped me to like 10% in 2 crits.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> hopefully not too much of a rework in the same way that karmas was done





αce said:


> ​
> 
> first NA team to properly implement korean overlord meta
> also their team fighting is top notch



Overlord meta? Come again?


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

If you let Trynd farm he will bring you harm
If Trynd has crits your ass will be split


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

This kass was mad that he lost to leblanc and blamed me(the tryndamere jungler) for it. Called me noob and stuff and said that he wants to 1v1 me and invite everyone to spectate to show how much of a noob i am. So, he never invited anyone to spectate. And he lost.



Soaz on Lissandra. Get in here.


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2013)

kpop fucking sucks



except 
*Spoiler*: __ 



BUBBLE
BUBBLE
BUBBLE
POP

BUBBLE
BUBBLE
POP
POP

^______________________^


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> After level 9 or so it's hard to kill him lol. Infamy is the main Trynd player so he'll probably give a better insight. He told me Kennen + Singed are good counters against him but if you're playing Jax/Jarvan, I guess you just have to stick with exhaust.
> 
> Or build thornmail.



I don't have Kennen nor do i really like his playstyle so i'll try out Singed, but the thing is as i said it's blind pick so not sure who i am up against.

God damn it dude. Exhaust4lyfe now, but it sucks not being able to finish your opponents most of the time



Original Sin said:


> If you let Trynd farm he will bring you harm
> If Trynd has crits your ass will be split



He did 3 crits in a row at level 2


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

overlord as in koreans are our overlords


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

Wait, who used lissandra before this?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

No one is going to beat cloud 9 until they learn how to beat Korean comps.

Because that's literally the only thing Cloud 9 plays.

And history has proved that Korean comps dumpster NA comps unbelievably hard.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

crs started out last season 8-0

honestly cloud 9 running korean comps (although some of their comps seem chinese, they just play it like a korean meta) is good for NA. It will show them how to deal with it later on in worlds.

Korea is the only scene where losing 1-2 kills is almost always a gg because they press advantages so goddamn hard that coming back is never expected in ogn

meanwhile clg....


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

meteos said oddone better than stvicious
the god has spoken
who am i to question?


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2013)

So got Diana, really loving her so far, very versatile, very deadly.
Way more fun than Akali.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 15, 2013)

RemChu said:


> So got Diana, really loving her so far, very versatile, very deadly.
> Way more fun than Akali.



OOOOH SNAP


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

diana is darths favourite champion along with akali iirc


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2013)

Akali was one of my very first champions....Diana feels like Akali 2.0
I can initiate teamfights with Diana so gg


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 15, 2013)

So close to my 2nd LS quint

So proud


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

> Akali was one of my very first champions....Diana feels like Akali 2.0
> I can initiate teamfights with Diana so gg



release date diana was the most hilarious thing i've seen in a while


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

"cop is consistently okay" - doublelift 2013


5 seconds later

"oh wait...actually. cop has his weird things overall. he's okay. but sometimes he plays too pussy." - doublelift 2013

5 seconds later

"i don't think cop is bad as everyone says he is" - doublelift 2013


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2013)

After 24 games in Bronze I,  qualified for my promotion series


here's hoping to no glass cannon dariuses or tank-taunting rammuses in my next 3-5 games


though my last game was won partially by a proxy singed in it, who actually sorta knew what he was doing
only sorta, but still, it worked out pretty well


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> After 24 games in Bronze I,  qualified for my promotion series
> 
> 
> here's hoping to no glass cannon dariuses or tank-taunting rammuses in my next 3-5 games
> ...



Here's how it'll go.

Game 1: 20 minute roflstomp. Win.
Game 2: Easily winning but your team throws until you lose.
Game 3: AFKer from level one.
Game 4: You get a Brazilian Teemo. Loss.

It's how every promotion series ever goes.


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2013)

>brazilian teemo
>on euw


OH GOD THE HORROR D:


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2013)

αce said:


> crs started out last season 8-0
> 
> honestly cloud 9 running korean comps (although some of their comps seem chinese, they just play it like a korean meta) is good for NA. It will show them how to deal with it later on in worlds.
> 
> ...



By the time worlds roll by, I'm sure the koreans have something new and next level stuff to beat NA. It's not even about the comps, and the meta, it's more of their mechanics/reaction time/plays too. 

Lol at reddit blowing up about CRS rumor.

Lemonnation started up shit by saying Chaox is joining CRS. Then someone post about on saint's stream, he states something about Aphromoo. 

/popcorn


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 15, 2013)

3 IP away from LS quint

Why
I won fair and square
Why

Also i love seeing korean playstyles and builds.

It's like, those champs that koreans main, they are fucking god with them. For example, my friend, who reached Diamond 1 only with Jarvan top (occasionally jungle, whenever forced to) is nothing compared to a korean Diamond 1 player who mains Jarvan.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2013)

Never rule anything out in your promotion series.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 15, 2013)

In my promotion series people were always generally nice.

Well, i tell my jungler not to come top at all, i still win my lane, so he knows that he doesn't have to worry about me, and "takes" my side. Then i go help mid, and he "takes" my side too, so not only will bot lane get extra attention from the jungler, thus higher chance to win, but they also won't be able to blame me.

Basically if you can change the mindset of your teammates from "oh fuck this guy will now fuck up" to "this guy will help us win" it will change a lot.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

i'd be surprised if a korean team doesn't win worlds but no one saw TPA coming last year
their odds shot up considerably since they now have 3 teams going to worlds instead of two
the ball is in their court


----------



## Guiness (Jun 15, 2013)

bought starcraft 2.

gonna play it later, hopefully installing it doesn't take much of internet data


interesting


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2013)

Obviously TSM is winning worlds.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

4N said:


> bought starcraft 2.
> 
> gonna play it later, hopefully installing it doesn't take much of internet data
> 
> ...



'Edit: You're all fuking retarded saint never said this how did this even get to the front page LOL'

lol


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2013)

Kyle gifts Adrian a skin but begs everyone in the thread for the Aatrox bundle. 

Wtf Kyle?


----------



## Guiness (Jun 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Kyle gifts Adrian a skin but begs everyone in the thread for the Aatrox bundle.
> 
> Wtf Kyle?



when did i beg for aatrox*bundle*?

l2read darth

got paid this weekend so no worries 

besides, no one gives me anything. i have gifted everyone i played with on NA thats from here, excluding Vae (cuz he ain't on NA no more, hue).


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

> So apparently some guy called Imp wants to 1v1 me. I get Bronze V players challenging me to 1v1 every day, is this one special just because he's Korean?



Shots fired.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

4N said:


> when did i beg for aatrox*bundle*?
> 
> l2read darth
> 
> ...



Not me.

4n don't like me enough to gift me shit.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 15, 2013)

we don't play too often jiyeon so i forgot u 

i only gift if i have RP to spare and if i play with u regularly.

only good guy in this thread that actually thinks about others is terry, which is ironic considering his IGN. :ho


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

> Shots fired.



no, doublelift, this one is special because he just won ogn summer 2013


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

4n dont worry son
i will give you something


eventually


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

> He's had MANY changes to succeed. He had Elementz before, a legit suppoort, high quality, and they couldn't 2v2. I don't think it Elementz's fault,


Is this guy real?
Elementz a high quality support?
Since when do high quality supports fucking crescendo backwards?

Elementz was trash, he made Cop into the player he is because a carry relies on their support.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

@4n
Gift me an Ezreal skin if you love me 
No sus.

I could go on and on about how bad Elementz was.
Honestly, I think the reason Cop plays so passive and doesn't position himself as well as he should is because of Elementz.
I think playing with Elementz for that long made Elementz' bad rub off on Cop.


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> In my promotion series people were always generally nice.
> 
> Well, i tell my jungler not to come top at all, i still win my lane, so he knows that he doesn't have to worry about me, and "takes" my side. Then i go help mid, and he "takes" my side too, so not only will bot lane get extra attention from the jungler, thus higher chance to win, but they also won't be able to blame me.
> 
> Basically if you can change the mindset of your teammates from "oh fuck this guy will now fuck up" to "this guy will help us win" it will change a lot.




I try to do this


but Darth always antagonizes everybody for the lulz 




*Spoiler*: __ 



I rage at him everytime but I secretly laugh, don't tell him 






Jiyeon said:


> Shots fired.




not really


When first asked about Doublelift in an interview and what he thought of his skills, Imp said 'who's that?'


Pretty sure double is now firing that back at him just to be funny, that's all


----------



## Guiness (Jun 15, 2013)

αce said:


> 4n dont worry son
> i will give you something
> 
> 
> eventually



50 years later...

still no gift



Jiyeon said:


> @4n
> Gift me an Ezreal skin if you love me
> No sus.
> .



if i become attached to you like i am with the rest, then sure. 

they get gifts because they my nigs.


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Is this guy real?
> Elementz a high quality support?
> Since when do high quality supports fucking crescendo backwards?
> 
> Elementz was trash, he made Cop into the player he is because a carry relies on their support.





Jiyeon said:


> @4n
> Gift me an Ezreal skin if you love me
> No sus.
> 
> ...






jiyeon pls


stop being so delusional



sure, elementz sucked


but giving him all the blame for Cop's crappiness
come on

Cop sucks
Stop sucking his dick


----------



## Guiness (Jun 15, 2013)

Didi, where would you range your rightful rank? You show you have good knowledge of the game through this thread so I'm curious, even moreso discovering you were in Bronze. D:

I thought you were up there with Master Yi Bot (I forgot his forum name, forgive me :c)


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 15, 2013)

4N said:


> Didi, where would you range your rightful rank? You show you have good knowledge of the game through this thread so I'm curious, even moreso discovering you were in Bronze. D:
> 
> I thought you were up there with Master Yi Bot (I forgot his forum name, forgive me :c)



Master Yi Bot is Sajin, he is gold 3

somehow

TBH Didi was here even when i first started this game, back in the first LoL thread. He would probably be above all of us (excluding WAD, probably) if he had enough time or enough fucks to play.



Didi said:


> I try to do this
> 
> 
> but Darth always antagonizes everybody for the lulz
> ...



I've played with Darth he was nice


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, I'm probably somewhere around there, Darth/Sajin range, which is Gold 1-3 or something I believe? 


I'm in bronze cuz for some reason (well, playing drunk as hell with a friend of mine a couple of nights) I dropped to ~900 elo in season 2 lol (even though I was consistently 1300-1400 elo in season 1 and start of season 2), and then decided fuck it, don't wanna play any more ranked (did get gold in 3v3 though, and silver in team5's, very near to gold)

so then even when I went 7-3 in placement matches I became Bronze 1


and I'm still in there cuz I play very little ranked still, unless I'm duo'ing I get bored/frustrated after 1 game, even if I won

Don't consider 24 games that much to reach the promotion. So I hope/expect to keep on rising steadily and swiftly (games wise, not time wise)


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Master Yi Bot is Sajin, he is gold 3
> 
> somehow
> 
> ...



whenever I play with Darth he tries to troll everybody on our team in the beginning lol


he is normal afterwards but in the beginning/champselect, oh boy


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

Also, on the Crs Aphromoo thing:
Why would Curse replace Cop with Aphromoo, when Fabbbyyy is free and is keen on joining Curse?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 15, 2013)

I believe Darth played with me on 1 promotion set of matches and the last, deciding match he went Elise support and told me "TRUST ME IS GUD"

Turns out it was the first time he had played that champ

We won


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Also, on the Crs Aphromoo thing:
> Why would Curse replace Cop with Aphromoo, when Fabbbyyy is free and is keen on joining Curse?



cuz fabbyyy hasn't played in a competitive live environment and Aphromoo has?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2013)

> so then even when I went 7-3 in placement matches I became Bronze 1



WTF? My friend went 6-4 (One of the games he rage quit too) and he got placed into Silver V. What the hell this system. 

Apparently for Darth, every duo game we play is the hardest. I don't think so though. 

Was gonna duo later today but he got drop hack or something and I left lol.


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> WTF? My friend went 6-4 (One of the games he rage quit too) and he got placed into Silver V. What the hell this system.
> 
> Apparently for Darth, every duo game we play is the hardest. I don't think so though.
> 
> Was gonna duo later today but he got drop hack or something and I left lol.



oh shit bro yeah sorry about that i actually got pretty mad at the game lol. And the last few games we've played haven't been so bad it was just those two games that were ridiculously difficult for no reason 

But yeah got fucking drop hacked which I should probably report to Riot. That shit was pretty lame. 99% sure it was the support nid on the enemy team who was raging cause she got raped in lane lol.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> cuz fabbyyy hasn't played in a competitive live environment and Aphromoo has?



But both Saint and Aphro themselves have said that Aphro wouldn't join Curse.

So like, Crs Fabbbyyy is the next best thing.


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> whenever I play with Darth he tries to troll everybody on our team in the beginning lol
> 
> 
> he is normal afterwards but in the beginning/champselect, oh boy



Pretty sure I was just hella tired and stopped giving a fuck about bitches being bitches in champ select lol. 

w/e it worked out, we got you to your promotion series np i'm da best!


----------



## Guiness (Jun 15, 2013)

we all know aphromoo is a very good solo q player.

but why is it that he can never perform during lan events?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, some guy on reddit said Jacky needs to be benched.

Like really?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2013)

I think I stopped caring about winning and just more on finding someone to play with aka duo que or full normal teams. Or ranked teams. You guys should make a ranked team since you all play so much together anyways.

Though playing with 4n is either stupidly easy or stupidly hard. Fucking 4n going 1/21. ... Easy 4 v 5s?

I'd gift 4n something again but I has no money. And I can't gift champs with IP because riot won't let me. So yah. I mean if 4n gives me his acc I'll play normals and generate ip for him or something.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

there comes a point where you stop giving a fuck about winning and shit and just more so on having fun
i reached that point a long time ago


----------



## Guiness (Jun 15, 2013)

hey hey terry

my 1/21 game with lissandra, i made plays. dont hate 

besides, the most stupid games tend to happen when i do well. and i mean we tend to lose.

though there was this one game yesterday that i played that was so incredibly stupid

like we were getting pawned but our fed jax was just pushing towers and shit. finally we had a decisive teamfight where my clutch zyra ult caught out three of their team. veigar and jax did the rest. 

if its one thing i can say that definitely hurts my potential as a player its my decision making. one of my issues concerning my judgement is my lack of patience though. and i struggle to find consistency.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

What're you guys' thoughts on Altec and Dominate?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 15, 2013)

How do you die 21 times

Was it a 150+ minute game?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How do you die 21 times
> 
> Was it a 150+ minute game?



He was trying to do Lissandra Support and it didn't work out.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 15, 2013)

But still

I tried support, Nunu support for the first time ever and i didn't give a darn and still only managed to die 16 times in 40+ minute game

So how


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Hady still owes me 2 skins and won't repay his debt.

Whore


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> But still
> 
> I tried support, Nunu support for the first time ever and i didn't give a darn and still only managed to die 16 times in 40+ minute game
> 
> So how



Does it matter? Are you just trying to make him feel like shit for not living up to your 'standards'? he was trying out something new and having fun whilst doing it. why the fuck do you give a shit.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

> why the fuck do you give a shit.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

chausie join NA where all da fun is at


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Does it matter? Are you just trying to make him feel like shit for not living up to your 'standards'? he was trying out something new and having fun whilst doing it. why the fuck do you give a shit.



Why do YOU give a darn?

How do you know whether or not i am simply trashing him? Maybe him and i have had a talk the rest of you haven't heard and that's why i am so interested in how he did? 

Don't fucking judge when you don't know anything you little shit.


You talked about me being childish yet you take any opportunity you have to trash talk me.

Just put me on your ignore list and get over it.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

i've got an na account somewhere, for when euw goes down


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why do YOU give a darn?
> 
> How do you know whether or not i am simply trashing him? Maybe him and i have had a talk the rest of you haven't heard and that's why i am so interested in how he did?
> 
> Don't fucking judge when you don't know anything you little shit.



wow gogeta dats so offensif


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

> I think vampyro is like a 40 year old office worker who only plays twitch


Doublelift 2013


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why do YOU give a darn?
> 
> How do you know whether or not i am simply trashing him? Maybe him and i have had a talk the rest of you haven't heard and that's why i am so interested in how he did?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

Lol this thread.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why do YOU give a darn?
> 
> How do you know whether or not i am simply trashing him? Maybe him and i have had a talk the rest of you haven't heard and that's why i am so interested in how he did?
> 
> ...



Hey Gogeta, don't flame Chausie you ignorant little cuntface.

You constantly QQ in the forum, act like people are obliged to help you and then you flame people in a bad way, trying to act like Vae 2.0?

Get the fuck out of here you garbage bin, you're bipolar as fuck, you suck at the game and you can't comment on shit, flame Chausie again and I'll beat your face in IRL.

Bitch.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

more moss gifs please!


----------



## Didi (Jun 15, 2013)

haha fucking ARAM


just had one of the most OP comps I ever experienced


I was Lux, rest of team was Sona, Soraka, Orianna and Janna

GG heals and shields (plus I'm a pretty good Lux)


I went 10/0/27 lol
even when I couldnt buy items I still had more damage dealt than anyone on their team (and was third on my team but damn close to 1st and 2nd)


----------



## Maerala (Jun 15, 2013)

Kyle I'll whore myself out to get you something.

Dark Valkyrie Diana or Bloodstone Lissandra. Pick one.


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why do YOU give a darn?
> 
> How do you know whether or not i am simply trashing him? Maybe him and i have had a talk the rest of you haven't heard and that's why i am so interested in how he did?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol Adrian buy your own skins loser.



He's offering to buy either of those for Kyle.

Reading too hard?

Also ironic coming from you


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> trying to act like Vae 2.0?



lol dis guy.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> haha fucking ARAM
> 
> 
> just had one of the most OP comps I ever experienced
> ...



i find it's either something like that, with high poke and sustain, or all in tank and bruiser comps that win the most.

but damn, do i love soraka in aram.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 15, 2013)

Hady biggest derps.

Also yu gais 2 meen to gogo


----------



## roninmedia (Jun 15, 2013)

So...I have a friend who is not very consistent with his LoL gameplay. He started playing before me but he has a much better affinity for first person shooters so he tends to go aggressive in matches at the expense of his creep score.

He needs to secure 1 or 2 early kills (Pre 15-minutes) or else he falters off. Like his Lux games, he may be right at 100 cs around the 20 minute mark.  Or he likes to jungle AD champions and repeatedly camp lanes to the point where he may be under 100 CS at 30 minutes as junglers.

Yes, it works vs people who don't ward but it may be a hindrance as we face better opponents. Suggestions?

In short, he either gets early kills and starts to roll along (CS is still lagging, but $$$ from kills), but if he doesn't, his CS lags and his game falters. I'm more of a steady player who focus on utility junglers/support and dive hard (Jayce/Diana) when I do the math and know a kill is there.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Hady biggest derps.
> 
> Also yu gais 2 meen to gogo


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

roninmedia said:


> So...I have a friend who is not very consistent with his LoL gameplay. He started playing before me but he has a much better affinity for first person shooters so he tends to go aggressive in matches at the expense of his creep score.
> 
> He needs to secure 1 or 2 early kills (Pre 15-minutes) or else he falters off. Like his Lux games, he may be right at 100 cs around the 20 minute mark.  Or he likes to jungle AD champions and repeatedly camp lanes to the point where he may be under 100 CS at 30 minutes as junglers.
> 
> ...



have you spoken to him about it? maybe try duo bot lane with him and make the calls yourself on when to go in and why, might help him sit back a second and think about things?

edit: just thought i should say, i am pretty bad at the game, this is prob shit advice that you shouldn't take. but i wanted to help so had to say something


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Adrian, stop trying to cheer everyone up.

Just because homo land is filled with rainbow and cakes doesn't mean we want to join you.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

i wouldn't mind some rainbow cakes


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

Watching Double's stream.

Saint is feeding.

Thresh lost a 1v1 to Blitzcrank.

Doublelift gonna put on his backpack.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 15, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Kyle I'll whore myself out to get you something.
> 
> Dark Valkyrie Diana or Bloodstone Lissandra. Pick one.



dark valkyrie diana 

also, why do everybody gotta be at someone's throat?

and sorry gogeta if i didn't reply to your messages on skype. i was in formation for like an hour. :\


----------



## Maerala (Jun 15, 2013)

As usual Chausie is the only one not waving her e-dong around here for the world to see how big and bad she is.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

> Watching Double's stream.
> 
> Saint is feeding.
> 
> ...



dude this game is fucking hilarious
stvicious with the amazing feeds



> i wouldn't mind some rainbow cakes



im down


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

Did you see the game before when double was on Blitzcrank?

Edward would've smiled.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

> Did you see the game before when double was on Blitzcrank?
> 
> Edward would've smiled



doublelift was the god before the god in korea


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

> As usual Chausie is the only one not waving her e-dong around here for the world to see how big and bad she is



pretty sure me genome and hady don't either
fuck you


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> As usual Chausie is the only one not waving her e-dong around here for the world to see how big and bad she is.



i don't need to, i know mine is the biggest


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

> You see me press R right there?


Doublelift 2013


----------



## Maerala (Jun 15, 2013)

αce said:


> pretty sure me genome and hady don't either
> fuck you







Chausie said:


> i don't need to, i know mine is the biggest



Gurl, werrrk it.

Also Dark Valkyrie Diana was on sale the _day_ I started playing League.

gg my life.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

What, Diana is that old?


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

diana is pretty old apparently
seems like yesterday i was playing her the 2nd week she was released when she was free


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

I know, right? Holy shit time sure does fly.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 15, 2013)

Diana came out August 7th, 2012. Her skin went on sale four months later.

Meanwhile Nami came out over six months ago (also the day I started playing) and Koi still hasn't been on sale.

roit pls


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

damn its almost been a year


----------



## roninmedia (Jun 15, 2013)

I started around the time of Diana because that was the login-in music.


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

So what happened in EU? I think I left off with Gambit losing to EG.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

the fall of gambit
the op russians are no longer

or maybe im wrong
i probably am


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

Edward destroyed them. Alex will no longer have money to support his family.


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2013)

I started when there was only the one login screen with no animations just before Akali was released. 

Good times.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> I started when there was only the one login screen with no animations just before Akali was released.
> 
> Good times.



You're older than me.

I joined when Xin Zhao was released..... I cried.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 15, 2013)

The Order 1886 looks to be a dope game.

Might be getting the PS4 afterall.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 15, 2013)

i made my account on november 24th. i only really remember the vi login screen though, guess as i didn't play much til then, and it was very memorable


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

Yo this game is fucking horrible to play without runes.

Lol wtf.

Fabbbyyy only has 208 normal wins.


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2013)

OOOOH Using OP champs to climb the ladder of chaos. 

Elise support , FUCKING AWESOME!!!!


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

>Bronze 5

just wait till bronze 3. It's like the worst place.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

Bronze 3 is legitimately worse than Bronze 5.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 15, 2013)

I should make a smurf and see how that goes for bronze.


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2013)

bronze>challenger


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2013)

yeah but if I am all the way in challenger i would care a lot less than being in bronze. Because i'm in challenger and you are not.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2013)

Jacky was in challenger and got bumped back to diamond after he went to sleep.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CrP69-ZIaE&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2013)

Oooh, new poster.

Server and name ?


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 15, 2013)

korean server
i forgot my summoner name becaus eim in the army
I use to be thegoodjae but someone stole my na account =[
NOW ALL MY FRIENDS ARE IN PLAT AND IDSAKFSAF


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

Korean? Based player. Ace would gladly suck ur dick.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

There is like, no reason to be on the computer if you can't play league.

My main is banned and I've been bored all day.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Tell me you're Bronze in Korea.

TELL ME.

EDIT: Wtf Jiyeon, stop flaming and getting banned.


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

There is another thing on the internet. It's called porn. And knowing you you would like the league porn


----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> Tell me you're Bronze in Korea.
> 
> TELL ME.
> 
> EDIT: Wtf Jiyeon, stop flaming and getting banned.




Ji u in promotion yet?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> There is another thing on the internet. It's called porn. And knowing you you would like the league porn


Super deepthroat OP.
Better nerf irelia.


RemChu said:


> Ji u in promotion yet?


I'm banned til tomorrow.


Vae said:


> Tell me you're Bronze in Korea.
> 
> TELL ME.
> 
> EDIT: Wtf Jiyeon, stop flaming and getting banned.


Fuck these bronzies.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Fucking scum.

Toxic to the community, that's what you are Jiyeon.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

I probably am.

I say GG report my team after they throw every time.


----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I probably am.
> 
> I say GG report my team after they throw every time.


Holy shit you got banned? 

damn,

Well I'll be in bronze 4 in like 2 more games.
I've been reading guides and taking pointers from that Dryus dude, seems to have helped.

if you guys have any useful pro guides shit pm me, cause I'm always looking to learn more useless LOL shit.


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

Got banned from voyboy chat for a couple mins because I said I was a siren.


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

> if you guys have any useful pro guides shit pm me, cause I'm always looking to learn more useless LOL shit.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Go say pooksie in voyboy chat.


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

Edward and Voyboy otp


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2013)

chochochip has been posting here for a while, cant really call him new


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm gold in Korea


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

Noob.


----------



## roninmedia (Jun 16, 2013)

Two ranked 5v5 matches. Played support both games. Two wins.

Alistar: 0/4/11     
Zyra: 2/6/13        

My first ever Zyra match on Summoner's Rift against any human. 

Ranked 5v5
4 wins, 3 losses overall
2 Mid games, 5 support 
KDA  of 1.96


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Gold 3 achieved.


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

Meteos is streaming now for those interested.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Meteos steals blue with smite.

''Oops Madreds proc sry''

Biggest troll


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 16, 2013)

Yay Gold II Promo games! Been winning too much lately so that's a bad sign. Must lose a lot in normal to cancel it out.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey Lortastic, race you to Platinum V?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2013)

played a 5v5 premade with terry

it was kinda terror


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> played a 5v5 premade with terry
> 
> it was kinda terror



Sorry for that swain. We needed a 10th and I told them to invite you... 

He's known for his raging and his bitchiness around the community. He's also the captain of our team for the tournament so meh.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Is it the Mordekaiser I hate?


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hey Lortastic, race you to Platinum V?



Eh why not xD


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Gotten 64 LP in Gold 3 before you responded


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 16, 2013)

From one game?! O_O


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

2 games.

Down to 46 now from losing 1.


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I probably am.
> 
> I say GG report my team after they throw every time.



>reporting people for being/playing bad


ugh


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> >reporting people for being/playing bad
> 
> 
> ugh



That sounds kind of redundant at Bronze. They're already at the lowest they're ever going to be, why report them for unskilled? All that will accomplish is Riot lowering their mmr further but it wont make a difference cause they're already at the bottom.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 16, 2013)

Jiyeon, that type of mindset is wuy everypne pounces on your ass. You needto suck shit up and just focuson you. As ace once told me, 'less qq more pewpew.'


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2013)

Love how 4n now consistently preaches the things I used to preach on him


son I am proud


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> Love how 4n now consistently preaches the things I used to preach on him
> 
> 
> son I am proud



Good now get out of Bronze already.

Claiming to Belong in Gold I but is actually Bronze I. 

Dis guy..


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 16, 2013)

Chausie said:


> wow gogeta dats so offensif



you flame him, he retaliates, and you're surprised?
don't bite if you don't want to get bitten back. 

I used to think that the flaming in here was said in jest but I don't know anymore. This thread vacillates between informative information and some lame ass immature lord of the flies shit. Is it that hard to behave decently?


----------



## Guiness (Jun 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> Love how 4n now consistently preaches the things I used to preach on him
> 
> 
> son I am proud



Sarcasm?
I learned quickly tho. Jiyeon hasn't however.


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Good now get out of Bronze already.
> 
> Claiming to Belong in Gold I but is actually Bronze I.
> 
> Dis guy..



shut~u up~u baka 



also get online


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2013)

4N said:


> Sarcasm?
> I learned quickly tho. Jiyeon hasn't however.





fuck you I was being genuine


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> you flame him, he retaliates, and you're surprised?
> don't bite if you don't want to get bitten back.
> 
> I used to think that the flaming in here was said in jest but I don't know anymore. This thread vacillates between informative information and some lame ass immature lord of the flies shit. Is it that hard to behave decently?



This thread went to the gutter pretty fast but there's still some of us who are halfway decent.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> shut~u up~u baka
> 
> 
> 
> also get online



I want to but I dont think I can play tonight. 

Things might change in a few hours but as of now, I can't really play sorry


----------



## Guiness (Jun 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> fuck you I was being genuine



I had to be sure.


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

EG beat Fnatic? Sejuani op?

EDIT: Also, this cameraman is horrible.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 16, 2013)

Someone on my team decided it'd be a good idea to try to secure first blood by playing Fiora support.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> EG beat Fnatic? Sejuani op?
> 
> EDIT: Also, this cameraman is horrible.



EG beat Fnatic and Gambit. Damn son that's impressive. Although they dropped a game to Alternate who are currently 3-0. Evil Geniuses sitting at 3rd place so far this split with Fantic at 4th and Gambit at 6th. 

Hope NiP and SK start picking up their game though cause neither of those teams were supposed to be in the bottom four lol. This LCS could be pretty close. A lot closer than the last split that's for sure. When two of the amateur teams are holding the top two spots you know you're in for an interesting season.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Dat lvl 1 5v5 was crazy. A four man Nami Q lost them that fight instantly. 

Nami OP.


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

EG beating Gambit is not impressive anymore. It seems that without Edward Gambit is staying bottom.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> EG beating Gambit is not impressive anymore. It seems that without Edward Gambit is staying bottom.



You must not be very familiar with Gambit. 

This is going to be proven so wrong in like a month. Staying bottom? They were the #2 team last split and Edward alone wasn't responsible for that. I foresee another top 4 finish this season.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 16, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> you flame him, he retaliates, and you're surprised?
> don't bite if you don't want to get bitten back.
> 
> I used to think that the flaming in here was said in jest but I don't know anymore. This thread vacillates between informative information and some lame ass immature lord of the flies shit. Is it that hard to behave decently?



i seemed surprised? i said something sarcastically, i thought it would be clear from the way i typed it.

i didn't realise i was flaming, i avoided saying anything to insult him personally, and stuck to questions on why he was typing things like that in this thread. 

but ok dude, the one time i try point out someone being annoying in this thread, and im the absolute worse person ever who is just a  flamer and rages. never mind the times when anyone else does it.

im fine holding the blame for all the bad that happens here. i'll carry it on my shoulders. 



Original Sin said:


> Got banned from voyboy chat for a couple mins because I said I was a siren.



i was auto-banned from krepos chat for swearing once. i wasn't even swearing at a person, only a situation 



Darth said:


> Dat lvl 1 5v5 was crazy. A four man Nami Q lost them that fight instantly.
> 
> Nami OP.



it makes me happy to see people use her in the LCS! she's great, and has been for a while. just took loads of buffs past where she started being good anyway, for people to realise.


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2013)

league community ._.


just got called a russian i*c*st bastard  by an alistar who went afk when we were winning simply because bot lane wasn't going perfect (cuz of his suckage I might add)

when he returned a few minutes later he went intentionally feeding


fucking hell


1-1 in promotion series


pls no more guys like this


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Good now get out of Bronze already.
> 
> Claiming to Belong in Gold I but is actually Bronze I.
> 
> Dis guy..



I claim to belong in Plat, yet I am only Gold 3.

Climbing though


----------



## Chausie (Jun 16, 2013)

i claim to belong in bronze. i look upon the LoL gods for letting me be in silver


----------



## Maerala (Jun 16, 2013)

Chausie said:


> it makes me happy to see people use her in the LCS! she's great, and has been for a while. just took loads of buffs past where she started being good anyway, for people to realise.



 Patiently waiting for dat Koi sale.

Also Snoopeh MVP. Dat steal could win them the game.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 16, 2013)

WTF, they just threw it at baron pit rofl. Yellowpete whiffing that ult and Froggen separating himself from the team just sealed it..... it was a 5v4 baron... wow.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol Froggen was carrying so hard, then threw by leaving the Baron pit.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

wasn't froggen throwing. He actually was the only one who was smart about it. Pete and Krepo threw by remaining in the baron pit and getting wtfoneshotted.

potential comeback and overall good game.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 16, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Patiently waiting for dat Koi sale.
> 
> Also Snoopeh MVP. Dat steal could win them the game.



ye man, it's so pretty and colourful. hopefully we're not too far off a sale! How long does it tend to take for a new champs skin to go on sale, anyway?


----------



## Maerala (Jun 16, 2013)

It wasn't a terrible idea, it kinda worked for a few seconds. When he hit their front line with a Light Binding they hesitated, but then they zoned him out. He'd already taken Nami out of the fight, if he had stayed with the team they might have finished Baron before Nasus had a chance to steal it.

I think Varus missed his ultimate too though, so wat du.



Chausie said:


> ye man, it's so pretty and colourful. hopefully we're not too far off a sale! How long does it tend to take for a new champs skin to go on sale, anyway?



It varies, I suppose. I heard it was about 6 months, so I was pretty excited for it to go on sale recently because we just hit the 6th month mark since her release on the 7th, but still nothing. Diana's skin was released 4 months after she came out, so I don't know what the holdup is here.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 16, 2013)

By the way Kyle, IronStylus confirmed a new Diana skin is in the works. He also said "in the works" could mean it's a few months away from release, but it's probably worth the wait. Dark Valkyrie isn't that great anyway. He said this next one will be "prettier, more elegant."


----------



## Guiness (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll hold you to that adrian.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 16, 2013)

Calm down.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Even if Yellowpete hit his ult, they would've lost right there.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 16, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> It wasn't a terrible idea, it kinda worked for a few seconds. When he hit their front line with a Light Binding they hesitated, but then they zoned him out. He'd already taken Nami out of the fight, if he had stayed with the team they might have finished Baron before Nasus had a chance to steal it.
> 
> I think Varus missed his ultimate too though, so wat du.
> 
> ...



we may be lucky and it might be soon? i wonder if riot lets you know if you email them


----------



## Maerala (Jun 16, 2013)

Another Nami.

HOW THE TABLES HAVE TURNED

Is that a Muse Sona I am seeing? Dat taste.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Dark Valkyrie isn't that great anyway.



dat bad taste


----------



## Maerala (Jun 16, 2013)

K it's not a bad skin. The splash art is one of the best in the game. But if I were a Diana player I'd be put off by how dark her spells look because I like how in her classic they look like pure moonlight.

Also too skimpy for me but I'm sure that's not a concern for the majority of the playerbase.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

dude you're gay.

and imo, black moonlight looks a lot cooler than the white. and the splash is awesome. And the in game model is awesome.

there's absolutely nothing wrong with that skin. it's one of my personal favorites and it's production quality is one of the highest non legendary and non semi legendary skins.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 16, 2013)

Just a little bit.

Either way, if I were gonna get it I'd wait a little bit and see what her next skin looks like before spending the RP. Limited funds OP.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Adrian, don't comment on skins or champs when you have the worst tastes in both.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 16, 2013)

'Cause taste isn't totally subjective.

In Manny's immortal words, makes too much sense.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

i somehow doubt her next skin is going to come out in the next 2-3 months so if you want Dark Valkyrie there's no problem with getting it now. 

Or you could wait until it goes on sale again.

if it ever does.


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

eg almost capitalizing on gigantic throws
they deserve to lose after the cancerous games they gave me in season 2


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope CLG never wins a major tournament.

Their statements about how good they are always give me cancer.


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

nice bait attempt
doesn't matter since they wont win a major tournament anyways


also clg has called themselves shitty more often than not
its usually just doublelift calling himself best adc
link, nien and jiji don't really hype themselves or team that much. don't see how anyone could hate those three


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

hotshot never did that either
or aphromoo

you know what, ill correct it for you



> I hope CLG never wins a major tournament.
> 
> Doublelifts statements about how good they are always give me cancer.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Travis: So Doublelift how does it feel to lose to the "worst team in the LCS"?

Doublelift: Okay so I miscalculated. They're actually the second worst team in the LCS. We're the worst". 

Travis:


----------



## Maerala (Jun 16, 2013)

αce said:


> link, nien and jiji don't really hype themselves or team that much. don't see how anyone could hate those three



I hate Link for contributing to the Lux QQ that eventually got her nerfed. Yup.

--

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05BxFO9WyYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

so
malz silence is 3 seconds?
what the fuck

and his supress is 2.5 seconds?
what the fuck


time to play malz


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
remember the ogn staredowns?
well, imp's name is totally appropriate


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

No shit, I pointed that out on Skype as the intro was played initially..

''Imp really lives up to his name''

Deaf ^ (use bro).


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

vae y u hurt my feelings


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry man, it's just the way I am.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

GOD MADE ME THIS WAY, I CAN'T CHANGE.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2013)

So

Only took me 28 games to get out of bronze


Know I shouldn't be too happy about Silver V lol, but for now I'm just glad I got out of bronze

now the climb to gold can begin


Also Ahri's Legends is a legit as fuck division name


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Cpt Jack just tall as fuck.


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

by western standards cpt jack is average height
imp is just short


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Cpt Jack just tall as fuck.



By asian standards perhaps, normal length by western standards.


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

i just said that
illiterate neanderthal


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Can't blame him.

Asians don't really grow to be very tall for some reason.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Damn Alternate seems so strong right now.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

αce said:


> i just said that
> illiterate neanderthal



Difference is that I posted it before refreshing the site.

I wasn't in a call with you when it was stated


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

excuse my korean hype train but watching lcs is hard because teams don't know how to press advantages
pls end the game


----------



## Maerala (Jun 16, 2013)

This Lissandra doing work.


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

> Damn Alternate seems so strong right now.



3k elo lissandra


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

αce said:


> excuse my korean hype train but watching lcs is hard because teams don't know how to press advantages
> pls end the game



I have to agree with you, I can't seem to watch the LCS without being bored after watching the OGN so much.

They just make so many mistakes and fail at pushing their advantage.
The only LCS team that doesn't bore me is Cloud 9.


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

to be fair watching gigantic throws is pretty funny


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2013)

Fuck yeah, knew Alternate would do good


Was pissed last split that they didn't get in



Kerp is soooooo fucking good, Forellenlord and Creaton as well
Jree pretty swell
Aranea sucks BUT OH WELL


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Araneae has always sucked when compared to other pro junglers.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

honestly i thought kerp was playing like shit in lane.

missing q's completely and dying randomly for no reason. and getting outcs'd by a malphite as jayce... lol kerp.

but yeah after laning phase he made some good snipes and overall had really good positioning. Although he mostly rode on the back of Creaton, Forellenlord, and Jree.

Aranae made some pretty sick plays that game although yeah his positioning has always sucked. He makes some pretty hilariously bad calls too. 

TBH was hoping to see NiP do better than this. Obviously going 0-4 for them isn't new as they started the last split at 0-9  Was still hoping they would start strong this split though..

I totally agree with you guys btw. Watching EU LCS is probably worse than watching NA lol. I feel like these games have mechanically worse players, poorer calls, and slower games. Overall a lot less exciting than OGN and LPL.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> So
> 
> Only took me 28 games to get out of bronze
> 
> ...



that is pretty cool, i wanna be in that one

at least you aren't named after someones balls


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> honestly i thought kerp was playing like shit in lane.
> 
> missing q's completely and dying randomly for no reason. and getting outcs'd by a malphite as jayce... lol kerp.
> 
> ...



I only watched the last few minutes of this game so I wouldn't know

Just meant in general
Kerp is really bloody good


I remember TSM scrimmed Alternate back when it had metalx and kottenx and tabzz (not sure about tabzz), plus kerp and f-lord, and Dyrus lost to Kerp in lane fucking hard every game. Like 8 games in a row. He couldn't do shit, he just got smashed.



Chausie said:


> that is pretty cool, i wanna be in that one
> 
> at least you aren't named after someones balls



what

explain lol


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

αce said:


> so
> malz silence is 3 seconds?
> what the fuck
> 
> ...



I was told to not play malz in yolo q. But how can you not be good with someone that nukes that hard or has a supportish ult that good.

And god damn it sleep i missed another pro lissandra game. Tell me. How good was it.

Fathers day had to be on the day when the yuros play lissandra and sejuani.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Don't worry Alex Ich is about to play Lissandra so you haven't missed anything.


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2013)

I like watching NA lcs more just because EU has technical difficulties and a laggy as fuck stream, every fucking time



which is sad since I like EU's teams and players better
though I have become invested in NA also now, cuz of watching it more


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> I like watching NA lcs more just because EU has technical difficulties and a laggy as fuck stream, every fucking time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably their plan all along


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 16, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i seemed surprised? i said something sarcastically, i thought it would be clear from the way i typed it.
> 
> i didn't realise i was flaming, i avoided saying anything to insult him personally, and stuck to questions on why he was typing things like that in this thread.
> 
> ...


implying that he is trying to make someone feel shit is a personal insult. Look at the tone of your statement.

I never said that you're the worst person ever, or a flamer or a rager. You're trying to exaggerate
what I said to try and diminish my point :/ .

The second part of my statement was about the thread in general so no, you don't have to carry anything on your shoulders. 

It might feel that that I'm singling you out ( which is why you got so defensive) but I'm not really. The fact that you, who have never flamed or insulted anyone in this thread, said that, speaks more to the cancerous nature of what this thread has become than anything.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> what
> 
> explain lol



mine is called Zed's Pearls


----------



## Chausie (Jun 16, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> implying that he is trying to make someone feel shit is a personal insult. Look at the tone of your statement.
> 
> I never said that you're the worst person ever, or a flamer or a rager. You're trying to exaggerate
> what I said to try and diminish my point :/ .
> ...



I said that as I was fed up of seeing him post shit like that. i'd do the same if anyone else was doing it. i do it in game too if i see someone flaming someone else.

i don't like it, i don't like seeing it, and i don't see the point of it


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

gogeta was clearly trying to make 4n look like shit
he always does that
how good he is at this game is pretty much the meaning of his life and he usually just resorts to calling people silvers and bronzes when we call him out for being shit

good riddance


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

also has riot not even fixed that eu lcs connectivity problem?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> This thread went to the gutter pretty fast but there's still some of us who are halfway decent.



yeah I know, in fact, if it weren't for your friendly nature, I probably would still be lurking here instead of posting.


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2013)

αce said:


> gogeta was clearly trying to make 4n look like shit
> he always does that
> how good he is at this game is pretty much the meaning of his life and he usually just resorts to calling people silvers and bronzes when we call him out for being shit
> 
> good riddance



don't forget his classic '1v1 me scrub'


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2013)

hahahaha fucking Alex


kinda failed when Darker made the joke cuz of his bad english


but Alex nailed it


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> yeah I know, in fact, if it weren't for your friendly nature, I probably would still be lurking here instead of posting.



You don't like me? 

Gooby pls.

Now to add on to the Gogeta flame, he called me shit for being ''carried'' to gold by Hady, yet Hady carried him harder than he did me.

Logic?


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

no one likes you


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 16, 2013)

chausie he was asking a question not flaming. You jumped to conclusions based on what you perceived to be his intentions in that question. He didn't outright say '4n is shit'. a simple answer to that question could be ' 4n was having fun and trying outrageous plays with lissandra and it didn't work out that well'.

I've played with gogeta and what I got from him is that he is very candid. He doesn't sugar coat things. If he criticizes you its constructive so that you know where to improve.

Ace, you and him had an issue that I thought was resolved after he apologised, but I guess not.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> I never said that you're the worst person ever, or a flamer or a rager. You're trying to exaggerate
> what I said to try and diminish my point :/


This is a good point and sadly, people in this thread respond to toxicity by trying to victimize themselves. 

It can be frusturating at times. But Chausie's a relatively pleasant player and is by no means a detriment to this thread. She was simply reacting a little harshly towards Gogeta. 


αce said:


> gogeta was clearly trying to make 4n look like shit
> he always does that
> how good he is at this game is pretty much the meaning of his life and he usually just resorts to calling people silvers and bronzes when we call him out for being shit
> 
> good riddance


Ease up on the hate there Ace. Sure Gogeta's had his angry days but overall he's an okay guy. No need to be so hostile towards him and seeing as he's taking a break from the thread there's no need to talk shit about him behind his back. It's poor form.

Plus Vae was just as bad if not worse than Gogeta lol.


αce said:


> also has riot not even fixed that eu lcs connectivity problem?


Apparently a problem with Dreamhack. 

Swedish internet is trash np.


Seraphoenix said:


> yeah I know, in fact, if it weren't for your friendly nature, I probably would still be lurking here instead of posting.



 I'm not exactly the friendliest person around but I do try to make any thread I participate in have a pleasant atmosphere. Otherwise it takes the fun away from posting you know? 

Gotta have some motivation for increasing dat post count. 








And dat SK vs Gambit game was pretty crazy. SK with the throws though. Darien was surprisingly very good on Lissandra this game. Completely took me by surprise how well he performed.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> You don't like me?
> 
> Gooby pls.
> 
> ...



na you're cool brah, quite friendly.

You and gogeta are always getting into it so I don't know whether you guys are being serious or not.


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

> na you're cool brah, *quite friendly.*


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> na you're cool brah, quite friendly.
> 
> You and gogeta are always getting into it so I don't know whether you guys are being serious or not.



Laying an egg isn't as easy as it looks. 

/wrong anivia quote.


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

>vae
>friendly

pick one


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm friendly to some.

Like Seraphoenix.

And Chausie.



....That's about it.


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

And to public players
Just not us

makes sense


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Because I know you can take my dick slaps, Ace.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2013)

im the most.toxic person here

im the source


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Damnable Anti-Spirals.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 16, 2013)

vae is nice to me.

i think it's to try make up for being a dick to me before.

or maybe this is a ruse and he's lulling me into a false sense of security

and ive never said anything about gogeta before. i didn't say anything to anyone when he started flaming me  in the in game message system once, which he only just apologised now for after i pointed out how he was acting in this thread.

i'm glad he did apologise though, makes me think more of him as a person. it's rare people apologise, and i appreciate it when they do.

i'd apologise to him if he didn't leave the thread and skype.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

>6/0 on Caitlyn
>All our lanes won easily
>Jungler kept going in on their whole team for no reason
>Lose game


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> >6/0 on Caitlyn
> >All our lanes won easily
> >Jungler kept going in on their whole team for no reason
> >Lose game



>still be bronze 5 after a million games
>'fucking feeder teams'


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

The lesson of today's Dreamhack. 

Kha'Zix is a balanced champion.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> >still be bronze 5 after a million games
> >'fucking feeder teams'



Xin didn't feed though.

He was like almost the last person to die whenever he did that somehow.

I kept telling him to stop because he's throwing but he told me:
"fuck off noob, learn to play adc"


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Some guy sees a teemo about to troll us so he says "I have a plan" and dodges the game 

I wish you could honour people in champion select.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Scumbag Darker taking all of Genja's kills.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 16, 2013)

bronze 5?

jiyeon, come on now. im beginning to lose my patience here as well. i'm not telling to stop playing ranked to fck you over. i'm telling you to stop playing ranked because you are grinding pointlessly and you need a break. every time i see your match history, its a bunch of ranked matches with more losses than wins. i'm asking you to learn from my mistakes (though i never did drop so low.)

try going without play ranked for 2 weeks and just play a bunch of normals. the signs are clear.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't want to play normals without a duo partner.

It's more fun that way.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't think playing normals would help Jiyeon actually. It's not about the game mode it's about the mindset. 

Taking a look at his ranked statistics, he has 36 champions played over 500 games. 

And he's Bronze V. 

Again. 

Jiyeon needs to take ranked more seriously if he wants to climb. He can't just play random champions that he's barely played before and pretend he doesn't belong in the division he's in. What he needs to do is he needs to focus on a select few champions or roles, and diligently attempt to improve his play. 

As of now, he clearly doesn't care and just fucks around and complains about losing games he never really tried to win. 

But yeah I don't think switching to normals would really help him.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Tbh Darth in the past 3-4 months I've played maybe 10 champions in ranked.

I do take ranked seriously, It's not like I play ranked for fun cause I don't have that liiberty.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Dude if you played ranked seriously, you wouldn't still be Bronze V. 

Straight up if you played while trying to improve. You would have climbed to at least Bronze I by now. Only those who choose not to improve remain in Bronze V.

This is S3 of the most popular online game in history. There's thousands of guides and videos out there to help new players become better at the game. The professional scene is constant and massive and simply watching streamers can help you improve. 

If after 500 games you still somehow managed to remain at the lowest of the low, the problem is 100% on you. 

There's really nothing more I can say lol..


----------



## Bioness (Jun 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Tbh Darth in the past 3-4 months I've played maybe 10 champions in ranked.
> 
> I do take ranked seriously, It's not like I play ranked for fun cause I don't have that liiberty.



There is no way you are Bronze V and take rank seriously. I didn't take it seriously when I started, but when I did I moved us 3 ranks over the course of a week. Though I've since abandoned Summoner's Rift for ARAM. I mean I love playing multiple champions which is why ARAM is so awesome, that and it works well with my ADD of wanting items fast.

Also have you guys seen 300 Heroes Rips?

It is a Chinese rip off of League of Legends, same exact champions with moves, just a different model slapped on top.

[YOUTUBE]RL8Ex5jZwM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> *Tbh Darth in the past 3-4 months I've played maybe 10 champions in ranked.*
> 
> I do take ranked seriously, It's not like I play ranked for fun cause I don't have that liiberty.



Okay I didn't want to call you out on anything specific but please in the future refrain from straight up lying to my face. 



Out of 513 games. You've played Jax in two of those games. 

Both of those games were over the last two days. And your latest game was "SUPPORT JAX". 

You expect me to believe that over the last 4 months you've only played 10 champions and just happened to play Jax in two of those games for the first time ever in ranked?

You can't even take Bronze V seriously. You'll never climb the ladder with that attitude.


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

Think of it in an infamous way Jiy. You are the lowest of the low.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 16, 2013)

Don't be so harsh on him, I mean as long as he is having fun right?

But seriously stick to non-ranked games Jiyeon, at least for a while.


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

khazix is the most balanced champion in the game


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Okay I didn't want to call you out on anything specific but please in the future refrain from straight up lying to my face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only played Jax cause he was the hard counter to their top.

And wtf is support Jax?

Edit:
Lol, you thought because I was running flash exhaust on Jax I was playing him support?

I was laning against a Tryndamere, why wouldn't I take exhaust.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2013)

playing a.champion.because he "counters" is thd most annoying thing to see


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

Jiyeon has a point. Taking exhaust against Trynd fucks him pretty hard since he's so auto-reliant. Also, yes, the "i'll pick this because it counters this, even though i've never played it" shit gets annoying.


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah but shouldn't the tryndamere have ghost?


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

twitch chat: bench cop, get fabby






> *Exhaust* is a 'targeted' Summoner spell, which reduces Attack  Speed by 50%, slows movement speed by 30% and reduces (auto/basic)  attack damage by 30% and ability/item damage by 30%.



even if he ghosts, it still fucks him









also in late game team fights, just exhaust the trynd trying to jump on your adc or whoever he's focusing and he gets kited more easily than he already would have


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

αce said:


> Jiyeon has a point. Taking exhaust against Trynd fucks him pretty hard since he's so auto-reliant. Also, yes, the "i'll pick this because it counters this, even though i've never played it" shit gets annoying.



You'd understand my confusion at the Jax pick with Exhaust when you realize that the rest of his team consisted of Wukong, Teemo, Lee Sin, and Caitlyn. 

So with 4 possible top laners on the team, I simply assumed that Jax was support seeing as he was the only one on his team with exhaust. 

Guess I was wrong so.. 

But yeah I agree Exhaust isn't a bad spell to take against Trynd.


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

But trynd still has his own slow. Btw Crs vs CLG scrims. Cop mad that saint doesn't give him enough respect.


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

it only slows if your back is to him
NEVER SHOW YOUR BACK TO AN ENEMY


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Cop and Saint are clashing?

Saint is gonna bench Cop next now that he has an excuse.


----------



## αce (Jun 16, 2013)

it wasn't even really a fight..

cop missed every arrow and then after the game he was like "you guys need to stop sighing and shit when i fuck up. i already know i fucked up." and then saint is like "damn son you want to hug it out?" and then he's like "no, just give me some respect"


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Cop's probably stressed thinking he's next on the chopping block.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2013)

If Cop realizes that, he should get better instead of demanding respect for sucking.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Dom is dating Siren's Mid?

Lol.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow, Saint is such a blamer.

He made a horrible play trying to 2v3 bot while Blitz was still moving from mid down and Jacky died and he blamed it on Edward being mid with Cop still


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

Idk, i think he got too mad but i think he expects edward in the tier of support he is to know to help bot.


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

Also, they forced him to play Eve or else he'd be a pussi 


Cops arrows....


----------



## Bioness (Jun 16, 2013)

News on why certain champions have no been getting as many skins.





> "Oh, that's a really great question. Skarner isn't as hard as you might think. You can make him into pretty much anything, from a bug, to a lobster, to a robot. Not sure the particulars as to why he hasn't gotten a skin yet, though.
> Hmm, actually it's sort of multifaceted. Because there's champions who are hard to make skins for logistically (lot's of assets/models/particles/etc to make), conceptually (base lacks large silhouette landmarks, "big hook", etc), or technically (older champions, outdated rigs, etc).
> So, here's a list of what just comes to mind for various reasons:
> 
> ...



My favorite was Teemo's reasons.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 16, 2013)

*League of Legends Rap*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUNYDGu_fyU[/YOUTUBE]


This has prob been posted here before but just in case here you go


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> If Cop realizes that he should get better instead of demanding respect for sucking.



I'm sorry, I'm going to be a grammar/english Nazi but did you finish your sentence there or did you mean Cop should realize that he should get better instead of demanding respect for sucking. 

And my english is terrible myself but it was kind of bothering me  

I do agree though. If he was doing better, he wouldn't get all these comments about him. I do feel semi bad for him because the team is picking on him now.


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

I think if you are a professional and get paid about the same as a doctor yearly you should play like it.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm sorry, I'm going to be a grammar/english Nazi but did you finish your sentence there or did you mean Cop should realize that he should get better instead of demanding respect for sucking.
> 
> And my english is terrible myself but it was kind of bothering me
> 
> I do agree though. If he was doing better, he wouldn't get all these comments about him. I do feel semi bad for him because the team is picking on him now.



I should have placed a comma after the word 'that' ('that' being the fact that he's next on the chopping block). 

Forgetting the comma broke that entire sentence.


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2013)

Implying Cop makes as much as a doctor 

He makes 35 grand a year MAX. 

Actually I doubt he even makes that much lol. I'd probably cut that in half.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 16, 2013)

sexual quadra

best thing i've heard all week


----------



## OS (Jun 16, 2013)

Saint said that he makes about the same as a doctor. So I can only assume cop makes about the same.


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2013)

αce said:


> it wasn't even really a fight..
> 
> cop missed every arrow and then after the game he was like "you guys need to stop sighing and shit when i fuck up. i already know i fucked up." and then saint is like "damn son you want to hug it out?" and then he's like "no, just give me some respect"





hahahahahhaha, god bless saint



also Cop get a grip, man up and just improve instead of being a lil whiny bitch 'wah wah pls appreciate me'



Original Sin said:


> Saint said that he makes about the same as a doctor. So I can only assume cop makes about the same.



No, Saint earns a lot more than Cop cuz he gets way better numbers on his stream


----------



## roninmedia (Jun 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Saint said that he makes about the same as a doctor. So I can only assume cop makes about the same.



PhD = 80k
Pharmacy Doctorate = 110k
Family Doctor = 140k
Orthopedic Surgeon = 330k


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Cop never fuckin streams.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 16, 2013)

i doubt pro games make as much as doctor

but at the same itme i don't doubt that they make a hefty sum.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 16, 2013)

this thread is almost due a re-make!

feels like only yesterday that  The Official League of Legends Thread - - Part 11 was made


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

So how many people in this thread are actually Bronze at this point?

The only one I know of is Jiyeon, I'm not sure about Kyle.

EDIT: Fixed my text.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> So how many people in this thread are actually Bronze at this point?
> 
> The only one I know of is Jiyeon, I'm not sure about Kyle.
> 
> EDIT: Fixed my text.



Rem, Jiyeon, and Kyle are bronzies. Idk who else.

Also for future notes, if I duo with you do not bitch, give up, rage, or even go into an argument with someone. ESPECIALLY in champ select.

I've been duo queing with a bunch of people on my buddy list and no one's been a problem except someone recently who just gave up at champion select and pretty much raged at our team before the game even started.

EDIT: Oh yeah, uh sometimes my friend borrows my account (VG) because he's been banned.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL, VG WAS BANNED?

Why? And for how long?

Also, I totally raged when I duoed with you


----------



## roninmedia (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not even placed in Solo Queue. I just play with my friends at times in ranked 5v5 which is Silver IV. 

No real idea what I would be in Solo, but all my friends are in Mid Silver to Low Gold. I do main support and I keep the timers for buffs/dragon/baron/wards and keep track of opposing support CDs.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2013)

I just looked up random crap about League of Legends, i did not know it was this popular lol good lord.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

League is the most popular game right now I think.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2013)

I actually played Dota and a lot of other Dota Versions on Warcraft III which is why i started playing league of legends when my friend told me about it. Cause its awesome.

You should all thank Blizzard, if it was not for there custom game mode we may not of had league of legends, at least it would of came out at a later time.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

''I think''

Yeah, it totally has a competitor in terms of popularity.

Oh wait


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2013)

^Im sure megaman is a lot more popular then league of Legends will ever be ck

Edit: Honestly i don't see how people don't get bored of this game after playing on summoners rift for the 3000 time. Sometimes i just stop playing for a few weeks, and i have played less then 400 games i think. 

I demand a new map, and Aram does not count.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> LOL, VG WAS BANNED?
> 
> Why? And for how long?
> 
> Also, I totally raged when I duoed with you



VG kept rage quitting when he plays with randoms. Probably about a week. The last game he played was with us, and he just refused to play Armor penetration leblanc. (what happened was one of my friends was giving him Draven since he was first pick, and VG trolled and picked him Leblanc since he was mid and he didn't want leblanc. My friend said NOPE on the trade and he had armor penetration on rofl). 

We told him he keeps leaving too much and that he'll be banned by leaverbuster and he's like "idc, I'm not going to get banned" and at the end of our ad leblanc match (4 v 5 that we won), he said in the raidcall "something something summoner has been banned for leaving too much games"

And we all cracked up about it. 

You don't rage in champion select though. Or give up at first blood. And your rage wasn't even that bad. It's not like you harassed everyone saying "fuck you fuck this team" over and over again luls.

Edit: If I find a new game, I'd jump ship from LoL. Probably when the new consoles come out and the new games.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2013)

All of the lanes aside from the one I'm in feeds their asses off then we get a rage quit. Just another day in silver.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''I think''
> 
> Yeah, it totally has a competitor in terms of popularity.
> 
> Oh wait



I was thinking maybe call of duty would be more popular than League.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> *^Im sure megaman is a lot more popular then league of Legends will ever be ck*
> 
> Edit: Honestly i don't see how people don't get bored of this game after playing on summoners rift for the 3000 time. Sometimes i just stop playing for a few weeks, and i have played less then 400 games i think.
> 
> I demand a new map, and Aram does not count.



Even though Megaman is a classic, I'll tell you right now that more people know of League of Legends than people do Megaman.

Mainly because Megaman is a game mainly 20+ people know of.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2013)

You know what i hate most about watching other people play league. Its when they miss CS it just pains me, and i don't mean they miss CS cause they are not in lane or harassing the other player to much. They just suck at getting last hits. 

It makes me cringe.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

I feel bad whenever I see an Aatrox lane against Jax.

Jax just counters him so hard it's not even funny.

He can dodge the damage and the knock up of Aatrox's jump with his jump and then stun him and kill him, wait for him to come back to life, then kill him again.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2013)

^Thats cause Jax is awesome. Seriously though he is my favorite champ. 

Partially cause it hard to keep him down, one game i disconnected so i was way behind, but once i got my trinity force i shat all over the Enemy Kog'maw and preceded to help the team win. Although i was to behind to carry but still beat the crap out of anyone who tried to fight me.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> You know what i hate most about watching other people play league. Its when they miss CS it just pains me, and i don't mean they miss CS cause they are not in lane or harassing the other player to much. They just suck at getting last hits.
> 
> It makes me cringe.



What's you ingame name? Now I want to look up your CS scores.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2013)

Stonewalls comment: Jungle shame pack: Nice smite noob (baron is stolen)


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> What's you ingame name? Now I want to look up your CS scores.



Takimaru NA. 

Also just to be clear i never said i am some beast at CS, i rip on myself when i miss a easy CS.

Also Chubzs Stonewall is a funny man


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2013)

Happy fathers day to um Ace?
Logging on, anyone up for some rank matches? ;o


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Only normal game I can see is the Kassadin game and your CS was god awful there.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Only normal game I can see is the Kassadin game and your CS was god awful there.



In my defense i was lagging like a bitch, Ahri is Op so i died aka less time to CS, it was my first time playing Kassadin, and overall it was a stomp game cause my friend pissed off the ADC and he raged quit 2 minutes into the game. 

The main factor though was the lag. Besides it pissing me off, i can't play this game for shit when i lag.

Usually i get around 80 Cs per 10 minutes if im Mid. If im not losing the lane, or just trying to get kills. Which im not to sure how good that is but its better then everyone else on my team most of the time(Besdies the adc) so can't be that bad.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Ahri is OP? Say what? Come again?

Lol, not even close.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Your mom is OP.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Are you 8?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Are you 8?



Olaf is. 

On another news, I'm going through Ebay to sell my Ryze/Tryndamere statues (unopened) and I see people selling Platinum/Diamond accounts there calling them "guides". Damn man. I feel bad for anyone gets qued up with these fuckers that buy the accounts. 

Also looked up how much teemo hats are. They're like less than 10 dollars. After worlds I sold mine for 75 dollars rofl.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ahri is OP? Say what? Come again?
> 
> Lol, not even close.



She does True damage, has a op attraction ability, hurts like a bitch, and is mobile as all hell aka good luck ganking this bitch, Ahri needs some nerfs.Tis was a joke but that Ahri was kicking my ass in that game, hence me saying she is op. As only op champs can beat me in lane. 

Also why the hell would you want to buy someones account? People that desperate to say they are in Diamond or whatever.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Send me the Ryze statue pls.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Are you 8?



Joke.
Your head.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey sin....Rengar>Kha'zix.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wish


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

A joke contains humor.

Your statement wasn't funny in any way.

In other words, it wasn't a joke.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Or maybe you lack the humor just like you lack a soul.

Also DD. Rengar can beat kha'zix 1v1. But Kha is a better team fighter and a deadly enough duelist.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Nah, I have humor.

Just not the sort of humor 8 year olds have.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Stop lying. Any human that plays league would chuckle at the joke.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

No, not really.

Only people who are 8 and under or are simply immature laugh at ''your mom'' jokes.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

The joke wasn't the mom part. The joke is that it was Olafs joke


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

Your Mom jokes are quite funny. Like your mom is so fat not even a poke Flute would wake her up ck. 

If you don't know what a Poke Flute is go kill yourself.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Pokemon is for babies


----------



## Fiona (Jun 17, 2013)

I just wanna get in ONE game where im not paired with morons and/or trolling ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

It's spelled Pok? Flute.

At least get it right, you bitch.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ You tripping Sin.

Also Vae


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 17, 2013)

Pok? Flute instantly makes me think of Pokemon. Poke Flute instantly makes me think of a penis.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

^Maybe thats a sign to come out the closet Chubz?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

When you wrote Poke Flute I was like, what the fuck are you on about?

Then I realized you can't spell to Pok?mon like half of the world.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 17, 2013)

Only if I can be with you baby.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Maybe you think of penis too much.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

^^Im not Cheap Chubz, do you have the stacks to support my needs?

Also Vae.




You are correct.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 17, 2013)

You're the money and I'm the looks.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Time to install the Mortal Kombat announcer pack for LoL.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 17, 2013)

"Fuck my like, I'm a dumb bitch," Dan Dinh 2013


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^chubz plz, i demand pics.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 17, 2013)

Me at my favorite store:


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Skipped through the sk vs gambit game. Where did SK throw?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Me at my favorite store:



Thats what i like to see 

Alright i will be the money.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 17, 2013)

My IQ went down reading the last page of this thread


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Fk gonna use an Unreal Tournament announcer instead, more sounds than Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Rude as fuck, Terry.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

Terry is allowed to be ro0d once in a blue moon.


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2013)

This thread got as bad as twitch chat.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

So why don't more people play Nunu Top.

It might just be cause i suck super bad at this game, but for me Nunu is ridiculous and beats my shit in whenever i fight one in a lane or in dominion if im not like fed or Jax.

His Q is gay as all hell(and hurts), he eats my minions thus healing, and of course he builds like nunu so i can't kill him and if i try to fight him he will just Q+Ult me which hurts. Meh its probably just me sucking at this game lol.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 17, 2013)

He's incredibly good in lane, but pretty much useless everywhere else.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Because Nunu is essentially a useless champ outside of a lane bully.

His bloodboil and Iceblast are more support spells than carries, his consume is just sustain in lane, and his ult is easily interrupted.

All in all, when laning phase ends, unless he's a support he's gonna suck against a decent player.


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2013)

Nunu top is op. But due to the nature of his kit he's not avdamage oriented hard carry. And as such isnt popular. But he's very strong in lane and with the right comp could stomp games.

All i know is that nunu went from being an op support to an op top laner to an op jungler.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

So my friend who re-introduced me to the game claimed I couldn't beat him unless I tried my hardest.

Meanwhile he's stuck in Silver V.

Yeah, I don't know if I agree.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

This J4 build, someone explain please


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> My IQ went down reading the last page of this thread



Poor Vae didn't get te joke in the joke.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

''I don't know what that is'' Adrian 2013

His response when I mentioned NiP was the most famous Counter-Strike team probably.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

I didn't know who NiP were either 'til recently.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

No I mean, he didn't know what Counter-Strike was.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

Help me Chausie, I'm being abused.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

You can't play pc games and not know counter strike. Its the "cool kids" game.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

i only know what counter strike is cause swedish people woudlnt stop talking about it all the time in WoW. it's not a national sport in every country, vae.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i only know what counter strike is cause swedish people woudlnt stop talking about it all the time in WoW. it's not a national sport in every country, vae.



It's only the biggest and most famous FPS game of all time.

It's like not knowing what Starcraft or Warcraft is.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

and some people don't know what they are!

it's not much of a stretch that someone with no interest in FPS's knew what counter strike was, particularly someone who isn't as interested in competitive gaming as a whole. i mean, i've never seen an advert for CS anywhere, ever. i only know about it as someone told me, and now i've started to hear about tournaments through various sites and people.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Did I mention that CS was what made eSports big?


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> and some people don't know what they are!
> 
> it's not much of a stretch that someone with no interest in FPS's knew what counter strike was, particularly someone who isn't as interested in competitive gaming as a whole. i mean, i've never seen an advert for CS anywhere, ever. i only know about it as someone told me, and now i've started to hear about tournaments through various sites and people.





Relevant.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

What's football? Who is Zlatan?

Who is Ronaldo?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

i know it's what made esports big. but someone with little to no interest in esports as a whole wouldn't really know that!

and i have no idea who zlatan is. sounds like an alien name. 



Godaime Hokage said:


> Relevant.



<3<3


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i know it's what made esports big. but someone with little to no interest in esports as a whole wouldn't really know that!
> 
> *and i have no idea who zlatan is. sounds like an alien name.
> *
> ...



Kill yourself.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

so cruel vae, so cruel


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

You live in Europe but you don't know who Zlatan is.

Disgraceful.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

i don't really pay any attention to football, why would i know who he is


----------



## Didi (Jun 17, 2013)

Why'd you name Zlatan


Pel? or Cruijff are more famous I would think


Or Maradona


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

i've heard of maradona and pel?(he's that guy from brazil right? who was at the olympics hand over thing in london?)


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

Didi said:


> Pel?



This sounds familiar, you should've gone with that.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Didi said:


> Why'd you name Zlatan
> 
> 
> Pel? or Cruijff are more famous I would think
> ...



Messi is more famous than Maradona and Cruijff at this point.

Pretty sure he was listed as the 2nd best Footballer of all time, behind Pel?.

And people say if he keeps this up he'll overtake Pel? eventually.

Anyway, the reason I named Zlatan is because he one of the biggest active names, most people know about him.

There are people who watch football but don't know about the old legends.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

I think anyone that's has just heard the word soccer or football knows Pele'


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

So you would think.

Just like how I think anyone who has played computer games for over a year would've heard about Counter-Strike.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

But soccer is way more popular and more relevant in human history. And so was Pele'.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

you see football on the tv and in the news, it's talked about in the local pub

esports? not so much


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

I said if you've played computer games for a year.

Which Adrian has.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

I guess then I really can say much. Not knowing what counter strike is after a year of comp gaming is like not knowing what 4chan is after a year of internet surfing.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

inb4 Adrian doesn't know what 4chan is.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Messi is more famous than Maradona and Cruijff at this point.
> 
> Pretty sure he was listed as the 2nd best Footballer of all time, behind Pel?.
> 
> ...



imo Messi is better than Maradona and Pele. He can do everything that Maradona did but at a much faster pace. Nobody has had that glue- ike control at that speed. 

I also think Zidane, Ronaldinho and old Ronaldo were just as good as Pele and Maradona.(bit biased toward modern football).


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Football has improved, Pel? was better for his time than the current players are in comparison to their time.

Same with old Ronaldo, I don't think he could keep up with current players in even his prime because football is faster now then it was when he was young.

But in comparison they were way above their time in terms of skill.


----------



## Didi (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah, you should look at it relatively. Messi is above his peers, obviously.

But the people I named were WAY more above them in their time.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Didi said:


> Yeah, you should look at it relatively. Messi is above his peers, obviously.
> 
> But the people I named were WAY more above them in their time.



Oh yeah, you're 100% right there.

I'd go as far as to say Pel? was so good he could probably keep up with people today, or at least 10 years ago.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

You have to remember that they're the once who made football a more fast paced game, initially everyone moved much slower, that's why the things they did were possible.

Today, you can't do what old Ronaldo did against entire teams because the average skill is much higher, thanks to him and other legends.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm embarrassed.

Hady is such a fucking troll.


----------



## Didi (Jun 17, 2013)

Probably the biggest 'innovation' to football was the introduction of totaalvoetbal (Total Football) by Cruijff and the rest of the Dutch team in the 70s. (or well, Hungary also did it in the 50s but Oranje and Ajax really destroyed with it and popularized it)


Should've won 2 world cups that decade but stolen by filthy last minute scoring Germans and cheating Argentinans. Fucking host nations smh





(might be a bit biased cuz of being Dutch myself lol)


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I'm embarrassed.
> 
> Hady is such a fucking troll.



What did he do?


----------



## Didi (Jun 17, 2013)

The style you see Barcelona/Messi playing for so many years now, what they are known for, is derived from totalvoetbal (which also makes sense cuz they really started doing it and dominating with it when Cruijff was their manager ofc)


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn so reddit caught Saint being an ass to his teams analyst and now it's becoming more apparent to people how toxic he is to the team. I once somewhat defended him but his calls have been really bad lately and he says he takes criticism but I've had visual proof of him blaming edward and now they have him calling the game analyst wrong. Lemonnation believe he will bring Curse down too.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Ronaldo is the best in the world.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

LoL thread, last 2 pages is about sports and other games 

EDIT: Ronaldo who? Christiano or the REAL RONALDO?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Die in a fire.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> What did he do?



We're in a ranked game against someone named TSM Nyjacky and me being retarded I think it actually is Jacky. So Hady's like you should post it on the forums it would be so cool.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol, what active player is better than Cristiano?

Zlatan?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol you suck 

Jiyeon are you being retarded right now?

How about Messi? Herpderp kill yourself.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol, Messi is better than Ronaldo.

That's what everyone who knows nothing about football says.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh and Xavi is better too.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

How are you going to compare Xavi and Ronaldo when they play two different roles 

Pls Vae, stop.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2013)

I think you're really underating Messi right now. You say the others were far above their peers but how isn't Messi? his goal scoring record speaks for itself and his numerous world player of the years. You also have to consider marginal returns in improvement at the top compared to the rest. You get diminishing returns at the top from new techniques etc while the average professional sees a higher rate of improvement. That's why the old players if the gap was bigger than today (which I don't really believe) had such an advantage. I think a lot of the time people put the old legends on some unatainable level more out of nostalgia than anything.

I totally agree though about the Barca playstyle having the Dutch total football blueprint.

Vae you're also underating old ronaldo, just look at videos from his Inter days. He would still dominate if he came back in his prime, easily top 5 by todays standards.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

The fact that you claim Ronaldo is better than Messi just proves you're stupid when it comes to anything.

Basically you suck at LoL, look up to Cop, now you claim Ronaldo is better than Messi at football? Honestly, just go hang yourself.

I'm not even kidding.

And you're saying I can't say someone is a better football player just because he plays a different role? Please Jiyeon, stop.

EDIT: That wasn't directed at you Seraphoenix, and I do think old Ronaldo could keep up with todays top players, but not dominate like he did in his prime.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> The fact that you claim Ronaldo is better than Messi just proves you're stupid in everything.
> 
> Basically you suck at LoL, look up to Cop, now you claim Ronaldo is better than Messi at football? Honestly, just go hang yourself.
> 
> ...



Ronaldo is the best footballer still playing in the world.
You're just a Messi and most likely a Barcelona wank.

And how can you compare Ronaldo and Xavi, when Xavi's purpose is to playmake.

Ronaldo isn't a playmaker, if you wanted to compare Xavi to someone compare him to Ozil or Iniesta who are playmakers.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2013)

Jiyeon I hope you're joking about Ronaldo being better than the messiah.

Vae, Xavi better than CR7?  Xavi isn't even as good as Iniesta.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

You're calling me a Massi and Barcelona wank when basically everyone in the world with logical opinions agree that Messi is better than Ronaldo?

Sounds to me like you're just sucking Ronaldos dick, realize the fact that he's not the best.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> Jiyeon I hope you're joking about Ronaldo being better than the messiah.
> 
> Vae, Xavi better than CR7?  *Xavi isn't even as good as Iniesta.*



The way you say that makes it sound like you think Iniesta is bad.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

"Everyone in the world"
As if a fair share of people don't believe Ronaldo is the best.

Kill yourself Vae.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Wrong sport being talked about in this thread.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

can we go back to talking about LoL now.

this football talk is boring and irrelevant! 

also where can you go to find the matches from yesterday? like split out not one giant vid of the whole day. i only wanna watch krepos games.


----------



## Didi (Jun 17, 2013)

>liking the utterly self-absorbed ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) crybaby cristiano ronaldo


holy shit, fucking kill yourself

these are the worst posts you have ever made in these threads Jiyeon, and that's saying a lot


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Everyone with a professional opinion on the matter seem to state otherwise.

Honestly, why do you have the shittiest opinions in everything? It's like you were born to fail at every argument ever, why are you even alive? So that others can win arguments without even trying?

Your existence is a bother, just dissapear already you trash.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Just watch it on youtube or twitch.tv


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

wait i thought rekkles was in fnatic, why is he in this game at dreamhack, playing with CW?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> can we go back to talking about LoL now.
> 
> this football talk is boring and irrelevant!
> 
> also where can you go to find the matches from yesterday? like split out not one giant vid of the whole day. i only wanna watch krepos games.



It usually goes up on youtube but that takes an extra day, just go on twitch.tv and skip to the EG games.

And Rekkles isn't in Fnatic officially, he's not 17 so he can't play in the LCS.
He's playing with his team PrideFC at Dreamhack who are now sponsored by CW.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> The way you say that makes it sound like you think Iniesta is bad.



my bad then. Xavi and Iniesta are top 5 when they are on their game. I just think Iniesta is slightly better than Xavi.

If you want to talk about Lol then start a topic maybe?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> It usually goes up on youtube but that takes an extra day, just go on twitch.tv and skip to the EG games.
> 
> And Rekkles isn't in Fnatic officially, he's not 17 so he can't play in the LCS.
> He's playing with his team PrideFC at Dreamhack who are now sponsored by CW.



ye, was hoping i wouldn't have to skip through the vid loads which is why i was looking for it all separated out, guess not!

and fair enough. he still has the FNC in front of his name in this game though, woulda thought he'd change it for this.


----------



## Didi (Jun 17, 2013)

Also, he is talented, I'll give you that, but his playstyle is fundamentally flawed as the tries too hard to be both a playmaker and a finisher who just receives and scores.


Plus he's not the best in either of those regards. Playmaker would probably be Messi, finisher someone like Inzaghi (though he recently retired), so Villa for current player I guess. And a bunch more who are better at both.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> my bad then. Xavi and Iniesta are top 5 when they are on their game. I just think Iniesta is slightly better than Xavi.
> 
> If you want to talk about Lol then start a topic maybe?



i did. i asked about vids, and about rekkles in this game at dreamhack.

also, who is DP? what does ti stand for? i keep thinking the porn abbreviation, but i doubt it is that.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Look at all this Yuro trash.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ye, was hoping i wouldn't have to skip through the vid loads which is why i was looking for it all separated out, guess not!
> 
> and fair enough. he still has the FNC in front of his name in this game though, woulda thought he'd change it for this.



If I recall correctly, he told me he's going to be replacing Yellowstar when he turns 17, so he's still a member of Fnatic but he can't actually play.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

aw man, they call rekkles rekk-less, instead of rekk-els. that's a shame. rekk-els seems much, much cuter as a name.



Vae said:


> If I recall correctly, he told me he's going to be replacing Yellowstar when he turns 17, so he's still a member of Fnatic but he can't actually play.



Ah, alright. yellowstar is ok with this? or he just like a long-term sub at the moment.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Hell if I know, this is just what he said on skype.

Not that I think that will actually happen 
Though I admit he's the best ADC in EU.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Btw, who is gonna win Yuro LCS? There can only be 1 since they blew it at All stars and my money is on Fnatic.

Also, poor SK


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone know who the 2nd caster in this Dreamhack tournament is? Panky and who?

I think MYM is gonna get first spot this split.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

Do you call him rekk-els or rekk-less, vae?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i did. i asked about vids, and about rekkles in this game at dreamhack.
> 
> also, who is DP? what does ti stand for? i keep thinking the porn abbreviation, but i doubt it is that.



 touch?....


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

The way it's spelled, Rekk-less.

Rekk-els just originated from some casters miss-reading his name.

It's just a different spelling from Reckless.


----------



## Didi (Jun 17, 2013)

awww, no more football talk


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Anyone know who the 2nd caster in this Dreamhack tournament is? Panky and who?
> 
> *I think MYM is gonna get first spot this split.*



They haven't really wowed me.

Also, which team will have to disband after this? Or should just give up.



> awww, no more football talk


Real men talk now.

I don't watch soccer anyway. Ironically I am a soccer ref though.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> The way it's spelled, Rekk-less.
> 
> Rekk-els just originated from some casters miss-reading his name.
> 
> It's just a different spelling from Reckless.



I see Rekkles and I think rekk-els,  not rekkless, as there is only one s, so i can easily see why casters pronounced his name wrong


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

You mean after the LCS? I don't think any of the LCS teams are gonna have to disband.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

Didi said:


> awww, no more football talk



i'm sorry dude 

well, we could talk about both LoL and football! 

ye?

i don't know anything about football to start a conversation in it though


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> You mean after the LCS? I don't think any of the LCS teams are gonna have to disband.


If they are doing like they are now they should *cough*SK*cough*. Also, was snoopeh ever good? His jungling is k.


Chausie said:


> i'm sorry dude
> 
> well, we could talk about both LoL and football!
> 
> ...



You start off by saying

-I like Barcelona/Madrid
-I think Ronaldo/Messi is better than Ronaldo/Messi


----------



## Didi (Jun 17, 2013)

Nah, it's k, we'll get there again someday



And hopefully on that day Jiyeon doesn't ruin it with liking goddamn Cristiano Ronaldo

Then that day will be a good day


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

what's wrong with cristiano ronaldo?


----------



## Didi (Jun 17, 2013)

Everything


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

He has the worst personality, super ego and just cries about everything.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

oh, alright then

he's a man who doesn't know how to be a man


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

He also has toothpicks for legs.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

ew, toothpick legged men are the worst


----------



## Guiness (Jun 17, 2013)

Didi, I love you. <3

Ronaldo is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Unfortunately, it puts me in bad favor with women when I've said this in their faces, thus I try to avoid football conversations when the other sex is around, especially when they know shit about the game other than the fact that "omg ronaldo is so sexy do u see his abs ohmigosh"

if anything, ronaldo has a gift for diving. like seriously, its class a material.

ronaldo is one of the best players in the game right now but i consider messi a better player. messi may not be as flashy but you can see how groomed his fundamentals are. i mean the speed he moves with the ball and the control at the same time... its not ronaldo doesn't have control but not to an extent like messi does (the gap is pretty small so i'm just nitpicking here). messi is just the more efficient player.

but yes, let us continue with the ronaldo hate.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Implying they are not gay for each other.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow, these DP guys just got wrecked


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2013)

He's so talented but feels the need to writhe in agony when somebody sneezes at him


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> He's so talented but feels the need to writhe in agony when somebody sneezes at him



Can't be infected with germs of weaklings.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 17, 2013)

oh and its a shame that Xavi doesn't get more recognition.

He is recognized but I feel at the same time people don't understand the weight he pulls in his team. 

Can't say much concerning the current scene. Haven't kept up too much in about a year.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Thread almost done, WE MUST GET TO PART 12.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

we're too active in this thread


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm not active at all, don't know what you're on about


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Didi said:


> >liking the utterly self-absorbed ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) crybaby cristiano ronaldo
> 
> 
> holy shit, fucking kill yourself
> ...



Lol, hate Cristiano more.

Remember when he got his eye busted up in a game but stayed on for 3/4 of it bleeding and scored?

Messi would have asked for a sub.

Also, it's pretty hard to lose games when your midfield is Fabregas-Iniesta-Xavi.

How many times has Ronaldo won games for Madrid by himself?
Messi relies on Xavi and Iniesta to give him goals, not to mention he's the only person on that team that actually shoots so...


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2013)

4N said:


> oh and its a shame that Xavi doesn't get more recognition.
> 
> He is recognized but I feel at the same time people don't understand the weight he pulls in his team.
> 
> Can't say much concerning the current scene. Haven't kept up too much in about a year.



you want recognition for passing and running around in circles? 

just joking. The reason is because Iniesta and Messi are more flashy while Xavi is more like the quiet engine that keeps the whole thing moving.

The most annoying thing is when someone says football is gay and you try and defend it, then they start talking about Ronaldo and his diving.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone who says football is gay is ignorant.

They would most likely die playing a professional game for 30 minutes.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol, hate Cristiano more.
> 
> *Remember when he got his eye busted up in a game but stayed on for 3/4 of it bleeding and scored?*
> 
> ...



Acting like that makes him a good player.

No, that means he has shitty judgement, just like Cop and running away from fights at full HP


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Anyone who says football is gay is ignorant.
> 
> They would most likely die playing a professional game for 30 minutes.



people who describe anything as 'gay' are generally ignorant and should probably look into learning some better insults


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Acting like that makes him a good player.
> 
> No, that means he has shitty judgement, just like Cop and running away from fights at full HP


" I just want some respect"



Chausie said:


> people who describe anything as 'gay' are generally ignorant and should probably look into learning some better insults



People that get bothered by the word "gay" today need help


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

not bothered, just think it makes for a shit insult

gone are the days of tosspots, dickwads and cuntwaffles


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

I call people shitbags and cumdumpsters, is that okay?

Only people I call ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)/gay are actual gay people like Adrian just to fuck with them.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol, hate Cristiano more.
> 
> Remember when he got his eye busted up in a game but stayed on for 3/4 of it bleeding and scored?
> 
> ...



nobody is denying that Ronaldo is good its just that he is a bit of a prick. He regularly insults the opposition and behaves like a spoiled brat.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 17, 2013)

Thats pretty rude vae.

Oh wait, its you we're talking about.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> I call people shitbags and cumdumpsters, is that okay?
> 
> Only people I call ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)/gay are actual gay people like Adrian just to fuck with them.



Better call the actual gay people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Makes too much sense!


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

But at least I'm just speaking the truth then, right?


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 17, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

